# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Gjendja e fëmijëve jetimë shqiptarë

## Albo

*Dhe kur hamësit vërsulen në "pjatën" e jetimëve*

Askush nga institucionet përgjegjëse shtetërore, por edhe OJF,  nuk janë në gjendje të thonë  sa është numri real i  fëmijëve jetimë sot në  Shqipëri.

Në fakt,  kemi një  situatë të  rënduar, pesimiste dhe tepër dëshpëruese. Panorama që shohim të gjithë në sfondin social, me të gjithë gamën e gjerë të problematikave që kanë sot fëmijët jetimë në mbarë vendin është e trishtueshme, e frikshme... (Po të kemi parashysh varfërinë masive që ka pllakosur shtresat e pambrojtura të shoqërisë, krimin brenda familjes, divorcet, gjakmarrja, fëmijët rom të abuzuar nga  shfrytëzuesit e tyre permanent që janë në radhë të parë prindërit e tyre, etj,  janë tregues sinjifikativ të një numri të konsiderueshëm në rritje të fëmijëve në risk për të mbetur jetim.)

Edhe më e frikshme bëhet kjo situate,  kur shpesh  individë  të papërgjegjshëm,  të cilët  prej vitesh vegjetojnë lehtë në guaskën e OJF-ve brenda Shoqërisë Civile,  të prirur nga protagonizmi shterpë,  nihilizmi dhe interesa  të ngushta për përfitime  personale,  nxitohen  dhe nuk ngurojnë aspak për të bërë deklarata të bujshme  me shifra që trondisin vërtetë shoqërinë dhe mbarë opinionin publik, siç ishte deklarata e  bërë në takimin me Kryeministrin nga përfaqësuesi i njërës prej shoqatave që merren me jetimët në vendin tonë, i cili deklaroi se sot në Shqipëri ka 80.000 familje me fëmijë jetimë.

Kjo deklaratë absurde është jashtë çdo përfytyrimi  të cilitdo njeriu normal,  dhe nuk ka nevojë për koment.

Sepse,  në radhë të parë ajo mund t'i shërbej atij që e artikuloi me cinizëm dhe për interesa e qëllime që vetë ai i di, por, assesi nuk i shërben fëmijëve jetimë, të cilët presin realisht ndihmën dhe  dorën e ngrohtë të shtetit, por edhe të këtyre organizatave që për  fat të keq, në më të shumtën e rasteve kanë qenë inekzistente, pse jo edhe abuzive e informale në misionin e tyre. Ato nuk kanë mundur të ndikojnë dukshëm për të ndryshuar realitetin tragjik të këtyre fëmijëve. 

Nuk do të rezervohesha aspak për të shprehur të njëjtin mendim edhe për  institucionet përgjegjëse shtetërore. Ato, janë të para që kanë detyrimin institucional për të përmbushur më së miri të gjitha të drejtat dhe detyrimet që rrjedhin nga ligji,  për të përmirësuar sa më mirë që të jetë e mundur statusin social të këtyre fëmijëve në nevojë.

Në të gjitha veprimtaritë dhe angazhimet tona si Institut, jemi udhëhequr nga filozofia se këta fëmijë vërtetë mund të jenë të ndryshëm,  por  jo të  privuar, aq më keq të neglizhuar dhe të përjashtuar.

Ky është qëllimi, parimi dhe dimensioni social që vendet me demokraci të zhvilluara, të konsoliduara dhe të socializuara  investojnë pa kursyer për këtë kategori të shoqërisë. Me synimin e vetëm  për t'i rehabilituar dhe integruar butë, me drejtësi  dhe me sa më pak trauma.

Situata në të cilat veprojnë në përgjithësi OJF-të që merren me çështjen e fëmijëve jetimë  nuk është aspak optimiste. 

Gjithmonë kam qenë kundër atyre modaliteteve dhe tipologjive arkaike  tradicionale me karakter diskriminues e patriarkal, shpesh herë abuziv, që për fat të keq na kanë shoqëruar në këtë tranzicion të zgjatur. Ende, ato  shfaqen dukshëm dhe në forma malinje në mjedisin tonë shoqëror përsa i përket sjelljes dhe trajtimit që i bëhet kësaj pjesë delikate  dhe të pambrojtur  të shoqërisë.

Të vjen keq kur konstaton se edhe sot, pas 18 vjetësh tranzicion, duke përfituar nga nevojat më jetike të munguara tek këta fëmijë, disa shoqata apo individë që pretendojnë se janë përfaqësues të shtresës së jetimëve, i trajtojnë ata si objekt dhe sende për qëllime përfitimi dhe jo si anëtarë të shoqërisë që kanë nevojë t'u dëgjohet zëri, kanë nevojë për më shumë vëmendje, ngrohtësi, dashuri e respekt njerëzor.

Këta përfaqësues nuk mund të sillen me fëmijët jetimë si "kryepleq" e "bajraktarë" të këtij komuniteti, sepse ata kanë dinjitetin dhe personalitetin e tyre.

Fëmijët jetimë para së gjithash, nuk kanë nevojë për  të ashtuquajtura  "ndihma" me veshëmbathje e ushqime, të zhdoganuara herë pas here në emër të "bamirësisë" nga ndonjë shoqatë abuzive.

Ata s'kanë nevojë as për ata përfaqësues shoqatash, të cilët me "akrobaci trampoline" përdorin si "kartë ligjore"  dhe pa kriter nëpër doganat tona NIPTIN e lëshuar nga shteti, apo edhe ndonjë referencë të lëshuar nga MPÇSSHB  si "garanci morali" për besueshmërinë e tyre.

Të aftë për të manipuluar me trafikun e influencës në emër të zyrtarëve të lartë shtetërorë, këta individë, fare haptazi dhe pa i'u dridhur zëri, nuk ngurojnë të deklarohen  dhe të paraqiten  në mënyrë abuzive si OJF  shtetërore. Me këtë status, ata prezantohen pranë zyrave dhe subjekteve të ndryshme me kërkesat e tyre për "ndihmë ndaj jetimëve",  me qëllimin e vetëm:  fitimin me anë të mashtrimit. 

Drejtuesi i njërës prej këtyre shoqatave, me "ligjin e Maliqit" dhe i dehur nga deliri i të vetëshpallurit "president i jetimëve",  me arrogancën  dhe brutalitetin që e karakterizon, shpërfill strukturat vendimarrëse dhe shkarkon  pa motiv përfaqësuesin lokal të shoqatës së jetimëve në Pogradec.. Në vend të tij, ai  emëron si kryetare një punonjëse dogane që s'ka lidhje me jetimët. Shembulli është tipik dhe nuk ka nevojë për analizë të mëtejshme. 

Unë do t'i kujtoja  këtij "kapedani"  që vetë vendos dhe vetë vulos, se shoqatat e jetimëve nuk janë kompani biznesi (SHPK), por,  mirëfilli janë  organizata që kanë misione humane dhe solidariteti për njerëzit në nevojë.

Situata është e patolerueshme. Jetimët më së shumti  do të preferonin respektin dhe përfaqësimin dinjitoz të tyre, një ligj sa më të fortë dhe bashkëkohor që i mbron ata si në aspektin social, ashtu edhe në atë juridik.

Shqipëria tashmë e ka kaluar fazën e tranzicionit dhe nuk mund të prezantohet vazhdimisht si vend i krizave dhe i emergjencave përballë institucioneve ndërkombëtare. Ato  janë të vëmendshme dhe çdo ditë na monitorojnë me shumë kujdes.

Mirëpo, individë të babëzitur nga pangopja, që prej vitesh  vazhdojnë të abuzojnë me fëmijët jetimë, ende nuk e ndalin vrapin  e tyre mëkatar.  Me maskën e thinjave në kokë, ndonjërin prej tyre e dëgjon shpesh të "qajë"  me ulërimën ndjellakeqëse: "Jam babai i jetimëve, prandaj më ndihmoni.". 

Mbase në rrethana të ngjashme si kjo ka lindur edhe rrëfimi i mençur popullor  me  "Baba Aliun dhe 40 hajdutë". Ky rrëfim ka brenda sarkazmën e dhimbshme që edhe sot e kësaj dite përcillet brez pasi brezi me të qeshura therrëse.

A nuk ishte Vehbi Alimuça një goxha burrë, trupëmadh dhe me flokë të bardhë si bora që thërriste në delir: "Jam babai i fukarenjëve që do t'i bëjë të pasur?! Mirëpo Vehbiun dhe firmën e tij mashtruese e besuan të gjithë shqiptarët. Ndaj, ç'të keqe ka që një tjetër "Alimuçë" të mashtroj edhe fëmijët jetimë !? 

Kjo ngjan vërtetë si një  ëndërr me babagjyshin e Vitit te Ri. Mirëpo, ëndrra mbetet ëndërr. Ndonjëherë edhe vret Sidomos fëmijët....

Sepse këta sharlatanë - social, ashtu si personazhi grotesk i Nastradinit, janë kthyer në "gjobëvënës" të njerëzve të ndershëm të bisnesit dhe fondacioneve arabe që veprojnë në Shqipëri,  duke u gllabëruar para me anë të mashtrimit në emër të "bamirësisë" për  jetimët.

Të njëjtën gjë bëjnë edhe me ambasadat e akredituara në vendin tonë. Mjerisht, këto para përfundojnë në xhepat e tyre dhe nuk përdoren aspak për ata fëmijë. Kjo është e trishtueshme, sepse ky nuk është vetëm një turp, por më së shumti është edhe një krim social.

Lypset më shumë vigjilencë nga ana e përfaqësuesve të bisnesit, fondacioneve dhe Trupi Dipllomatik, me qëllim që kontributi i tyre të mos shpërdorohet nga këta individë, të cilët, si pleq të lajthitur dhe të trullosur nga makutëria, sillen vërdallë rrugëve të Tiranës dhe Durrësit në pritje të "gjahut" të radhës

Nga ana tjetër, për fat të keq,   prej vitesh  ata  gjejnë mbështetje edhe nga zyrtarë të lartë të administratës shtetërore; mbase edhe për shkak të ndjeshmërisë të problematikës që kanë jetimët, apo nga mosnjohja e background-it të cilët ata përfaqësojnë, por, edhe në  këmbim të heshtjes për shumë probleme që sot jetimët kanë.

Zyrtarë të MPÇSSHB dhe drejtoria e përgjithshme e Shërbimit Social Shtetëror, duke shfrytëzuar mediokritetin dhe kapacitetin intelektual poshtë nivelit mesatar të përfaqësuesve të këtyre OJF-ve,  u hedhin atyre lëmosha dhe i strehojnë me zyra brenda institucioneve shtetërore në kundërshtim me ligjin "Për funksionimin e administratës publike shtetërore". Kjo është e patolerueshme, sepse në rastin më të mirë, këta përfaqësues nuk do të kenë kurajon të ngrejnë zërin për hallet dhe problemet e shumta që kanë sot jetimët në mbarë vendin. Ndryshe, do të kërcënohen të dalin jashtë nga këto zyra. Në rastin më të keq,  janë të gjitha gjasat për riaktivizimin e skemës së famshme korruptive - tradicionale midis këtij  institucioni shtetëror dhe kësaj OJF-je në kurriz të jetimëve. Një skemë që lidhet me programet sociale që mbështeten me para nga donatorë të huaj dhe Banka Botërore, ashtu siç ka ndodhur në gjithë këto vite të tranzicionit në Shqipëri. Kësaj i thonë që administrata shtetërore dhe shoqata (OJF) të vërsulen si hamës në "pjatën" e jetimëve.

Gjykoj se jetimët nuk kanë më nevojë për këta përfaqësues - qelepirxhinj e matrapazë social, që në gjithë këto vite s'kanë bërë gjë tjetër, veçse kanë penguar kauzën dhe integrimin real të tyre. Jetimët kanë nevojë për një përfaqësim dinjitoz nga ana e drejtuesve të tyre, për një qëndrim të prerë me  kërkesa të ligjshme përballë institucioneve shtetërore që janë përgjegjëse për të përmbushur të gjitha detyrimet dhe të drejtat që u takojnë atyre për sa i përket strehimit, arsimimit, punësimit, ndihmës shëndetësore dhe gjithçka tjetër që lidhet me fasilitetet që u njeh statusi i tyre ligjor.

Sepse këta fëmijë pasi mbushin moshën 14  vjeç, largohen nga këto qendra dhe transferohen nëpër konvikte ku edhe ndjekin më pas shkollat e mesme, kryesisht ato profesionale. Sigurisht, këtu nis dhe kalvari i gjatë i vuajtjeve dhe përpjekjeve për t'ë përballuar shumë vështirësi që u dalin, pasi janë si të thuash edhe jashtë vëmendjes së duhur të institucioneve shtetërore.

Ky fakt, përbën riskun më të madh për të përcaktuar të ardhmen e tyre pa prespektivë.. Shumë prej tyre detyrohen  të braktisin shkollat dhe të gjejnë alternativa dhe rrugë të pandershme për të mbijetuar. Kjo është edhe drama më e madhe e jetës së tyre ku shpresat për të ardhmen veniten dhe askush nuk kujtohet më për ta. Pamja rrëqethëse që ofron realiteti i jetës së vështirë e të rinjve jetimë nëpër konviktet e shkollave të mesme në kryeqytet nuk ka nevojë për asnjë koment. Prej mëse 20 vjet, këto konvikte janë kthyer në Geto, ku në secilën prej tyre ndodhen 30-40 të rinj të moshës nga 18-50 vjeç. Disa prej tyre janë bërë prindër me fëmijë, por të  pa shpresë dhe të braktisur nga shteti.

Aktualisht në mbarë vendin, ndodhen nëpër konvikte në të tilla kushte mbi 400 të rinj jetim. Situata është alarmante.

Para pak ditësh, titullarët e lartë të MPÇSSHB, për të treguar se administrata e tyre  është në lëvizje dhe  efiçente, bënë  "spektaklin"  e radhës. Nxitimthi u vërsulën në tryezën e rrumbullakët mediatike të Hotel "Tirana-International" për të prezantuar me shumë bujë dokumentin e "politikave për kujdestarinë e fëmijëve në nevojë". 

Mirëpo,  një fjalë e urtë e popullit thotë: "nga e thëna në të bërë,  është në mes një mal i tërë". Dhe në fakt, brenda këtij institucioni ka zëra se ky dokument paraqet shumë difekte dhe është i cunguar. Kjo e bën edhe më të vështirë implementimin e këtij projekti, pasi në të vërtet nuk janë përfshirë në dhënien e ideve dhe mendimeve për hartimin e kësaj strategjie specialistët e të gjitha fushave si edhe grupet e interesit. Në fakt, dokumenti i hartuar  është voluminoz dhe të krijon përshtypjen se vërtet së shpejti do të ndodh "mrekullia" e radhës. Prezantime  të tilla për "strategji" dhe "superstrategji" janë bërë nga ky dikaster me dhjetra e dhjetra në gjithë këto vite të tranzicionit, mirëpo ku jemi me rezultatet?! Cilat janë  parametrat dhe treguesit  që flasin për ndryshimin që në thelb kanë zbutjen e varfërisë dhe të  efekteve sociale që bien mbi këto shtresa në nevojë? Me keqardhje mund të themi se situata është e njëjtë dhe gjasat janë se edhe për shumë kohë gjendja  do të jetë e tillë, veçanërisht për jetimët.

Raporti prej 40 faqesh që Amnesty International bëri publik vitin e kaluar, është një akuzë e rëndë që i drejtohet shtetit shqiptar përsa i përket respektimit të të drejtave  të njeriut, duke mos i trajtuar këta jetimë  njëlloj si shtetasit e tjerë të këtij vendi, në mënyrë të barabartë dhe të dinjitetshme, duke i lënë përfundimisht të braktisur, pa shkollë, pa punë, pa strehë dhe pa ndihmë mjekësore.

Për fat të keq, ende nuk kemi nje strategji të mirëfilltë kombëtare për të ndërhyrë me programe të qarta zhvillimi, me projekte sociale që do të bëjnë të mundur rehabilitimin dhe integrimin e jetimëve, veçanërisht për të rijntë jetimë që mbarojnë shkollat dhe mbeten rrugëve të papunë dhe të pastrehë, për fëmijët e  riskut që janë në komunitet dhe  që përbëjnë numrin më të madh të fëmijëve në nevojë në të gjithë vendin.

Shumë projekte për jetimët nuk kanë  gjetur zbatim nga autoritetet që i ngarkon ligji, siç ështe MPÇSSHB, Shërbimi Social Shtetëror, dhe disa ministri të linjës; Ministria e Shëndetësisë, Ministria e Financave, Ministria e Arsimit, Ministria e Pushtetit Lokal, Ministria e Drejtësisë, etj.

Të gjitha këto institucione qëndrore të shtetit, kanë qenë shumë apatike dhe indiferente në përgjegjësitë e tyre.

Duke parë këtë situatë, në vitet 2006-2007  janë lëshuar 2 VKM që lejonin  transferimin e kompetencave nga pushteti vendor tek pushteti lokal, për t'i dhënë të drejta të plota këtij të fundit në administrimin dhe menaxhimin e këtyre qëndrave rezidenciale shtetërore në përputhje me situatën, nevojat dhe gjendjen që kanë këto Bashki dhe Komuna me shtresat në nevojë.

Mirëpo, ky proces nuk ka ecur siç duhet, ngase shtetarët vendor  ende nuk po ndërgjegjësohen si duhet për të marrë përsipër këto përgjegjësi që u ngarkon ligja.

Në gjykimin tim, mbase do të ishte më mirë që këto kompetenca t'i atribuoeshin prefekturave dhe qarqeve. Kjo do të bënte  të mundur që situata të ishte më e kontrollueshme, rrjedhimisht  e  mirëmenaxhueshme. 

_
Nga ILIR ÇUMANI
* Drejtor i Përgjithshëm i Institutit Kombëtar të Integrimit të Jetimëve Shqiptarë_

----------


## alda09

Shqiperia udhehiqet nga bark pangopur,punonjes institucionesh hajdut me diplom.
tani nuk jetoj ne shqiperi por me kujtohet dikur kur jetoja aty qe drejtoresha e jetimores(Tirane) sa here dilte nga puna mbushte cantat me ushqimet dhe materiale qe shoqata te ndryshme u dhuronin femijeve.
Ky eshte turf dhe fatkeqesi. ua heqe nga goja jetimeve e u mbush barkun femijeve te saj.

----------


## Albo

*REPUBLIKA E SHQIPËRISË
INSTITUTI KOMBETAR I INTEGRIMIT 
TË JETIMËVE SHQIPTARË*


DEKLERATË PËR SHTYP



Sot më 14 Tetor 2008, në sallën e konferencave “Onufri” në ambjentet e Hotel Tirana Internacional, Organizata e njohur nderkombetare Amnesty Interantional në bashkëpunim me Institutin  Kombëtar të  Integrimit të Jetimëve Shqiptarë organizuan një tryezë  të rrumbullakët me pjesemarrjen e shume aktorëve që operojnë në fushën e mbrojtjese të të drejtavë të fëmijëve jetimë në vend. Kjo kishte si qëllimin pasqyrimin e gjendjes aktuale të fëmijëve jetim shqiptarë dhe masat të cilat duhen marrë për përmirësimin e situatës. Një vit më parë, ishte kjo organizatë që bëri publike në një raport voluminoz gjëndjen e rënduar në të cilën ndodhen sot fëmijët jetimë në Shqipëri, veçanërsisht theksi  është vënë për ata fëmijë dhe të rinj jetimë që dalin nga dyert e këtyre institucioneve dhe për të nuk kujdeset më ashkush. Në raport është vënë theksi se Shqipëria renditet  në ato vënde që nuk e ka parë seriozisht çështjen e integrimit të të rinjeve jetime, të cilët aktualisht po përballen me kushte të vështira të mbijetesësë, pa familje, pa strehe, pa punë, dhe të përjashtuar nga politikat sociale të shtetit shqiptar. Kjo ka qënë edhe arsyeja që ka sjell në Tiranë, përfaqësuesen e Amnesty International për Evropën ljuglindore , me qender në Austri,  znj. Mirela  Shira,  e cila me mbështetjen e z. Ilir Çumani, Drejtor i Përgjithshëm I Institutit Kombëtar të Integrimit të Jetimëvë Shqiptarë, ka organizuar këtë tryezë ku nuk mungonin edhe përfaqësues të institucioneve shtetërore  që janë gjejgjëse  dhe kanë detyrimin institucional të zbatojnë politikat sociale që kanë të bëjnë me  integrimin e të rijnve jetime. Në këtë tryezë ishin të pranishëm, përfaqësues të institucionit të “Avokatit të Popullit”, nga Komiteti Shqiptar i Helsinkit,  z. Nexhmedin Dumani, përfaqësues të MPÇSSHB, z. Gëzim Tushi, nga Shërbimi Social Shtetërore, autorietete të minibashkive dhe pushtetit local,  si dhe përfaqësues të shumë shoqatave të jetimëvë, dhe nga Komuniteti i fëmijëve Romë. E veçanta e kësaj tryeze, ishte se në këtë takim nuk munguan edhe fëmijët jetime,  të rijntë jetimë të cilët asistuan në një degjesë për të sjellë në mënyrëmë  konkrete të gjithë problematikën sociale me të cilën ata përballen në jetën e tyre të përditshme. Ata  u kërkonin institucioneve shtetërore  për të qënë më konkret me një plan – veprimi për të ndërhyrë në mënyrë emergjente me një legjislacion më të avancvuar që do të synojë mbrojtjen dhe përmirësimin e kushteve sociale ndaj tyre. 
Fjalën e hapjes e mori Drejtori i Përgjithshëm i Institutit Kombëtar të Integrimit të Jetimëve Shqiptarë, z. Ilir Çumani. Ky i fundit njohu të pranishmit me gjendjen aktuale të jetimëve. Më pas fjalën e morën fëmijë jetim të pranishëm në tryeezë të cilët shpehën para përfaqësueses të Amnesty Internacional, problemet të cilat ata i shqetësojnë. Më pas të pranishmit disktutuan për masat të cilat duhen marrë për të integruar në shoqëri këta fëmijë në nevojë. 
Ndër problemet q	ë u diskutuan gjerësisht në këtë tryezë të gjerë, ishte mungesa e strehimit të të rijnve jetimë, të cilët e kanë kaluar një pjesë të jetës së tyrë nëpër konviktet e shkollave te mesme, për afro 20 vjet. Është vënë theksi, se institucionet shtetërore kanë qenë shumë indiferente ndaj këtij problemi shuma të madh social, dhe ende nuk ka një reagim  nga institucionet që i ngarkon ligji.
Gjendja e jetimëvë në Shqipëri është ë njëjtë si ajo e një viti më parë vuri theksin përfaqësuesja e Amnesty International,  duke bërë përgjegjëse drejtë për së drejti shtetin shqiptar që deri tani ka ndjekur një politikë përjashtuese ndaj kësaj kategorie.
Kjo situatë është ë papranueshme dhe për këtë arsye do të përcillet një raport i detajuar praën institucioneve ndërkombëtare që merren me të drejtat e njeriut.
Diskutatntët dolën në një  konkluzion të përbashkët për të përdortut të gjitha mjetet e nevojshme demokratike për të ushtruar presion praën institucioneve shtetërore për të qenë më konkret në  zbutjen e plagëve sociale ndaj kësaj kategorie.
Ky takim ishte i pari i këtij lloji ku u përfshinë në një debat të gjerë shumë operatorë privatë dhe shtetërorë mbi çështjen e jetimëvë në Shqipëri.

Ju lutem pasqyroni këtë veprimtari me një domethënie të madhe

----------


## Albo

*
Kadri Alia, ky matrapaz social, abuzues me jetimët*

_- Kryetari i Shoqatës së Jetimëve Kadri Alia, fenomeni spekulativ që s’nguron të mashtroj edhe Presidentin e Republikës z. Bamir Topi, edhe Kryeministrin z. Sali Berisha -_

KADRI ALIA

I ndodhur përmes dilemës nëse  duhej të bëja replikë apo jo me z. Kadri Alia, të vetëquajturin “president i jetimëve”, (Zoti na ruajt, është pak si luks dhe ironi në të njëjtën kohë të thuash se edhe jetimët na  paskan “PRESIDENT” ), zgjodha për transparencë, në repekt të lexuesit dhe opinionit të gjerë publik t’a bëjë atë.
Vendosa të bëjë replikën në radhë të parë si njeri publik, si njohës dhe respektues  i ligjit,  por, edhe si përfaqësues i medias, njëkohësisht edhe me obligimin moral e qytetar për të mos lejuar këdo dhe cilindo  të spekuloj dhe abuzoj me atë pjesë të pambrojtur të shoqërisë, siç janë fëmijët pa kujdes prindëror.
Shkak për këtë replikë të detyruar, ka qenë një shkrim i vonuar  në përgjigje të komentit tim me titull: “Këta hamës, me maskën e “bamirësisë”, botuar në gazetën “Albania”, datë14.Tetor.2008. 
Në të vërtetë, duke e njohur kodin etik të gazetarit, jam përpjekur të mos e personalizoja atë shkrim, por të merresha  me thelbin e problemeve,  shqetësimeve dhe halleve të shumta që kanë sot jetimët në mbarë vendin, shkaqet që e kanë rënduar edhe më shumë dramën e jetës së tyre.  
Nga ana tjetër, nënvizoja ato fenomene negative dhe dukuri spekulative, me karakter abuziv në kurriz të fëmijëve jetimë, të shkaktuara nga ata njerëz që morali i vetëm i tyre është babëzia.
Para së gjithash, që në titullin e shkrimit,  theksoja dukshëm se shkaktarët e vërtetë të dramës së dhimbshme të jetimëve janë ata,  “baballarët” e shoqatës së jetimëve, të cilët,  me sy të çapëlyer plot neps edhe epsh,  prej 15 vjetësh “ushqehen” si hamës në “pjatën e jetimëve”, por që në fund të fundit, asgjë nuk kanë bërë për të vegjëlit pa kujdes prindëror. 
Më lejoni të dashur lexues të citoj një pjesë nga ai shkrim, për të cilin mendoj se kjo ka qënë edhe arsyeja që i ka  çoroditur artikullshkruesit në përgjigjen e tyre të vonuar:
Në komentin tim, shkruaj:
“Me maskën e thinjave në kokë, ndonjërin prej tyre e dëgjon shpesh të “qajë” në ekstazë me ulërimën ndjellakeqëse: “Jam babai i jetimëve, prandaj më ndihmoni….”.  
Mbase në rrethana të ngjashme si kjo,  ka lindur edhe rrëfimi i mençur popullor  me  “Baba Aliun dhe 40 hajdutë…”. Ky rrëfim ka brenda sarkazmën e dhimbshme që edhe sot e kësaj dite përcillet brez pasi brezi me të qeshura therrëse.
A nuk ishte Vehbi Alimuça, ky goxha burrë - trupëmadh, me flokë të bardhë si bora që thërriste përmes delirit: “Jam babai i fukarenjëve, ndaj do t’i bëjë të gjithë të pasur…?! Mirëpo Vehbiun dhe firmën e tij mashtruese e besuan të gjithë shqiptarët. Ndaj, ç’të keqe ka që një tjetër “Ali Baba” të mashtroj edhe fëmijët jetimë !?  
Kjo ngjan vërtetë si një  ëndërr me babagjyshin e Vitit te Ri. Mirëpo, ëndrra mbetet ëndërr. Ndonjëherë edhe vret… Sidomos fëmijët pa kujdes prindëror.
Sepse këta sharlatanë - social, ashtu si personazhi grotesk i Nastradinit, janë kthyer në “gjobëvënës” të njerëzve të ndershëm të bisnesit dhe fondacioneve arabe që veprojnë në Shqipëri,  duke u gllabëruar para me anë të mashtrimit në emër të “bamirësisë” për  jetimët. 
Të njëjtën gjë bëjnë edhe me ambasadat e akredituara në vendin tonë. Mjerisht, këto para përfundojnë në xhepat e tyre dhe nuk përdoren aspak për ata fëmijë. Kjo është e trishtueshme, sepse ky nuk është vetëm një turp, por më së shumti është edhe një krim social. 
Lypset më shumë vigjilencë nga ana e përfaqësuesve të bisnesit, fondacioneve dhe Trupi Dipllomatik, me qëllim që kontributi i tyre të mos shpërdorohet nga këta individë, të cilët, si pleq të lajthitur dhe të trullosur nga makutëria, sillen vërdallë rrugëve të Tiranës dhe Durrësit në pritje të “gjahut” të radhës…” 
Kjo ishte edhe fabula e këtij komenti, që me sa duket, përmes metaforës dhe krahasimeve i ka përcëlluar dhe djegur keq hamësit e vërtetë të jetimëve, Kadri Alinë dhe bashkëpunëtorin e tij fanatik, financierin e shoqatës se jetimëve Rruzhdi Memaga. 
Në fillim, dyshova për autorësinë e atyre radhëve në gazetë. Dyshova, sepse e njoh mirë kulturën, formimin, shkollimin e pakët dhe  kapacitetin e z. Kadri Alia. Në të kundërtën, nuk do të merrja mundimin të prekja tastierën e kompjuterit dhe të radhisja këto radhë. 
Në të vërtetë, shkrimi me titull “Me kë e ke, z. Çumani?”,  i botuar në gazetën “Albania” datë 06.11.2008, dhe i ribotuar me të njëjtën përmbajtje në gazetën “SOT”, datë. 08.11.2008, ka për autor “kalemxhiun” e financave në  shoqatën e jetimëve z. Ruzhdi Memaga. 
Si “akrobat dhe mjeshtër i kopsitjes” së shifrave me donacione të marra që prej 10 vjetësh  në shoqatën e jetimëve, ai tentoi kësaj radhe të ushtronte edhe “artin” e të shkruarit në gazetë.  Por,  kësaj radhe,  jo duke e hedhur firmën si autor i shkrimit, (ashtu siç nënëshkruan rëndomë nëpër blloqe faturash), por, duke i’a “dhuruar” kënaqësinë e autorësisë “PRESIDENTIT” të jetimëve, “Baba Ali” – KADRI ALIA,  i cili ndonjëherë kënaqet edhe me “pak”. 
Nga ana tjetër, shkrimi – replikë ishte mjeran, fund e krye me pervesitete, nervozizëm, xhelozi, cinizëm, shpifje e përbaltje, që nxirrte në pah natyrën e vërtetë perverse, karakterin e deformuar të shashkë-artikullshkruesit Rruzhdi Memaga, dikur komisar i zellshëm  e fanatik në format e edukimit politik në ushtri. 
Shashkë-artikullshkruesit Memaga - Alia, spekullojnë në mënyrën më djallëzore, duke i atribuar shoqatës  së jetimëve të gjitha akuzat  që janë ngritur dhe ngrihen vetëm ndaj tyre. 
Me instiktin e zanatit të vjetër të bufetierit dhe kamarierit, Kadri Alia  bën “avokatinë” e shoqatës dhe “mbrojtësin” e disa njerëzve të korruptuar të shtetit të përfshirë me të në marëdhënie okulte. 
Ai tenton t’i transferojë të gjitha akuzat që i adresohen në mënyrë publike, tek shoqata e jetimëve. 
Këtë e bënë me shumë demagogji e keqdashje, për të larguar vëmendjen e të gjithëve për abuzimet e tij me jetimët, dhe për të penalizuar të gjithë shoqatën në mënyrë kolektive, pa asnjë bazë,  me qëllimin e vetëm për të fituar imunitet nga bëmat e tij. Këto bëma,  ai  i quan “shpifje”, por në të vërtetë, akuzat ndaj tij vijnë drejtëpërsëdrejti nga njerëzit brenda shoqatës ku ai drejton. 
Në fakt, gjithmonë kam qenë i vetëdijshëm se në shoqatën e jetimëve, ka edhe njerëz dinjitoz, të ndershëm dhe të përkushtuar. 
Por vetëm kaq është mundësia e tyre,  sepse nëpër duar u kanë mbetur vetëm “çelësat e kashtës”. 
Ata  janë të detyruar të veprojnë ashtu si i porosit “Baba Ali” – Kadriu dhe këshilltari i tij,   financier Rruzhdiu.
Në atë artikull të lodhur dhe përpëlitës, nuk mungojnë edhe citime me të ashtuquajtura shkresa e stërshkresa, me data e numra vendimesh, të hartuara dhe vulosura plot nur e bukuri  me shijen  e “kapter” Rruzhdiut dhe të “PRESIDENT” Kadriut.
Shkresa të cilat, “vërtetojnë luftën triumfatore” mbi babëzinë që këta “baballarë me thinja” na paskan bërë “kundër korrupsionit”,  ndaj atyre individëve që për hir të së vërtetës, s’kanë  qenë gjë tjetër, veçse kundërshtarë dhe viktima të pisllëqeve dhe orgjive  që kanë për autor të vetëm dhe skenaristë  “PRESIDENT Baba Ali” – Kadriun  dhe kapter Rruzhdiun.   
Shashkë-artikullshkruesit, përmes delirit dhe egos të sëmurë, na mburren se na paskan marrë një dekoratë nga ish- Presidenti Moisiu. 
Duke patur respekt dhe simpati për institucionin e Presidentit, më lejoni të bëjë me dije gjithë opinionin publik,  se ju dhe vetëm ju KADRI ALIA,  e keni përbaltur këtë Institucion – Nderi, pavarësisht se në ç’rrethana është marrë ajo dekoratë; mbi ç’merita dhe vlerash është dhënë ajo;  pavarësisht cili titullar me influencë në MPÇSSHB - që ti e ke quajtur “Miku im Ministër”  padrejtësisht ka penetruar deri tek Presidenti i Republikës  për të lëshuar atë dekoratë.
Dhe ju, “PRESIDENT Baba Ali” - Kadri Alia, në shenjë falenderimi e mirënjohjeje, i bëtë këtij ministri telefonatën e fundit “dëshpëruese dhe ngushëlluese” pas largimit të tij nga detyra : - “Alo! Zoti Ministër! Jam Kadri Alia. Më erdhi keq që të larguan nga detyra e  ministrit. Por këta pushtetarët  e korruptuar nuk i duan njerëzit e ndershëm si puna jote….”.
Të vjen edhe për të qarë, edhe për të qeshur.
Por këto nuk janë aspak çudira në Shqipërinë  tonë të lodhur nga korrupsioni dhe tranzicioni i gjatë. Sepse këtu tek ne,  gjithçka bënë vaki. Për këtë arsye ka dalë edhe një fjalë e urtë dhe e mençur e popullit tonë për tranzicionin,  kur thotë se në këtë kohë:  “…u ngritën halet,  që të rrëzojnë Malet”. 
Në njërën nga këto të dyja,  zgjidhe veten se ku bënë pjesë z. “PRESIDENT Baba Ali” -KADRI ALIA. 
Në të vërtetë,  mua nuk më shqetëson aspak kjo, por diçka tjetër që është më  serioze. 
Për shkak të defiçencës morale, shoqërore, kulturore dhe intelektuale, ju e keni përdorur atë dekoratë si një “relike tregu” të këmbimit para – mall - para. 
Për të qenë më i qartë më lexuesin, z. “PRESIDENT Baba Ali”  Kadri Alia, ju shëtitni si Nastradini  me atë dekoratë në çantën tuaj  rrugëve të Durrësit,  Tiranës dhe gjithë Shqipërisë, duke kërkuar dhe lypur para pa dinjitet tek  bisnesmenë, fondacione apo edhe ambasada,  kinse për “ndihma” në emër të fëmijëve jetimë. 
Mjafton vetëm kaq të marrë  vesh i nderuari ish - Presidenti Moisiu, jam i sigurt  se edhe vetë ai do të bindet se  gabimi i vetëm dhe i paqëllimshëm në ushtrimin e funksioneve të tij presidenciale  është ajo dekoratë që ti e mban padrejtësisht dhe pa asnjë lloj merite në emër të shoqatës.  
Ju jeni bërë tepër qesharak dhe keni hyrë në librin e barsoletave me atë dekoratë,  të cilën,  herë e mbani në çantë kur ju nevojitet për rrugë, dhe ndonjëherë e mbani në zyrë kur planifikoni ndonjë takim me bisnesmenë dhe donatorë.  
Kështu keni vepruar dhe veproni edhe me portretet e personaliteteve shtetërore dhe shoqërore, duke i ndërruar çdo ditë fotot e tyre në zyrën e shoqatës,  sipas oreksit dhe interesave tuaja meskine e të fëlliqura.
Për  këto arsye, kam të drejtë për të  thënë se ju luani me trafikun e influencës si një pehlivan dhe matrapaz social, në përpjekjet tuaja të dëshpëruara për  të përbaltur edhe  emrin e mirë të Institutit Kombëtar të Integrimit të Jetimëvë Shqiptarë, që ka bërë dhe po bënë  një luftë të hapur dhe pa kompromis me individët abuzues si puna  juaj.
Lufta  jonë e hapur ka qenë transparente, për të bërë një avokati të pastër dhe të drejtë në mbrojtje të jetimëve nga abuzuesit permanent si brenda institucioneve shtetërore, ashtu edhe brenda Shoqërisë Civile, ku ju aderoni padrejtësisht dhe e mbani peng atë shoqatë që prej 10 vjetësh, me forma dhe mjete spekulative, pa zgjedhje e të zgjedhur, pa mekanizma dhe struktura funksionale. 
Ju jeni i kontestuar dhe i braktisur edhe nga ata pak anëtarë që tashmë ju kanë mbetur, sepse nuk besojnë më tek ju. 
Fakti se jeni i papranueshëm nga një pjesë e mirë e degëve të shoqatave të jetimëve si në Tiranë, Sarandë, Korçë,  Vlorë, Berat, Burrel, Laç, Lushnjë, Ersekë, Elbasan, tregon se ju nuk jeni legjitim në detyrën që pretendoni se e meritoni. 
Por, sfida më e madhe e Institutit tonë, është rikuperimi i imazhit të përbaltur që ju i keni bërë komunitetit të jetimëve, duke e çuar fatin e tyre tragjik në kufijt e ekstremit të mjerimit, të përbuzjes kolektive, të indiferencës shtetërore dhe përjashtimit social.
Fakti se Instituti Kombëtar i Integrimit të Jetimëve Shqiptarë është kthyer në një faktor të rëndësishëm dhe komplementar  në zhvillimin shoqëror të vendit, si një organizëm shpresëdhënës  i vlerave dhe i dinjitetit njerëzor për atë pjesë të brishtë dhe të pambrojtur siç janë fëmijët pa kujdes prindëror, tregon më së miri se e ardhmja  e jetimëve nuk mund të përfaqësohet më nga ju, por nga ata njerëz intelektual  dhe me integritet moral, që kanë përvoja jetësore të njëjta me atë të fëmijëve jetimë, që në fund të fundit, kanë vizione e potenciale, ide dhe kapacitete, alternativa dhe vlera morale të dobishme për të gjithë ata që shpresojnë për një të ardhme akoma më të mirë. 
Së fundi, duke marrë shkas nga disa ankesa dhe letra të mbërritura në zyrën time që prej 2 vjetësh, me shpresën se do të ishte në të mirën e sensibilizimit dhe ndërgjegjësimit të opinonit publik thënia e disa të vërtetave që e kanë përdhosur dhe cënuar rëndë institucionin tradicional të bamirësisë së shqiptarit,  vendosa të flasë në mënyrë më të drejtëpërdrejtë me ju, jo duke ju akuzuar, por duke ju pyetur publikisht:
1. z. “PRESIDENT Baba - Ali”, KADRI ALIA,  kur Shqipëria digjej në vitin 1997, a keni qenë i ftuar në një seminar për jetimët në Danimarkë dhe për ç’arsye  jeni kthyer 2 javë me vonesë në Shqipëri!? Nëse po, a keni kërkuar Azil Politik duke e shfrytëzuar këtë eveniment human ndërkombëtar për jetimët dhe duke i braktisuar përfundimisht ata? Shteti Danez nëpërmjet zyrë së  emigracionit për këtë gjest të ulët tuajin, a  ju ka shpallur person NON GRATA !?
2. A keni marrë gjatë këtyre 10 viteve nga Ambasada greke viza në emër të jetimëve për emigracion, dhe a  i  keni shitur  ato te persona të tjerë me dhrahmi, euro e dollarë!?
3. A është e vërtetë që jetimëve familjarë dhe të pastrehë, me iniciale  K.T, ( ka paguar 50.000 Lekë të reja), V.H, (ka paguar 30.000 lekë të reja), L.H (ka paguar 80.000 lekë të reja) ju kanë paguar me këto vlera për shkak të rryshfetit të kërkuar nga ju !? 
4. A është e vërtetë që shuma prej 1.000 USD, e dhuruar kesh nga ambasada greke për fëmijët jetimë në vitin 2000, dhe shuma prej 150.000 lekë të reja e dhuruar nga Kisha Orthodokse Autoqefale nëpërmjet zyrës së projekteve “Dhiakonia Agape” nuk u është dhënë jetimëve, por me urdhërin tuaj kjo shumë është ndarë si shpërblim për anëtarët e  kryesisë së shoqatës !?
5. A është e vërtetë që juve ju akuzojnë për shitjen e mauneve  me miell, të destinuara për bukën e gojës të nënave dhe fëmijëve jetimë !?
6. A është e vërtetë që ju akuzojnë për shpërdorimin e vlerës së 500.000  lekëve rinj që  Kompania “Vodafonë Albania” ka dhënë për fëmijët jetimë në Ditën e Jetimëve më 20 Maj 2007!? A është e vërtetë që kjo vlerë nuk është përdorur për 600 fëmijët jetimë, por ju u keni dhënë atyre dhurata dhe hamburger  në vlerën 100 – 200 lekë për fëmijë, ndërsa faturat kalkuloheshin nga financieri shashkë-artikullshkrues Rruzhdi Memaga me shifra që justifikonin vlerën e 500.000 lekëve të reja !?  Të njëjtën pyetje do të bëja edhe për vlerën prej 470.00 të rinj, që ka akorduar UNICEF më 20 maj, 2008. Si janë përdorur këto para? 
7. A është e vërtetë që në iftarin që shtroi Ambasadori  i Arabisë Saudite, i cili u kishte përgatitur si dhuratë fëmijëve jetimë zarfa me nga 2.000 lekë të rinj, ju i keni futur në çantë sekretares tuaj 7 zarfa me lekë  dhe të nesërmen kolegët tuaj në shoqatë ju uronin për kostumin e ri që kishit  veshur!?
8. A është e vërtetë, se me paratë e kuotizacioneve të  jetimëve që i paguajnë në shoqatë për mbarëvajtjen e punëve, ju keni afro 3 vjet që i shpenzoni personalisht këto para çdo ditë nga 300 lekë të rinj, për vajtje-ardhje me destinacion Durrës-Tiranë-Durrës!? Dhe, a është e vërtetë se brenda kryesisë, ky veprim i juaj është konsideruar shkelje dhe abuzim  me detyrën ku dhe jeni detyruar për t’i kthyer këto para të shpenzuara padrejtësisht në arkën e shoqatës!?
9. A është e vërtetë se me vulën e shoqatës që vetë e përdorni, ju emëroni me komandim kryetarë shoqatash nëpër rrethe, që nuk janë rritur jetimë dhe s’kanë asnjë lidhje me jetimët, pa përfillur strukturat e shoqatës, ndërmjet tyre edhe një punonjëse dogane në Pogradec, duke shkelur rregulloren dhe statutin e shoqatës!? A është e vërtetë se këta që ju komandoni, zëvendësojnë ata që ju braktisin dhe ju lënë vetëm juve!?
10. A është e vërtetë se në takimin me Presidentin e Republikës z. Bamir Topi, më datë 14.Shkurt.2008, qëllimisht ju keni mënjanuar në këtë takim protokollar anëtarët e këshillit Drejtues të Shoqatës, (të cilët janë edhe kundërshtarët e tu), dhe si të tillë keni prezantuar në takim kompjuteristen, sekretaren dhe financierin,  (i cili, ky i fundit sipas statutit nuk mund të marrë pjesë ne protokolle të tilla) !? Pra, a e keni mashtruar Presidentin e Republikës z. Bamir Topi!?
11. Në takimin që Kryeministri organizoi me OJF-të që merren me jetimët në sallën e Hotel Tirana - International në qershor të këtij viti, a është e vërtetë që ju e mashtruat z. Berisha se në Shqipëri ka 80.000 familje me fëmijë jetimë !?  Nëse po, cila ishte arsyeja e këtij mashtrimi publik dhe mediatik!?  
12. Ju z.Kadri jeni shumë i kujdesshëm në përdorimin e  fondit  prej 800.000 lekë të rinj që shteti i jep si ndihmë çdo vit shoqatës së jetimëve për mbarëvajtjen e punëve. 
Për këtë, ju mbani dokumentacion të rregullt dhe shpesh mburreni se Kontrolli i Lartë i Shtetit ju ka gjetur në rregull.  
Pyetja ime është: për pjesën e donimeve nga bisnesmenë e fondacionet arabe, individë, persona fizik dhe juridik, ambasadat e huaja, etj, (e cila është edhe  pjesa me e konsiderueshme e të ardhurave në shoqatën tuaj),  pse nuk arkëtohen dhe pasqyrohen në librin e arkëtimeve të shoqatës!? 
A është e vërtetë se për këtë arsye,  ju dhe ndihmësi juaj financieri Rruzhdi Memaga keni zhdukur dokumentacionin financiar për pjesën e dokumentacionit të  donimeve sepse nuk e keni kurajon të përballeni me donatorët për paratë e përfitura prej tyre për shkak të mirëbesimit që kanë patur tek ju!? 
Dhe në fakt, nëse do të ndërhynte këtu Kontrolli i Lartë i Shtetit dhe krimi ekonomik, ju nuk do t’a kishit kurrë shansin të mburreshit se KLSH ju ka gjetur në rregull.
13. Një pyetje kam  edhe për ju z. shashkë-artikullshkrues Rruzhdi Memaga. Në vitin 1995, kur ish-kryeministri Aleksandër Meksi akordoi 5 bursa për të drejta studimi në shkollat e larta për të rinjtë jetimë, përveç 2 jetimëve që i përfituan ato, të tjerat cilëve  j’ua  keni shitur!?
Pyetje e ngjashme si kjo është edhe për ju z. “PRESIDENT Baba-Ali”, KADRI ALIA. Në kohën e “Qeverisë Nano”, bursat për shkollë të lartë që u dhanë nga Ministria e Arsimit për jetimët, disa prej tyre kujt i’a keni shitur!? 
14. Ndërsa kjo është një pyetje pak “konfidenciale” për të dy ju.  
Ç’farë ju lidh ju z. shashkë-artikullshkrues Rruzhdi Memaga me vendin e quajtur “Ylli i Detit”, që ndodhet  në vendin midis Plepave dhe Kavajës? A keni ndonjë pronë ku ju  çdo verë kaloni pushimet tuaja plot relaks!? Po pronë tjetër pas ish - Ambasadës Jugosllave në rrugën e “Durrësit” në Tiranë a keni, dhe në emër të kujt!? Nëse i keni  këto dhe diçka më shumë se kaq,  me ç’farë parash i keni blerë si i papunë prej 20 vitesh, tani në pension!?
Po ju z. “PRESIDENT Baba Ali” - KADRI ALIA, a keni ndonjë pronë në Golem të Kavajës, përveç apartamentit  1+1 që ju thoni se e keni në Durrës!? Nëse e keni, me ç’farë parash e keni blerë si i papunë prej 10 vjetësh në krye si  “PRESIDENT – FALAS” i  jetimëve!?
15. A është e vërtetë z. “PRESIDENT Baba-Ali” – KADRI ALIA, se  me instiktin e profesionit të vjetër që ju keni,  po ngulmoni me çdo kusht t’i mbushni mëndjen Kryetarit të Bashkisë së Vlorës z. Shpëtim Gjika dhe z. Vangjush Dako, Kryetar i Bashkisë së Durrësit, për të të vënë në dispozicion toka dhe troje për të “ndërtuar”  pallate për jetimët,  me paratë që do të na “vijnë si lumë dhe bujarisht nga Bota Arabe”!? Nëse po, a janë transparente këto para që sipas jush do të “bëhet Deti Kos” edhe për jetimët e gjorë !? A është e vërtetë se në përpjekjet dhe marëdhëniet tuaja okulte,  ju keni  premtuar dhe premtoni  përqindje e ku ta di unë se ç’farë, për të gjithë ata që do të ndihmojnë në “realizimin e këtij projekti të madh”  për jetimët !? Unë dëshirojë dhe uroj që të gjitha këto të mos jenë të  vërteta. Sepse mendja ime që nuk “shkon dhe aq larg sa mendja jote e ndritur”, më thotë se 2 kryebashkiakët e nderuar z. Gjika dhe z. Dako nuk kanë lajthitur akoma që të besojnë tek mashtrimet dhe fantazitë e tua utopike. 
16. Ndërsa kjo e fundit nuk është pyetje, por është një akuzë e drejtëpërdrejtë që unë ju bëjë në publik si dëshmitar okular. 
Përse mashtroni donatorët, institucionet shtetërore, tryezat e rrumbullakëta dhe ngado që shkoni duke thënë dhe u mburrur se ju keni qenë nismëtari i themelimit të Shoqatës së Jetimëve? 
Ju kujtoj se kur ne, një grup nismëtarësh të vërtetë, ish – fëmijë të rritur jetimë nëpër Shtëpitë e Fëmijëve të përbërë nga Hekuran Hysa, Faik Bollati, Ilir Çumani, Shpetim Çarçani dhe Bashkim Rustemi, themeluam atë shoqatë në Mars të vitit  1991 dhe deri në  janar të vitit 1997,  fytyrën tuaj as e kemi parë dhe as e kemi njohur deri atëherë, sepse ju punonit në zanatin tuaj të preferuar në lokalet e Durrësit si bufetier dhe kamarier. Ndaj mos gënje, sepse të ka dalë boja me kohë. Me këto mashtrime dhe protagonizma shterpë, je kthyer në një personazh grotesk për të gjithë ata që të njohin. 
Të njohin i madh e i vogël në qytetin tënd të Durrësit. Ke vite që e braktis fshehurazi  dhe vjedhurazi çdo ditë këtë qytet, sepse del  herët që në mëngjes nga shtëpia për të ardhur në Tiranë. Në Tiranën e madhe e të zhurmëshme,  ku ti vërdallitesh që prej 10 vjetësh si ujku përmes mjegullës,  i uritur dhe me dhëmbë të skërmitura si grabitqar. Pastaj rikthehesh vonë në të ngrysur,  në “strofkullën” tënde atje në Durrës,  për  të mos parë askush nga ata që të njohin.
Pyetje të tjera si këto,  kam shumë, por nuk dua të zgjatem. 
Ndërsa për shpifjet dhe fyerjet në adresë të personit tim pa baza dhe fakte,  ju  kujtoj se keni  konsumuar veprat penale të fyerjes, (neni 119, Kodi Penal) dhe  të shpifjes,  (nenin 120 Kodi Penal), për të cilat ju personalisht do të përballeni me mua përpara organeve të drejtësisë.
Dhe, për t’ju hequr merakun z. “PRESIDENT” Baba Ali – Kadri ALIA, po të deklaroj publikisht se e vetmja pasuri e imja është një apartament i blerë në vitin 2000, saktësisht  3 – vjet më parë se të merrja detyrën e Drejtorit të Institutit. 
Pasuria tjetër e imja është familja, bashkëshortja dhe fëmijët të cilët i rrisim me dinjitet dhe pa cene e vese të shëmtuara  si këto që u përmendën në këtë shkrim për ju.
Ju  kujtoj gjithashtu, se në gjithë këto vite të tranzicionit, kam punuar si asistent i çështjeve ligjore pranë zyrave të shërbimit të avokatisë, ku kam qenë një nga tatimpaguesit e rregullt që nga viti 1994 e deri tani. Ende vazhdoj të paguaj detyrimet si tatimpagues edhe për ty z. “PRESIDENT-FALAS” i jetimëve, por edhe për kolegun tuaj shashkë-artikullushkruesin Rruzhdi Memaga, që prej 20 vjetësh jetoni me asistencën dhe lëmoshat e jetimëve dhe  mbuloni kokën si struci në rërë. 
Mbase, do të më duhej t’i kërkoja ndjesë lexuesit për kohën që i mora. Ndoshta edhe për ndonjë shprehje që më detyruan të dalë nga etika ime profesionale,  por në fund, po e mbyll sërish me një fjalë të urtë të popullit që thotë: “Mos u zhyt në një llucë me derrat, se me derrat do të ngatërrojnë…”. 
Ndaj, nuk kam ndërmend të zhytem në këtë llucë, sepse ngado që shkoni, kundërrmoni erën e keqe të pisllëkut tuaj social…



Shënim: 

Ky Koment, është botuar në gazetën “Albania”, dt. 13.11.2008, në gazetën “Republika”, dt. 14.11.2008, dhe ne gazetën “SOT”, dt. 15.11.2008.

----------


## Albo

*Këta hamës, me maskën e “bamirësisë”*

_
Nga ILIR ÇUMANI*
* Drejtor i Përgjithshëm i Institutit Kombëtar të Integrimit të Jetimëve Shqiptarë_

Askush nga institucionet përgjegjëse shtetërore, por edhe OJF,  nuk janë në gjendje të thonë  sa është numri real i  fëmijëve jetimë sot në  Shqipëri. 
Në fakt,  kemi një  situatë të  rënduar, pesimiste dhe tepër dëshpëruese. Panorama që shohim të gjithë në sfondin social, me të gjithë gamën e gjerë të problematikave që kanë sot fëmijët jetimë në mbarë vendin është e trishtueshme, e frikshme... (Po të kemi parashysh varfërinë masive që ka pllakosur shtresat e pambrojtura të shoqërisë; krimin brenda familjes, divorcet, gjakmarrja, fëmijët rom të abuzuar nga  shfrytëzuesit e tyre permanent që janë në radhë të parë prindërit e tyre, etj,  janë tregues sinjifikativ të një numri të konsiderueshëm në rritje të fëmijëve në risk për të mbetur jetim.)
Edhe më e frikshme bëhet kjo situatë,  kur shpesh  individë  të papërgjegjshëm,  të cilët  prej vitesh vegjetojnë lehtë në guaskën e OJF-ve brenda Shoqërisë Civile,  të prirur nga protagonizmi shterpë,  nihilizmi dhe interesa  të ngushta për përfitime  personale,  nxitohen  dhe nuk ngurojnë aspak për të bërë deklarata të bujshme  me shifra që trondisin vërtetë shoqërinë dhe mbarë opinionin publik, siç ishte deklarata e  bërë në takimin me Kryeministrin nga përfaqësuesi i njërës prej shoqatave që merren me jetimët në vendin tonë, i cili deklaroi se sot në Shqipëri ka 80.000 familje me fëmijë jetimë. 
Kjo deklaratë absurde është jashtë çdo përfytyrimi  të cilitdo njeriu normal,  dhe nuk ka nevojë për koment. 
Sepse,  në radhë të parë ajo mund t’i shërbej atij që e artikuloi me cinizëm dhe për interesa e qëllime që vetë ai i di, por, assesi nuk i shërben fëmijëve jetimë, të cilët presin realisht ndihmën dhe  dorën e ngrohtë të shtetit, por edhe të këtyre organizatave që për  fat të keq, në më të shumtën e rasteve kanë qenë inekzistente, pse jo edhe abuzive e informale në misionin e tyre. Ato nuk kanë mundur të ndikojnë dukshëm për të ndryshuar realitetin tragjik të këtyre fëmijëve.  
Nuk do të rezervohesha aspak për të shprehur të njëjtin mendim edhe për  institucionet përgjegjëse shtetërore. Ato, janë të para që kanë detyrimin institucional për të përmbushur më së miri të gjitha të drejtat dhe detyrimet që rrjedhin nga ligji,  për të përmirësuar sa më mirë që të jetë e mundur statusin social të këtyre fëmijëve në nevojë. 
Në të gjitha veprimtaritë dhe angazhimet tona si Institut, jemi udhëhequr nga filozofia se këta fëmijë vërtetë mund të jenë të ndryshëm,  por  jo të  privuar, aq më keq të neglizhuar dhe të përjashtuar. 
Ky është qëllimi, parimi dhe dimensioni social që vendet me demokraci të zhvilluara, të konsoliduara dhe të socializuara  investojnë pa kursyer për këtë kategori të shoqërisë. Me synimin e vetëm  për t’i rehabilituar dhe integruar butë, me drejtësi  dhe me sa më pak trauma.
Duhet veçuar e vlerësuar përkushtimi dhe  puna vetëmohuese e disa organizatave që vërtet kanë dhënë dhe japin një kontribut  të çmuar në zbutjen e plagëve sociale të fëmijëve jetimë gjatë gjithë këtyre viteve.  
Vlen të përmendet shoqata “Bota e Jetimit” me qendër në Kavajë,  e drejtuar me shumë pasion dhe përkushtim nga një zonjë  fisnike e quajtur Dashurie Met’hasani, apo edhe ndonjë tjetër këtu në Tiranë siç është Fondacioni “Shpresë për Botën” që drejtohet nga z. Përparim Demçollari,  i cili që prej vitit 1992 asiston me shumë programe sociale në ndihmë të disa qendrave rezidenciale shtetërore ku trajtohen fëmijë jetim. 
Por nga ana tjetër, mendoj se situata në të cilat veprojnë në përgjithësi OJF-të që merren me çështjen e fëmijëve jetimë  nuk është aspak optimiste.  
Gjithmonë kam qenë kundër atyre modaliteteve dhe tipologjive arkaike  tradicionale me karakter diskriminues e patriarkal, shpesh herë abuziv, që për fat të keq na kanë shoqëruar në këtë tranzicion të zgjatur. Ende, ato  shfaqen dukshëm dhe në forma malinje në mjedisin tonë shoqëror përsa i përket sjelljes dhe trajtimit që i bëhet kësaj pjesë delikate  dhe të pambrojtur  të shoqërisë. 
Të vjen keq kur konstaton se edhe sot, pas 18 vjetësh tranzicion, duke përfituar nga nevojat më jetike të munguara tek këta fëmijë, disa shoqata apo individë që pretendojnë se janë përfaqësues të shtresës së jetimëve, i trajtojnë ata si objekt dhe sende për qëllime përfitimi dhe jo si anëtarë të shoqërisë që kanë nevojë t’u dëgjohet zëri, kanë nevojë për më shumë vëmendje, ngrohtësi, dashuri e respekt njerëzor. 
Këta përfaqësues nuk mund të sillen me fëmijët jetimë si “kryepleq” e “bajraktarë” të këtij komuniteti, sepse ata kanë dinjitetin dhe personalitetin e tyre. 
Fëmijët jetimë para së gjithash, nuk kanë nevojë për  të ashtuquajtura  “ndihma” me veshëmbathje e ushqime, të zhdoganuara herë pas here në emër të “bamirësisë” nga ndonjë shoqatë abuzive. 
Ata s’kanë nevojë as për ata përfaqësues shoqatash, të cilët me “akrobaci trampoline” përdorin si “kartë ligjore”  dhe pa kriter nëpër doganat tona NIPTIN e lëshuar nga shteti, apo edhe ndonjë referencë të lëshuar nga MPÇSSHB  si “garanci morali” për besueshmërinë e tyre. 
Të aftë për të manipuluar me trafikun e influencës në emër të zyrtarëve të lartë shtetëror, këta individë, fare haptazi dhe pa i’u dridhur zëri, nuk ngurojnë të deklarohen  dhe të prezantohen  në mënyrë abuzive si OJF – shtetërore, shumë herë duke u pozicionuar edhe me ngjyrime partiake e qëndrime politike. 
Prej vitesh dhe për interesa të ngushta e meskine, eksponentë të shoqatës së jetimëve luajnë “kungulleshkën” njëherë në favor x partie në pushtet, dhe nga ana tjetër duke lëshuar breshëri sharjesh,  fyerjesh e pakënaqësish  për atë që është në opozitë.  
Madje,  këta pehlivanë, arrijnë deri aty sa të luajnë edhe me imazhet e personaliteteve, me portrete të varura në muret e zyrës së kësaj OJF-je. Një herë do të shohësh portretin e bamirëses Nënë Terezë; një herë tjetër portretin e Presidentit Topi apo të zonjave të para, etj, etj. 
Me këtë performancë, këta “misionarë të bamirësisë” prezantohen pranë zyrave shtetërore, subjekteve dhe personave të ndryshëm sipas rastit, gjithnjë me kërkesat e tyre për “ndihmë ndaj jetimëve”, me qëllimin e vetëm:  fitimin me anë të mashtrimit.  
Mirëpo, me këto veprime amorale, jo vetëm që shkelen normat statutore dhe rregullorja e brendshme mbi të cilat duhet të funksionojë normalisht dhe e pavaruar shoqata, por fyet dhe denigrohet keq e gjithë anëtarësia, përdhoset  rëndë emri dhe simboli që në të vërtetë kjo OJF  pretendon se e ka. 
Nuk e di nëse ka struktura legjitime dhe anëtarësi kjo shoqatë, por përfaqësuesi  i saj Kadri Alia,  me “ligjin e Maliqit” dhe i dehur nga deliri i të vetëshpallurit “president i jetimëve”,  me arrogancën  dhe brutalitetin që e karakterizon, i shpërfill këto struktura vendimarrëse. Ai shkarkon  pa motiv përfaqësuesin lokal të shoqatës së jetimëve në Pogradec. Në vend të tij, emëron si kryetare një farë punonjëse dogane me emrin Manushaqe Kromollari. Kjo zonjë nuk ka asnjë lidhje me jetimët. Pas denoncimit të këtij fakti të pastër korruptiv, ky pehlivan manovrator, për të humbur gjurmët e transferon këtë zonjë me detyrën  si kryetare shoqate në degën e Korçës. Shembulli është tipik dhe nuk ka nevojë për analizë të mëtejshme në këto marëdhënie okulte.  Nga ana tjetër, sipas ish-sekretarit të përgjithshëm të kësaj shoqate Maksim Liço dhe të tjerë përfaqësues brenda saj, Kadri Alia e ka zhdukur dokumentacionin financiar të 10 viteve te fundit. Zhdukjen e dokumentacionit financiar ai e motivon  me justifikimin banal se kasaforta që mbante brenda këto dokumente “ka humbur rrugës” kur kjo shoqatë po transferonte zyrën pranë Shërbimit Social Shtetëror.
I ndodhur përballë presionit të brendshëm të strukturave të shoqatës për shumë shpërdorime financiare në emër të jetimëve, Kadri Alia bën  “shurdhmemecin” dhe nuk jep llogari në strukturat e kësaj shoqate. Ai nuk ka kurajo për t’u përballur në mënyrë transparante me donatorët që kanë kontribuar pranë kësaj shoqate (bisneset, fondacionet, ambasadat) duke patur besim se këto para do të përdoren vetëm  për jetimët.
Unë do t’i kujtoja  këtij “kapedani”  që vetë vendos dhe vetë vulos, se shoqatat e jetimëve nuk janë kompani biznesi (SHPK), por mirëfilli,  janë  organizata që kanë misione humane dhe solidariteti për njerëzit në nevojë.
Situata është e patolerueshme. Jetimët më së shumti  do të preferonin respektin dhe përfaqësimin dinjitoz të tyre, një ligj sa më të fortë dhe bashkëkohor që i mbron ata si në aspektin social, ashtu edhe në atë juridik. 
Shqipëria tashmë e ka kaluar fazën e tranzicionit dhe nuk mund të prezantohet vazhdimisht si vend i krizave dhe i emergjencave përballë institucioneve ndërkombëtare. Ato  janë të vëmendshme dhe çdo ditë na monitorojnë me shumë kujdes. 
Mirëpo, individë të tillë, të babëzitur nga pangopja, prej vitesh  vazhdojnë të abuzojnë me fëmijët jetimë. Ata ende nuk e ndalin vrapin  e tyre mëkatar.  
Me maskën e thinjave në kokë, ndonjërin prej tyre e dëgjon shpesh të “qajë” në ekstazë me ulërimën ndjellakeqëse: “Jam babai i jetimëve, prandaj më ndihmoni….”.  
Mbase në rrethana të ngjashme si kjo,  ka lindur edhe rrëfimi i mençur popullor  me  “Baba Aliun dhe 40 hajdutë…”. Ky rrëfim ka brenda sarkazmën e dhimbshme që edhe sot e kësaj dite përcillet brez pasi brezi me të qeshura therrëse.
A nuk ishte Vehbi Alimuça ky goxha burrë, trupëmadh, me flokë të bardhë si bora që thërriste përmes delirit: “Jam babai i fukarenjëve, ndaj do t’i bëjë të gjithë të pasur…?! Mirëpo Vehbiun dhe firmën e tij mashtruese e besuan të gjithë shqiptarët. Ndaj, ç’të keqe ka që një tjetër “Ali Baba” të mashtroj edhe fëmijët jetimë !?  
Kjo ngjan vërtetë si një  ëndërr me babagjyshin e Vitit te Ri. Mirëpo, ëndrra mbetet ëndërr. Ndonjëherë edhe vret… Sidomos fëmijët pa kujdes prindëror.
Sepse këta sharlatanë - social, ashtu si personazhi grotesk i Nastradinit, janë kthyer në “gjobëvënës” të njerëzve të ndershëm të bisnesit dhe fondacioneve arabe që veprojnë në Shqipëri,  duke u gllabëruar para me anë të mashtrimit në emër të “bamirësisë” për  jetimët. 
Të njëjtën gjë bëjnë edhe me ambasadat e akredituara në vendin tonë. Mjerisht, këto para përfundojnë në xhepat e tyre dhe nuk përdoren aspak për ata fëmijë. Kjo është e trishtueshme, sepse ky nuk është vetëm një turp, por më së shumti është edhe një krim social. 
Lypset më shumë vigjilencë nga ana e përfaqësuesve të bisnesit, fondacioneve dhe Trupi Dipllomatik, me qëllim që kontributi i tyre të mos shpërdorohet nga këta individë, të cilët, si pleq të lajthitur dhe të trullosur nga makutëria, sillen vërdallë rrugëve të Tiranës dhe Durrësit në pritje të “gjahut” të radhës… 
Nga ana tjetër, për fat të keq,   prej vitesh  ata  gjejnë mbështetje edhe nga zyrtarë të administratës shtetërore; mbase edhe për shkak të ndjeshmërisë të problematikës që kanë jetimët, apo nga mosnjohja e background-it të cilët ata përfaqësojnë, por, edhe në  këmbim të heshtjes për shumë probleme që sot jetimët kanë.
Zyrtarë të MPÇSSHB dhe drejtoria e përgjithshme e Shërbimit Social Shtetëror, duke shfrytëzuar mediokritetin dhe kapacitetin intelektual poshtë nivelit mesatar të përfaqësuesve të këtyre OJF-ve,  u hedhin atyre lëmosha dhe i strehojnë me zyra brenda institucioneve shtetërore në kundërshtim me ligjin “Për funksionimin e administratës publike shtetërore”. Kjo është e patolerueshme, sepse në rastin më të mirë, këta përfaqësues nuk do të kenë kurajon të ngrejnë zërin për hallet dhe problemet e shumta që kanë sot jetimët në mbarë vendin. Ndryshe, do të kërcënohen të dalin jashtë nga këto zyra. Në rastin më të keq,  janë të gjitha gjasat për riaktivizimin e skemës së famshme korruptive - tradicionale midis këtij  institucioni shtetëror dhe kësaj OJF-je në kurriz të jetimëve. Një skemë që lidhet me programet sociale që mbështeten me para nga donatorë të huaj dhe Banka Botërore, ashtu siç ka ndodhur në gjithë këto vite të tranzicionit në Shqipëri. Kësaj i thonë që administrata shtetërore dhe shoqata (OJF) të vërsulen si hamës në “pjatën” e jetimëve.
Gjykoj se jetimët nuk kanë më nevojë për këta përfaqësues - qelepirxhinj e matrapazë social, që në gjithë këto vite s’kanë bërë gjë tjetër, veçse kanë penguar kauzën dhe integrimin real të tyre. Jetimët kanë nevojë për një përfaqësim dinjitoz nga ana e drejtuesve të tyre, për një qëndrim të prerë me  kërkesa të ligjshme përballë institucioneve shtetërore që janë përgjegjëse për të përmbushur të gjitha detyrimet dhe të drejtat që u takojnë atyre për sa i përket strehimit, arsimimit, punësimit, ndihmës shëndetësore dhe gjithçka tjetër që lidhet me fasilitetet që u njeh statusi i tyre ligjor.
Sepse këta fëmijë pasi mbushin moshën 14 vjeç, largohen nga këto qendra dhe transferohen nëpër konvikte ku edhe ndjekin më pas shkollat e mesme, kryesisht ato profesionale. Sigurisht, këtu nis dhe kalvari i gjatë i vuajtjeve dhe përpjekjeve për t’ë përballuar shumë vështirësi që u dalin, pasi janë si të thuash edhe jashtë vëmendjes së duhur të institucioneve shtetërore. 
Ky fakt, përbën riskun më të madh për të përcaktuar të ardhmen e tyre pa prespektivë.. Shumë prej tyre detyrohen  të braktisin shkollat dhe të gjejnë alternativa dhe rrugë të pandershme për të mbijetuar. Kjo është edhe drama më e madhe e jetës së tyre ku shpresat për të ardhmen veniten dhe askush nuk kujtohet më për ta. Pamja rrëqethëse që ofron realiteti i jetës së vështirë e të rinjve jetimë nëpër konviktet e shkollave të mesme në kryeqytet nuk ka nevojë për asnjë koment. Prej mëse 20 vjet, këto konvikte janë kthyer në Geto, ku në secilën prej tyre ndodhen 30-40 të rinj të moshës nga 18-50 vjeç. Disa prej tyre janë bërë prindër me fëmijë, por të  pa shpresë dhe të braktisur nga shteti. 
Aktualisht në mbarë vendin, ndodhen nëpër konvikte në të tilla kushte mbi 400 të rinj jetim. Situata është alarmante.
Para pak ditësh, titullarët e lartë të MPÇSSHB, për të treguar se administrata e tyre  është në lëvizje dhe  efiçente, bënë  “spektaklin”  e radhës. Nxitimthi u vërsulën në tryezën e rrumbullakët mediatike të Hotel “Tirana-International” për të prezantuar me shumë bujë dokumentin e “politikave për kujdestarinë e fëmijëve në nevojë”.  
Mirëpo,  një fjalë e urtë e popullit thotë: “nga e thëna në të bërë,  është në mes një mal i tërë…”. Dhe në fakt, brenda këtij institucioni ka zëra se ky dokument paraqet shumë difekte dhe është i cunguar. Kjo e bën edhe më të vështirë implementimin e këtij projekti, pasi në të vërtet nuk janë përfshirë në dhënien e ideve dhe mendimeve për hartimin e kësaj strategjie specialistët e të gjitha fushave si edhe grupet e interesit. Në fakt, dokumenti i hartuar  është voluminoz dhe të krijon përshtypjen se vërtet së shpejti do të ndodh “mrekullia” e radhës. Prezantime  të tilla për “strategji” dhe “superstrategji” janë bërë nga ky dikaster me dhjetra e dhjetra në gjithë këto vite të tranzicionit, mirëpo ku jemi me rezultatet?! Cilat janë  parametrat dhe treguesit  që flasin për ndryshimin që në thelb kanë zbutjen e varfërisë dhe të  efekteve sociale që bien mbi këto shtresa në nevojë? Me keqardhje mund të themi se situata është e njëjtë dhe gjasat janë se edhe për shumë kohë gjendja  do të jetë e tillë, veçanërisht për jetimët.
Raporti prej 40 faqesh që Amnesty International bëri publik vitin e kaluar, është një akuzë e rëndë që i drejtohet shtetit shqiptar përsa i përket respektimit të të drejtave  të njeriut, duke mos i trajtuar këta jetimë  njëlloj si shtetasit e tjerë të këtij vendi, në mënyrë të barabartë dhe të dinjitetshme, duke i lënë përfundimisht të braktisur, pa shkollë, pa punë, pa strehë dhe pa ndihmë mjekësore. 
Për fat të keq, ende nuk kemi nje strategji të mirëfilltë kombëtare për të ndërhyrë me programe të qarta zhvillimi, me projekte sociale që do të bëjnë të mundur rehabilitimin dhe integrimin e jetimëve, veçanërisht për të rijntë jetimë që mbarojnë shkollat dhe mbeten rrugëve të papunë dhe të pastrehë, për fëmijët e  riskut që janë në komunitet dhe  që përbëjnë numrin më të madh të fëmijëve në nevojë në të gjithë vendin. 
Shumë projekte për jetimët nuk kanë  gjetur zbatim nga autoritetet që i ngarkon ligji, siç ështe MPÇSSHB, Shërbimi Social Shtetëror, dhe disa ministri të linjës; Ministria e Shëndetësisë, Ministria e Financave, Ministria e Arsimit, Ministria e Pushtetit Lokal, Ministria e Drejtësisë, etj. 
Të gjitha këto institucione qëndrore të shtetit, kanë qenë shumë apatike dhe indiferente në përgjegjësitë e tyre. 
Duke parë këtë situatë, në vitet 2006-2007  janë lëshuar 2 VKM që lejonin  transferimin e kompetencave nga pushteti vendor tek pushteti lokal, për t’i dhënë të drejta të plota këtij të fundit në administrimin dhe menaxhimin e këtyre qëndrave rezidenciale shtetërore në përputhje me situatën, nevojat dhe gjendjen që kanë këto Bashki dhe Komuna me shtresat në nevojë. 
Mirëpo, ky proces nuk ka ecur siç duhet, ngase shtetarët vendor  ende nuk po ndërgjegjësohen si duhet për të marrë përsipër këto përgjegjësi që u ngarkon ligja. 
Në gjykimin tim, mbase do të ishte më mirë që këto kompetenca t’i atribuoeshin prefekturave dhe qarqeve. Kjo do të bënte  të mundur që situata të ishte më e kontrollueshme, rrjedhimisht  e  mirëmenaxhueshme.

----------


## Albo

*“VUVI“   FOLI...*
_
Nga ILIR ÇUMANI*
Drejtor i Përgjithshëm i Institutit Kombëtar të Integrimit të Jetimëve Shqiptarë_

Më kujtohet kur isha fëmijë, nxënës në klasën e pestë, kam lexuar një tregim të shkrimtarit tonë të madh Prof.Dhimitër Shuteriqi. Tregimi mbante titullin: “ Vuv, vet…”. 
Afërsisht,  subjekti i tregimit bënte fjalë për një familje në të cilën kishte ardhur në jetë fëmija e parë që ishte djalë. Mirëpo, edhe pse i mbushi një vjeç, fëmija  ende ai nuk bëlbëzonte dhe nuk reagonte ndaj zhurmave të mjedisit ku jetonte e rrethohej nga njerëzit. Ky fakt përbënte një shqetësim për të gjithë familjen, veçanërisht për prindërit e tij, të cilët u shqetësuan edhe më shumë kur e kuptuan se fëmija as fliste dhe as dëgjonte edhe kur i mbushi dy vjeç. 
Kështu kaloi viti i tretë dhe hyri viti katërt, e  sërish fëmija nuk fliste dhe nuk dëgjonte, por vetëm qeshte edhe qante… 
Mes gjithë atij shqetësimi të madh ku jetonin së bashku prindërit e fëmijës, gjyshi edhe gjyshja, tezja, halla, daja, krahas çasteve gazmore që krijoheshin brenda kësaj familjeje, shpesh kishte edhe situata tensionuese e zemërimi të cilat nuk mungonin. Jo rrallë herë, prindërit të dëshpëruaruar dhe  të nxehur me këtë fat të tyre, e shkarkonin të gjithë  zemërimin tek fëmija duke i bërtitur:- “Po fol more vuv, se na plase…!”. Ky refren përsëritej e ripërsëritej  nga familjarët e kësaj shtëpie duke lozur por edhe duke e sharë fëmijën që nuk fliste e nuk dëgjonte edhe pse po rritej. Shpesh,  kur  fëmija “shahej” me nofkën  “vuv”, ai reagonte duke ngrysur vetullat. Këtë gjest, e bënte për të shprehur në mënyrën më të mirë revoltën që ai kishte.  Porse një ditë, teksa i përsëritej e njëjta sharje, çuditërisht fëmija i habiti të gjithë familjarët, duke i lënë të gjithë si të ngrirë. Ai shpërthehu gjithë inat ndaj të atit duke u shtrënguar aq shumë, saqë belbëzoi për herë të parë fjalët: “Vuv vet..!, që në gjuhën e tij  do  të thoshte  se,  “vuv” ishte i ati që i bërtiste dhe e shante përditë. Kjo bëri që të gjithë të pranishmit të mbeteshin me gojë hapur dhe të befasuar, ngaqë fëmija foli… Pastaj plasën të qeshurat dhe hareja mbuloi të gjithë pjestarët e shtëpisë.     
Nëse këto ditë nuk do të qëllonte rastësisht të lexoja një artikull të botuar pak kohë më parë në një të përditshme, mbase  s’do të merrja mundimin të shkruaja këto radhë. 
Edhe pse kam qënë tepër i vëmendshëm ndaj shtypit lidhur me debatin publik të shumëdiskutuar kohët e fundit mbi akuzat për shpërdorimet, vjedhjet dhe abuzimet e ndodhura në shtëpinë e fëmijës “Zyber Hallulli”, shkrimi në fjalë, çuditërisht më kishte kaluar  pa e lexuar.
Artikulli i gazetës me titull: “Fëmijët dhe njerëzit në nevojë s’kanë nevojë për iluzione”, mbante firmën e njërit prej titullarëve që prej vitesh ka punuar dhe drejtuar në  dikasterin e drejtorisë së përgjithshme të Shërbimit Social Shtetëror.
Autori i këtij shkrimi prej afro katër  kolona fund e krye, është paraqitur para lexuesit si “analist” apo “komentues” i problematikës sociale, edhe pse ka nguruar të prezantohet normalisht me funksionin dhe detyrën që mbulon në dikasterin e sipërpërmendur. Për më tepër,  kur merr përsipër të prezantohet me një temë kaq delikate si ajo që trajton në atë artikull, pikërisht  për fëmijët jetimë dhe shtresat e tjera në nevojë. 
Me një gjuhë paksa të zgjedhur gazetareske e me fraza bombastike, me terma të huazuara, por gjithsesi agresive dhe tepër cinike në stilin bizantin, ai gjuan me shigjeta helmatisëse të gjithë ata që demaskuan dhe  bënë publike skandalet dhe abuzimet e ndodhura në Shtëpinë e Fëmijës “Zyber Hallulli”. 
Ndërkohë, ai merr përsipër të bëjë edhe “avokatinë” e vetvetes, por,  edhe të stafit të ngushtë të ish - shefes së tij të larguar pak muaj më parë nga institucioni aq shumë i përfolur dhe i akuzuar për korrupsion e  shpërdorim fondesh në kurriz të fëmijëve jetimë, që rriten në institucione shtetërore, apo qëndra të tjera rezidenciale sociale publike dhe  që varen pikërisht nga dikasteri që ai drejton. 
Falë aftësisë së tij për të bërë lojra fjalësh, me një përzgjedhje të “admirueshme” të natyrës filozofike, ai “artikulon bukur” dhe me “delikatesë”  fraza  e frazeologji për çdo fenomen dhe  dukuri që është prezente në mjedisin tonë shoqëror, por që për fat të keq, protagonistët janë pikërisht ata, grupet në nevojë, invalidët, tetraplegjikët dhe  paraplegjikët, romët, shurdhët dhe të verbërit, të moshuarit e vetmuar, jetimët, etj. 
Duke qënë i pranishëm hera – herës në median e shkruar, në rastin konkret, artikullshkruesi  prezantohet si një  demagog i përkryer; penetron lehtë e me shumë finesë në opinionin publik me diversionin e tij dashakeqës për të kompleksuar me ndjenjën e fajit këdo dhe cilindo, mbase edhe viktimën e tij, që në rastin konkret janë vetë fëmijët jetimë. 
I vënë në rolin e specialistit, artikullshkruesi, i cili për vite me radhë ka qënë një ndër drejtuesit kryesor të Shërbimit Social Shtetëror, paraqet një panoramë të përgjithshme të shërbimeve sociale në vendin tonë, teksa i referohet të dhënave, shifrave, statistikave, kapaciteteve, burimeve virtuale  dhe nevojave të mëdha që ka shteti. Por, nga ana tjetër, nuk nguron të mburret për të vënë theksin mbi “modalitetet”, “tipologjitë dhe strategjitë” që ka hartuar dhe “implementuar suksesshëm”  dikasteri që ka drejtuar ai përsa i përket politikave sociale të shtetit në trajtimin e shtresave në nevojë dhe grupeve të interesit. Me një retorikë të zgjuar dhe plot sofizma, por, gjithësesi edhe me një ngarkesë emocionale e patetike, ai e manipulon lexuesin duke u paraqitur si “hulumtues” me “argumentin e realitetit”  në të cilën ndodhen institucionet e shtetit dhe  shoqëria shqiptare, në përballjen e tyre me vështirësitë e mëdha për t’ju përgjigjur kërkesave dhe nevojave të njerëzve pa përkrahje, veçanërisht në raport me shtresat e margjinalizuara dhe ato vulnerabël. Ndaj,  artikullshkruesi  duke “qarë e vajtuar me oooiiii… për shtetin dhe qeverinë”, për “pamundësinë” e  zgjerimit të dimensionit social,  bën  thirrje që të mos u besohet shumë atyre që akuzojnë dhe demaskojnë qoftë edhe ish - nënëpunësit e shtetit të cilët ashiqare kanë qënë abuzues, plaçkitës dhe vjedhës të jetimëve; të mos u vihet veshi atyre që  “çirren dhe bërtasin” për të mbrojtur të drejtat të fëmijëve, sepse këta fëmijë  ka se kush i mbron…. 
Më tej ai citon:- “E keqja  e fushatës aktuale, është se në këtë betejë sociale midis shtetit (strukturave të shërbimit social) dhe ndonjë  OJF-je, po shfaqen në mënyrë intensive dhe me shumë agresivitet, ide spekullative nga njerëz, jo ose gjysëm profesionistë, të cilët në forma të ndryshme, bëjnë thirrje për një zgjerim të mëtejshëm të dimensionit social të shtetit, tej kapaciteteve dhe mundësive të tij, duke nihiluar ndërkaq të gjithë punën dhe shërbimin e ofruar deri tani veçanërisht nga strukturat rezidenciale të shërbimit publik. Në emër dhe shpesh si përfaqësues të grupeve të interesit të shtresave në nevojë, disa prej tyre me pretenciozitet dhe të vetëndierë të çuditshëm, përpiqen të lozin publikisht me kartën e humanizmit dhe të demagogjisë sociale….”
Me një fjalë, artikullshkruesi, e përkufizon në mënyrën  më spekullative e dashakeqëse si një “betejë sociale midis shtetit (strukturave të shërbimit social) dhe ndonjë  OJF-je”, të gjithë përpjekjen dhe luftën pa kompromis që shoqëria civile ka bërë dhe po bënë për të mbrojtur integritetin e grupeve të interesit nga dhuna dhe padrejtësitë shoqërore, arroganca, diskriminimi dhe abuzimi që individë të papërgjegjshëm dhe të pamoralshëm që përfaqësohen dhe flasin në emër të shtetit, abuzojnë, vjedhin dhe shpërdorojnë detyrën që u është besuar, duke sjell për pasoj viktimizimin e grupeve të targetit të cilëve ata u shërbejnë. 
Artikullshkruesi, në mënyrë paranojake demonstron  një servilizëm klasik,  gjoja  si “mbrojtës i imazhit” të institucionit të përfolur, nihilon  dhe krijon artificialisht një konflikt institucional midis institucioneve shtetërore dhe OJF-ve akuzuese; manovron si një pehlivan për të shmangur vëmendjen e opinionit publik  nga përgjegjësitë individuale në aferat korruptive të personave përgjegjës të implikuar në vjedhje e abuzime me jetimët. Të gjithë këtë performancë,  e shfaq  me shumë zell e intensitet,  për të fituar simpatinë e shefave të tij për mbrojtjen që i bënë shtetit. Mirëpo nga ana tjetër, ai harron se institucionet dhe ligjet e shtetit janë dhe duhet të jenë të shejnta, të pakompromentueshme e të paprekshme edhe nga ata që bëjnë “mbrojtësin fanatik” të shtetit dhe të ligjit.
Mbase kurrë nuk do ta kisha njohur nga afër artikullshkruesin steriotip,  nëse nuk do të përballesha aksidentalisht me të  në një debat televiziv në televizonin publik “Klan”, ku isha i ftuar në studio për të diskutuar se ç’farë po ndodhte realisht sot me institucionet e foshnjave dhe të shtëpive të fëmijës të degraduara nga korrupsioni  anembanë vendit. Ç’farë përgjegjësish binin mbi dikasterin e Shërbimit Social Shtetëror,  i cili merrej me administrimin e fondeve që taksapaguesit  shqiptarë kontribuojnë në mënyrë korrekte  edhe për atë pjesë të brishtë dhe të pambrojtur të shoqërisë shqiptare, pra edhe për të vegjëlit pa kujdes prindëror.
Pas 15 vjetësh, ishte hera e parë që institucioni më i përfolur nga të gjitha grupet e interesit që i përkasin shtresës sociale, përfaqësohej në një debat të hapur publik për të sqaruar pozicionin e vet lidhur mbi ato akuza që i adresoheshin drejtuesve të shtëpisë së fëmijës “Zyber Hallulli”, dhe drejtuesve kryesor të Shërbimit Social Shtetëror. Edhe pse përfaqësues të shumtë të medias dhe  OJF – ve, kishin kërkuar disa herë dhe në kohë të ndryshme  të merrnin prononcime zyrtare nga ky institucion, askush nuk pati  guxuar dhe nuk guxonte të dilte në përballje me  publikun në një debat të hapur për opinionin e gjërë. 
Të gjithë mëkatarët përgjegjës,  strukeshin në skutat më të errëta për të mos u dukur askund. 
Mbase, ish - drejtuesit kryesor të këtij institucioni e kishin zgjedhur këtë mënyrë, si mundësinë më të mirë për t’iu shmangur transparencës dhe  këtij debati publik, duke heshtur dhe mbyllur dyert për median, me idenë se çudia zgjat vetëm 3 ditë dhe çdo gjë më pas harrohet… Kështu që ky institucion,  e kishte gjetur “kodin” për t’i kaluar lehtë situatat e nxehta të debatit publik, duke u “bunkerizuar” dhe mbyllur rrugët e komunikimit me median e publikun, nëpërmjet  “shurdhërisë” dhe “memecërisë”. 
Mirëpo këtë radhë nuk ndodhi kështu. 
Me bërjen publike të fakteve korruptive dhe abuzimeve të shumta të ndodhura në Shtëpinë e Fëmijës “Zyber Hallulli”, me angazhimin dhe qëndrimin konsistent të medias për të zbardhur deri në fund të vertetat për ç’farë po ndodhte realisht  brenda mureve të institucioneve të jetimoreve këto vitet e fundit; nga ana tjetër, edhe solidariteti që u shfaq nga një pjesë e shëndoshë e opinionit të gjerë publik, bëri që institucioni kaq shumë i përfolur,  të përballej në një debat televiziv me përfaqësuesin  e  tij para publikut.
E ndërsa më vjen ndërmend episodi i “vuvit” që rëfeva në fillim të shkrimit, ende vazhdoj të ndihem  keq  kur kujtoj  se si përfaqësuesi i këtij institucioni kaq  të përfolur, i cili nga zori, apo i urdhëruar nga shefat e tij, pranoi të përballej në këtë debat publik. 
Ai në mënyrë mjerane, përpëlitej përmes frazave steriotipe, duke anashkaluar të gjitha faktet për të cilat i kërkohej shpjegim me anën e pyetjeve që unë i drejtoja. Dhe ky përfaqësues, ishte pikërisht artikullshkruesi që më nxiti të shkruaj këto radhë, i cili,  në vend që të fliste me argumenta, shfryu me arrogancën e vet të gjithë dufin 15 vjeçar të institucionit korruptiv që  përfaqësonte.
Ai thotë se : “Njerëzit në nevojë e veçanërisht fëmijët jetimë, nuk kanë nevojë për iluzione e ide sociale utopike, të lëshuara pa kujdes dhe me dashakeqësi, në “eterin mediatik”, për të bërë “show”, apo për ca përfitime të tjera, që qëndrojnë në thelb të intensitetit dhe “ndjeshmërisë sociale personale”, të shitura pa para në publik”.
Mirëpo ky artikullshkrues,  nuk është në gjëndje të thotë hapur se, përse  nga 36 fëmijë jetimë që ka ky institucion, 7 prej tyre kanë kaluar me bronkopneumoni të rëndë në këtë dimër të ftohtë për shkak të mungesës së ngrohjes, edhe pse  shteti vetëm për ngrohjen e fëmijëve  paguan 3.000.000 lekë të reja në vit për shtëpinë e fëmijës “Zyber Hallulli ?! 
Përse nuk  ekzistojnë në magazinën e këtij institucioni  pajisjet e shumta elektroshtëpiake, veshëmbathjet,  donacione të dhuruara me aq bujari nga bisnesmenë e donatorë të ndryshëm, të cilat do të shërbenin  për të përmirësuar kushtet e kësaj shtëpie fëmije?! Përse nuk figurojnë të dokumentuara të gjitha donacionet e dhuruara në të holla në dokumentat e financës së këtij institucioni?! Kush i ka përfituar ato?!  Përse fëmijët nuk kanë as minimalisht shërbimin mjekësor, psikosocial dhe edukativ, aq të domosdoshëm për t’ju garantuar atyre një të ardhme të sigurtë si qytetar të denjë të këtij vendi?! 
Përse fëmijët normalë duhet të bashkëjetojnë brenda të njëjtit institucion me fëmijë që kanë probleme mendore; dhe këta të fundit përballen me kalvarin e gjatë të rrugëtimit për të shkuar dhe ardhur në këmbë çdo ditë nga shkolla, ndërkohë, që automjeti i  institucionit përdorej për punët private në favor të drejtueses se institucionit dhe familjarëve të saj!? Përse fëmijët duhet të jetojnë në mjediset plot lagështirë, kur shteti ka vënë në dispozicion shuma të konsiderueshme për restaurimin dhe mirëmbajtjen e mjedisit të banimit?!
Përse duhej të mbrohej me kaq fanatizëm ish - drejtuesja e këtij institucioni, e akuzuar tashmë me fakte që provojnë katërcipërisht veprimtarinë e saj korruptive dhe abuzive, ndërsa grupet e auditimit në mënyrë të qëllimshme janë bërë palë për të mbuluar këto afera korruptive të ndodhura në kurriz të fëmijëve jetimë?!  
Përse pjesa më e madhe e fëmijëve jetimë në këto institucione dalin krejtësisht anafalbetë, të kequshqyer dhe të traumatizuar, ndërsa fati i tyre nuk dihet më pas, sepse ashkush nuk interesohet më për ta?! 
E, meqënëse trumpetoni me të madhe “modalitetet” e rikthimit të fëmijës pranë familjes biologjike, përse në këto 4 vjetët e fundit statistikat e birësimeve janë në kuotat zero, ndërsa Komiteti Shqiptar i Birësimeve akuzon drejtëpërsëdrejti shtëpitë e fëmijëve dhe drejtorinë e përgjithshme të Shërbimit Social Shtetëror të cilat nuk kanë bërë asnjë përpjekje për t’ju ofruar këtyre fëmijëve në nevojë një familje të re dhe të ngrohtë alternative – birësuese ?! 
Ja, për këto dhe shumë gjëra të tjera si këto, në mënyrën më të sinqertë e të penduar duhet të kishte folur artikullshkruesi. Më shumë se retorikat dhe lojrat e fjalëve që ai i ka për zemër, do të bënte  mirë të sqaronte pozicionin dhe përgjegjësitë e institucionit që përfaqëson. 
Me këto retorika, zotëria në fjalë përpiqet të  re(Tush)oj  të gjitha të vërtetat mbi skandalet e ndodhura me jetimët në këto 15 vjetët e tranzicionit. 
Ngase, për hir të së vërtetës, kjo ka qënë një nga periudhat më të zeza në historinë  88 - vjeçare të këtyre institucioneve anembanë vendit.
E, nëse “vuvi” në tregimin e Shuteriqit foli, artikullshkruesi nuk tha asgjë për ata fëmijë që shpresojnë të paktën një mbështetje modeste, reale dhe të sinqertë nga shteti. 
Ky është realiteti i jetimeve  në vendin tonë.  Zoti i shpëtoftë dhe i ndihmoftë …!

_Shkrimi është botuar në gazetën “Ballkan” dhe “Standart”_

----------


## Albo

*TË ZHGËNJESH JETIMËT NUK  ËSHTË  LOJË…* 
_
Nga ILIR ÇUMANI*
Drejtor i Përgjithshëm i Institutit Kombëtar të Integrimit të Jetimëve Shqiptarë_

Si punonjësja e Shërbimit Social Shtetëror EVA LENA përvetësoi me anë të mashtrimit  6.000.000 lekë të rinj  më 20 Maj, në Ditën Kombëtare tëJetimëve. 

Ende, pa u tharë mirë boja e abuzimeve të  ndodhura kohë më parë në Shtëpinë e Fëmijës “Zyber Hallulli” në Tiranë, një tjetër skandal  i radhës shfaqet në  sfondin social të politikbërjes  së Institucionit të Shërbimit Social Shtetëror, ku preha e këtij skandali  janë sërish  fëmijët  jetimë.
Pas disa sinjalizimeve të ardhura pranë Institutit Kombëtar të Integrimit të Jetimëve Shqiptarë, nga një investigim 2 mujor,  kemi administruar të tjera fakte, prova e dëshmi që hedhin dritë  mbi veprimtarinë jotransparente, spekullative, abuzive dhe korruptive  të punonjëses së Shërbimit Social Shtetëror znj. Eva Lena. 
Kjo punonjëse, duke keqpërdorur  mirëbesimin e titullarëve të saj, atributet e institucionit të Shërbimit Social Shtetëror, emrat e zonjave te nderuara Jozefina Topalli dhe Liri Berisha (të cilat sinqerisht dhe në kuptimin simbolik u vendosën në krye të misionit  humanitar në Ditën e Jetimëve më 2O Maj),  ka arritur të përvetësoj mjete financiare të  konsiderueshme që kapin  vlerën rreth 6.000.000 (Gjashtëmilion) lekë të rinj, të destinuara si kontribute humanitare për këta fëmijë, që vinin në shenjë solidariteti nga nxënësit e shkollave të kryeqytetit për jetimët.
Me rastin e 20 Majit, “Dita Kombëtare në Ndihmë të Jetimëve Shqiptarë”, (ditë e iniciuar dhe shpalluar si e tillë nga Instituti Kombëtar i Integrimit të Jetimëve Shqiptarë),  është ndërmarë një veprimtari e karakterit humanitar dhe  sensibilizues nga Drejtoria e Shërbimit Social Shtetëror, institucion që varet nga Ministria e Punës dhe e Çështjeve Sociale dhe Shanseve te Barabarta. 
Në këtë veprimtari humanitare, rishtaz u vetëangazhua  dhe më pas  u  ngarkua nga ana e këtij Institucioni, punonjësja  Eva Lena, për të realizuar një veprimtari sensibilizuese televizive në TVSH, (konkurs me fëmijët e talentuar jetimë),  të institucioneve  të Shtëpive të Fëmijëve në  Tiranë, Shkodër, Sarandë. 
Ky aktivitet do të shtrihej  në datat 10 Maj.2006 – deri më 1 Qershor.2006. Për afro 20 ditë, ai do të synonte sensibilizimin për këtë kategori të shoqërisë shqiptare. Deri këtu, nuk ka asgjë të keqe. Përkundrazi. 
Por, ajo që vlen për t’u theksuar  dhe që na bënë të  shqetësohemi seriozisht,  është fakti se skema dhe mekanizmi që  u ideua nga punonjësja e këtij institucioni  për të realizuar këtë “veprimtari humanitare” në ditën e 20 majit, ishte tërësisht spekullative dhe   abusive. Ishte një skemë  përfituese nga ana e saj, por, aspak për fëmijët jetimë. 
Për këtë arsye, jam i detyruar të rendis  disa detaje që hedhin dritë mbi këtë veprimtari  me përfitime të konsiderueshme nga ana e kësaj punonjëse, e cila, natyrisht nuk mund t’a realizonte e vetme dhe pa partnerë këtë grabitje spektakolare në emër të jetimëve. 
Punonjësja në fjalë, shfrytëzoi e keqpërdori emrat e dy  zonjave të nderuara Jozefina Topalli dhe Liri Berisha, për të siguruar një terren të përshtatshëm  “influence dhe presioni” pranë institucioneve shtetërore dhe biznesit vendas.  
Këta të fundit,  duke parë në dukje “seriozitetin e veprimtarisë”, nuk u kursyen në këtë ditë të shënuar për jetimët. Në shenjë humanizmi,  bisnesmenët e nderuar i hapën rrugë kësaj “zonjëze”, me “mantelin e humanistes” që për fat të keq, siç edhe vërtetohet nga provat,  s’ishte gjë tjetër, veçse një mashtruese dhe spekullante e paskrupull, një grabitqare  e vlerave monetare të cilat asnjëherë nuk përfunduan në ndihmë të  fëmijëve jetimë.  
Falë shkathtësisë që ka për të penetruar, me “dipllomën” e vetëquajtur gazetare, (!?),  ku edhe mundi të siguroj këtë vend pune, (këtë duhet ta ketë parasysh shefi i saj, që nesër mos të bëjë të paditurin),   fillimisht, me kurajo dhe  iniciativën që e karakterizon, duke shfrytëzuar autoritetin shtetëror të  institucionit  ku ajo punon, hartoi një shkresë dhe më pas e konceptoi dhe e formalizoi si një dokument të dalë nga Drejtoria e Përgjithshme e Shërbimit Social Shtetëror.  
Me këtë shkresë, kjo punonjëse mundi të bindë eprorin e saj për “idenë brilante” që i “paskësh lindur në kokë” për Ditën e Jetimëve. Ndaj, vendosi të   organizoj  një “spektakël” për fëmijët jetimë, që më pas, me dinakëri do ti “rrëmbente” firmën  titullarit të këtij institucioni, me anën e të cilës i hapej rrugë skenarit që ajo kishte përgatitur në grabitjen e këtyre parave. 
Në këtë shkresë,  “urdhërohej” apo bëhej një  marrëveshje xhentëllmenësh mes Drejtorisë së Shërbimit Social Shtetëror dhe  Drejtorisë Arsimore të  rrethit Tiranë, (shkresa i drejtohej znj. Lidra Biçoku, Drejtore e Arsimit, për koordinim veprimesh.  Në përmbajtjen e kësaj shkrese thuhej se të gjitha drejtoritë paralele të shkollave të kryeqytetit do të angazhoheshin dhe siguronin  pjesëmarrjen e nxënësve  të kryeqytetit në një  shfaqje që do të organizohej në  ndihmë  për fëmijët jetimë. 
Kjo odise do te zgjaste jo pak, por  20 ditë me radhë; në datat 10.Maj.2006 – 1.Qershor.2006,  në mjediset e sallës së  Teatrit Kombëtar dhe të  Sallës së  Operas dhe Baletit. 
Për të realizuar me sukses këtë skenar,  nga ana e ideatores, punonjëse në Shërbimin Social Shtetëror, ishin prodhuar dhe siguruar blloqe të tëra biletash (të sponsorizuara me bujari nga një shtypshkronjë), të cilat korrespondonin  me numrin ekuivalent të nxënësve që kanë 52 shkolla  të kryeqytetit.  
Këto bileta, nuk kishin as nr. serie  dhe as numër kodi, gjë që flet më së miri për skemën e paramenduar të përvetësimit  për të mos deklaruar shitjen reale të tyre.  
Secila biletë, kapte vlerën prej 200 Lekë të  reja. Ato do t’u shiteshin më pas nxënësve ta shkollave  sipas skemës tashmë të studiuar mirë nga ana e ideatores, drejtorisë  arsimore dhe drejtorive të shkollave të kryeqytetit. Në këtë shkresë zyrtare, përcaktoheshin edhe përqindjet e përfitimit mes palëve pjesëmarrëse në këtë pazar.  
Marrëveshja përcaktonte se 50 % të vlerës së këtyre biletave do t’i përfitonte Drejtoria e Shërbimit Social  Shtetëror, me destinacion për tu “investuar më pas për  institucionet e jetimoreve Tiranë, Shkodër, Sarandë, për përmirësimin e kushteve dhe nevojave të jetimëve”. 
Pjesën   tjetër prej 25 %,   do ta përfitonte Drejtoria Arsimore e Tiranës, (Shpërblim për mësuesit) për organizimin e nxënësve,  ndërsa pjesa tjetër e mbetur prej   25 %, do të përfitohej nga  grupi organizator i  këtij aktiviteti, (pra nga  zonja Eva Lena me kompani).  Kjo marrëveshje, i ngjan me të vërtetë një Loje Lotarie   të  majme për një aktivitet humanitar…!?)
Shkresa antiligjore që legalizonte këtë skemë pazaresh në kurriz të fëmijëve jetimë, disponohet sot në Drejtorinë e Shërbimit Social Shtetëror, dhe 1 kopje tjetër,  në Drejtorinë  Arsimore të rrethit Tiranë. 
Për 5 ditë me radhë, në  datat 15,16,17,18,19, Maj.2006,  janë realizuar 10 shfaqje. Shfaqja  organizohej 2 herë në ditë, në sallën e Teatrit Kombëtar, me kapacitet 500 vende. 
Kjo do të thotë, se në harkun e këtyre ditëve janë siguruar  1.000.000 (Njëmilion) lekë të rinj, nga shitja e biletave. 
Sipas informacioneve që kemi nga Teatri Kombëtar, më pas, kjo punonjëse është përzënë nga mjediset e këtij  Teatri, nga vetë zv/drejtori  i këtij institucioni, z.Besim Kurti. 
Krahas arsyeve të tjera që e kishin bërë të dyshonte z. Kurti,  në adresë të znj. Lena, për mungesën e transparencës, kjo  e fundit i kishte propozuar të hynte në pazare  me të. Mirëpo, zëvendësdrejtori nuk e kishte pranuar ofertën për të hyrë në këto pazare, ndaj,  kjo ishte një arsye më shumë që ai ta largonte nga mjediset e Teatrit Kombëtar.
Në këto rrethana, punonjësja e Shërbimit Social Shtetëror nuk ndalet në aventurën e saj. Ajo këmbëngul me çdo kusht për të çuar deri në fund qëllimin  që i kishte vënë vetes. Ajo e  transferon dhënien e shfaqjeve për shkollat e kryeqytetit në sallën e Operas dhe Baletit. Në një sallë me kapacitet 1.000 vende, ku për 2 javë me radhë, deri në mbërritjen finale të 1 Qershorit 2006, janë dhënë shfaqje njëra pas tjetrës, me një pjesëmarje dhe fluks të paparë të nxënësve që urdhëroheshin  sipas skemës nga Drejtoria Arsimore. 
Kjo këmbëngulje, kishte  për qëllim për të  realizuar në maksimum shitjen e të gjitha biletave, të cilat nuk ishin të inventarizuara me anën e një proçes – verbali nga ana e një komision që duhej të ishte ngritur enkas, për të evidentuar më pas  shitjet dhe blerjet, e rrjedhimisht edhe të ardhurat. 
Skenari ishte i  mirëorganizuar, me një skemë perfekte nga organizatorët.  Duhej të zbatohej vetëm një urdhër. Ky urdhër ishte i prerë; të shiten të gjitha biletat e prodhuara me qëllimin e vetëm  për të marrë pjesë në  këtë shfaqje me slloganin: “Bëhu engjëlli im”, në ndihmë të fëmijëve jetimë.  Ndaj edhe nxënësit naiv e të pavetëdijshëm për çka po ndodhte “prapa kuintave”, merrnin pjesë në shfaqje të detyruar nga mësuesit e shkollave sipas klasave. (Për hir të së vërtetës, shfaqja nuk mund  te   konsiderohej aspak  me vlera, sepse 6 fëmijët  të cilët sfiliteshin nëpër skenë  me orë të tëra për të kënaqur babëzinë dhe grykësinë e organizatorëve përfitues, nuk ishin artistë…)
Sipas investigimit që kemi bërë, rezulton se në sallën 1.000 vendëshe të  TOB-it, shfaqja është  organizuar për 12 ditë  më radhë, deri në mbërritjen finale të 1 Qershorit,  me pjesëmarrjen e nxënësve të shkollave të kryeqytetit.   
Kjo do të thotë që 1.000 vënde x 200 lekë që kushtonte bileta  janë të barabarta me  200.000 (Dyqintmijë) lekë.  Shfaqjet  jepeshin 2 herë në ditë, ku vlera  shkonte 400.000 (katërqintmijë) lekë  në ditë.  Kjo shifër, e shumëzuar  për 12 ditë me radhë,  kap vlerën 4.800.000 (Katërmilion e tetëqintmijë) lekë. Po ti shtosh edhe shumën prej 1.000.000 (Njëmilion) lekë, të siguruara nga shfaqjet e dhëna në sallën e Tetarit Kombëtar, vlera totale arrin 5.800.000 (Pesëmilion e tetëqintmijë) lekë të rinj. Këto para nuk figurojnë të arkëtuara asgjëkundi për llogari dhe destinacionin për të cilat ato u mblodhën, pra për jetimët. Në këtë vlerë, nuk janë llogaritur  burimet alternative të siguruara nga sponsorët që e mbështetën këtë aktivitet humanitar të 20 Majit.
Në mirëbesimin se kishin të bënin me një institucion shtetëror, ku  në krye të kësaj veprimtarie humanitare ishin edhe dy  zonjat e nderuara, sponsorët  kanë dhënë kontributin e tyre human pa asnjë mëdyshje. Me besimin se kontributi i tyre nuk do të keqpërdorej, por do të shkonte për llogari të këtyre fëmijëve në nevojë.
Duhet theksuar  se, një fluks dhe pjesëmarrje e tillë me përmasa të mëdha nxënësish në një shfaqje që realisht nuk përcillte tek spektatori aspak vlera artistike, konsiderohet  nga ana e specialistëve si një mekanizëm abuziv, i bukurndërtuar dhe i mirëorganizuar nga ata që i kanë përfituar këto vlera financiare, që për fat të keq, konsiston në një marrëveshje të fshehtë pazaresh që kanë për ideator dhe autor punonjësen  e Shërbimit Social Shtetëror. Në këtë skemë, janë  përfshirë edhe drejtuesit apo koordinatorët për veprimtaritë kulturore – artistike në Drejtorinë Arsimore të rrethit Tiranë, me premtimin joshës për përfitime vlerash monetare të siguruara nga shitja totale e këtyre biletave. 
I gjithë ky skenar, në rallë të parë konsiderohet nga ana jonë, si një vepër e dënueshme dhe antihumane. Nga ana tjetër, e gjykojmë si fyese dhe  diskriminuese për fëmijët jetimë. 
Një “lojë” e tillë në kurriz të jetimëve, nuk ka asgjë të përbashkët me praktikat dhe  inisiativat humane të botës së qytetëruar.  
Nuk mund te quhet akt – solidariteti në ndihmë të fëmijëve jetimë, fakti kur përdoren skema të tilla abuzimimi, kur keqpërdoret  autoriteti dhe posti zyrtar e  shtetëror,  kur detyrohen  masa të mëdha nxënësish nga një titullar i pandërgjegjshëm dhe i pamoralshëm, i cili shfrytëzon karrigen që i është besuar për të mledhur fonde në emër të fëmijëve  jetimë.  Kjo e bënë edhe më të rëndë faktin, kur këto para nuk përdoren për qëllimin  që ato janë mbledhur, por vetëm dhe thjesht për faktin për të mbushur xhepat e disa individëve të sëmurë nga  kleptomania, të cilët  ngrejnë “perandorinë” e mirëqënies së tyre mbi fatin e keq dhe dhimbjet e jetimëve. Ky është një turp i  madh, por edhe një krim…
Me autoritetin që më jep detyra ime në mbrojtje të jetimëve dhe vlerave humane,  por edhe me të drejtën eskluzive si ideator dhe iniciues i një Dite  Kombëtare për Jetimët siç është dhe data “20 Maj” (e cila fatkeqësisht u përdhos nga makutëria e njerëzve që nuk e njohin mirësi dhe s’kanë limit në paudhësinë e tyre),  kërkoj nga ana juaj ta shikoni  seriozisht rastin në fjalë. 
Nga ana tjetër,  ju ftoj të merrni masat  e  nevojshme, institucionale dhe ligjore për të vënë para përgjegjësisë autorët  dhe bashkëpunëtorët që  e kanë mbështetur dhe kanë qënë aktorë të  këtij skandali të turpshëm.  Ne,  nuk do të rreshtim asnjëherë,  por do të përshkallëzojmë të gjitha veprimet e duhura me mjete ligjore për të vënë në vend nderin dhe dinjitetin e nëpërkëmbur të fëmijëve jetimë. Kurrësesi nuk do të lejojmë që individë të tillë që nuk kanë asnjë lidhje me jetimët, të prezantohen në publik nëpër spektakle të tipit  “Show” me maskën:  “Zana e Fatit”. 
Këta individë, për fat të keq i kemi në mes nesh. Për fat të keq sërish, ata mbërrijnë  deri aty sa të   pushtojnë edhe ekranin e televizionit Publik Shqiptar  duke sajuar një “Show” të turpshëm për ditë të tëra dhe duke i’u servirur teleshikuesve naivë e sypërlotur  “mollën e helmatisur”  ashtu si Shtriga e përallave i’a jep Borëbardhës  së  pafajshme. 
Po, po. Ata arrijnë të mashtrojnë edhe njerëz të nderuar, si zonjën Topalli dhe zonjën Berisha,  të cilat,  falë ndjeshmërisë që kanë si nëna dhe persona publik, nuk mund ti thonë  “Jo” angazhimit të tyre në këto veprimtari. 
Por, kujdes! Është në nderin dhe dinjitetin e tyre të kërkojnë e të mos lejojnë që skenare dhe orgji të tilla të përsëriten sërish pas emrit të tyre. Kjo është shumë e rëndësishme.
Episodi i mësipërm, është një histori groteske, e dhimbshme dhe   shumë  turpëshme.  
Unë, personalisht,  do ta konsideroja rastin në fjalë pa asnjë mëdyshje   një  “Turp social”  brenda një institucioni që  merret me politikë sociale. 
Me këtë gjest, punonjësja e Shërbimit Social Shtetëror, Eva Lena, e ka rënduar edhe më shumë fatin tragjik të këtyre fëmijëve fatkeq.
Ka ardhur koha, që mostra të tilla që vegjetojnë lehtë në mjedisin tonë duke vënë në funksion instiktet e tyre keqbërëse si në përrallat e “mama dhisë me kecat”,  të mos kenë më vend nëpër institucione të tilla kaq delikate, ku kërkohet shumë humanizëm, përkushtim e ndershmëri, profesionalizëm dhe dinjitet njerëzor. 
Institucioni i Shërbimit Social Shtetëror, nuk ka nevojë për “marketing”  të tipit Eva Lena të “importuar” dyshimtazi kushedi se nga. Kërkohen performanca dinjitoze dhe efektive në reforma e politikbërjen sociale në favor të shtresave në nevojë, por edhe njerëz kurajoz e profesionist, me integritet  të pastër moral dhe njerëzor. 
Ndaj, duke e bërë publike skandalin e ndodhur me jetimët në ditën e 20 Majit,  gjykojmë se jemi përballë një rasti flagrant  që ka sjell për pasojë konsumimin e disa figurave të veprës  penale  për të cilën dikush duhet të përgjigjet.
_

Shenim: Shkrimi është botuar në gazetat: “SHQIP”, “STANDARD” dhe “BALLKAN” ._

----------


## Brari

Avokatët marrin në shtëpi gratë e dhunuara nga burrat

S‘kanë strehë. "Duke i ndihmuar, rrezikojmë martesat tona


Gra që arratisen nga shtëpia, shpesh dhe me fëmijët përdore, pashpresë dhe s‘kanë ku të venë, pasi në Durrës mungon një strehëz e përkohshme. Gjetja e saj për gratë e dhunuara dhe viktimat e trafikut të brendshëm është e rastësishme dhe në dorë të humanizmit të atyre që ndeshin teksa vërtiten në kërkim të ndihmës. Strukturat lokale në Durrës dhe shoqëria civile ndjehen të pafuqishme në raste ekstreme, të cilat gjithnjë e më shumë po bëhen evidente dhe të shpeshta dhe i janë drejtuar bashkisë së qytetit me kërkesën e krijimit të një strehëze, aq shumë të nevojshme për viktimat e dhunës familjare. "Duhet gjetur një zgjidhje për këtë, pasi po rrezikojmë dhe martesat tona duke dashur t‘u japim mbështetje grave të terrorizuara nga dhuna e bashkëshortëve", thotë një avokat nga Durrësi, ndërsa tregon rastin e një gruaje që u ndihmua nga një çift durrsakësh, emigrantë në Itali, për t‘iu larguar vendimit të flijimit në det dhe më pas u strehua për një natë në shtëpinë e tyre për t‘u kthyer rishtas atje ku dhunohet. Punonjëse policie, avokatë dhe drejtuese shoqatash tregojnë raste kur u është dashur t‘i strehojnë në banesat e tyre gratë që ikin nga shtëpia në kushtet e një dhune ekstreme dhe nuk kanë ku të fusin kokën. Në këtë sorollatje mund të bien pre dhe e rreziqeve të tjera. Shefja e seksionit të Mbrojtjes së të Miturve dhe Dhunës në Familje në Drejtorinë e Policisë së Durrësit, Mimoza Kuca, gjithashtu mbart shqetësimin për mungesën e një strehëze për gratë në qytetin bregdetar: "Nuk mund të vazhdojë kështu. Unë e kam bërë njëherë, po nuk mund ta bëj rishtas, pasi ka rreziqet e veta një ndërmarrje e tillë, ndërsa gratë në nevojë për strehim të përkohshëm janë në rritje". Problemi u ngrit gjatë një takimi të bërë me aktorë të shoqërisë civile, strukturave shtetërore dhe pushtetit vendor. Në shumë raste, vajza të trafikuara dhe gra të dhunuara i kanë kaluar ditë-netët e tyre të trishta, duke fjetur në tryeza pune të shoqatave, ndërsa prisnin që të bëheshin realitet përpjekjet për t‘i sistemuar diku. E ndërsa për të trafikuarat ka më shumë mundësi zgjidhjeje, duke i dërguar drejt Vlorës e Tiranës, për gratë e dhunuara nga bashkëshortët problemi është i mprehtë. Gjatë 11 muajve të këtij viti, seksioni i Mbrojtjes së të Miturve dhe Dhunës Familjare në policinë e Durrësit ka evidentuar dhe ndjekur 91 raste të dhunës në familje, 86 prej të cilave në Rrethin e Durrësit dhe vetëm 5 raste në Krujë. "Në bashkëpunim me shoqatën e grave të Durrësit, kemi bërë të mundur të dërgojmë në strehëzën e Tiranës dy gra të dhunuara, pasi në Durrës mungojnë ambientet dhe kushtet për trajtimin e tyre", thotë shefja e seksionit, Kuca. Policia, gjykata, avokatët e viktimave të dhunës dhe shoqata e grave me probleme sociale në Durrës deklarojnë vështirësitë që hasen në mbrojtje të grave të dhunuara si pasojë e mungesës së një vendi për akomodimin e tyre. E vetmja qendër sociale për gratë e vajzat që funksionon në Durrës ofron këshillim dhe jo një strehë të parë për gratë e dhunuara që për t‘i shpëtuar dhunës ekstreme, gjaknxehtësisë së bashkëshortëve, marrin arratinë e përkohshme duke kërkuar një zgjidhje për situatën e tyre. Në të gjitha rastet dhunuesit ndiqen penalisht në gjendje të lirë, gjë që rëndon më tej pozicionin e gruas denoncuese apo dhe prindërve denoncues ndaj bijve të dhunshëm, duke provokuar më shumë dhunë ndaj tyre.



shqip


-



nje vargmal  me grataciela hotele bordele.. nga currilat ne golem.. por dy dhomza me nga dy krevate.. per te mjerat gra te terrorizuara nga talibanet shqiptar te 2008-tes.. nuku i gjen dot shteti inë..

----------


## Albo

*
AVOKATI MË I MIRË PËR JETIMËT, DUHET TË BËHENI  JU  ZOTI  BERISHA !*
_
Nga ILIR ÇUMANI*
* Drejtor i Përgjithshëm i Institutit Kombëtar të Integrimit të Jetimëve Shqiptarë_
Zoti Kryeministër !


Është tepër shpresëdhënës dhe na mbush me optimizëm fakti që kohët e fundit Ju keni deklaruar se një nga prioritetet e qeverisjes tuaj, është edhe angazhimi serioz dhe politik që keni ndërrmarë për të riatdhesuar me procedura ligjore fëmijët e trafikuar në vendet fqinjë në këto 15 vjetët  e tranzicionit të dhimbshëm shqiptar. 
Vëmendja, angazhimi  dhe interesimi  Juaj i drejtëpërdrejtë ndaj grupimeve sociale në nevojë ku hyjnë fëmijët jetimë, të braktisurit,  të moshuarit e vetmuar, të sëmurët, invalidët, etj,  është një shprehje e qartë e përkushtimit dhe përgjegjshmërisë tuaj si Prind dhe Njeri. Ndërsa si mjek dhe burrë shteti, sërish evidentohet  qartazi përgjegjshmëria juaj politike dhe vlerat e larta njerëzore, të mishëruara më së miri mbi parimet humane dhe principet e shtetit të së drejtës.
Nga ana tjetër, për ironi të fatit,   me keqardhje konstatojmë se në përpjekjen tonë të  përbashkët, Tuajën, por edhe të qytetarëve apo organizatave joqeveritare për t’ju ardhur në ndihmë njerëzve në nevojë,  veçanërisht fëmijëve pa kujdes prindëror, ndeshim ende fenomene absurde, që në mënyrë koshiente dhe abuzive u kundërvihen normave të shoqërisë dhe politikave shtetërore, siç është edhe rasti  i abuzimit me detyrën, nga një drejtuese në Shtëpinë e Fëmijës  “Zyber Hallulli“, e cila tashmë është vënë përballë fakteve të zbuluara dhe akuzave konkrete. 
Ashtu siç është vënë në dijeni edhe  opinioni i gjerë publik,  por edhe dhe ai mediatik, kjo drejtuese  akuzohet për konsumimin e  një numri veprash  të rënda të shpërdorimit të detyrës, siç janë abuzimi me mjetet financiare, përvetësimin e fondeve dhe donacioneve të dhuruara për jetimët, diskriminimin dhe keqtrajtimin e këtyre fëmijëve në këtë shtëpi fëmije, largimin e tyre në mënyrë të detyruar nga institucioni, dhunën verbale dhe psikologjike që ajo ka ushtruar dhe ushtron mbi fëmijët dhe personelin, por edhe për “bunkerizimin“ që i ka bërë këtij institucioni në marëdhënie me median dhe publikun. 
Në fillim të muajit tetor të vitit  të kaluar, ekspertet e fushës civile dhe penale pranë  këtij instituti  kanë bërë publike faktet korruptive të ndodhura në shtëpinë e Fëmijës “Zyber Hallulli“ në Tiranë, të ndodhura në  këto 2 vjetët e fundit.
Përballë këtyre akuzave, në fokus ka qënë drejtuesja e këtij institucioni, e cila në mënyrë të papërfillshme ka patur kurajon t’ju bëjë karshillëk  institucioneve të shtetit, për shkak të lidhjeve korruptive të një zinxhirri administrativ të  nënëdheshëm dhe  vertikal, nga lart-poshtë. 
Për këtë arsye, ajo  ende vazhdon të jetë në detyrë. Edhe pse kanë kaluar 4 muaj nga akuzat e ngritura kundër saj, Ministria e Punës dhe e Çështjeve Sociale dhe Shanseve të Barabarta, ende nuk ka mbajtur një qëndrim zyrtar, (qoftë edhe formalisht). 
Që në fillim kur i ngritën dhe u bënë publike këto akuza, ky instiucion duhet të kishte ngrirë pozicionin e kësaj drejtueseje, për të provuar  të gjitha  këto akuza të vërtetuara tashmë edhe nga grupi i ekspertëve – juristë të fushës civile dhe penale. 
Të ashtuquajturat  grupet e “kontrollit“ apo të  “auditimit“ në drejtorinë e përgjithshme të Shërbimit Social Shteteror, në heshtje të plotë e të pakuptimtë, prej javësh dhe muaj të tërë,  i dhanë shanse drejtueses së këtij institucioni për të rikuperuar  mëkatet e bëra publike, të cilat u pasqyruan në mënyrë voluminoze në 3 numra gazete nga një e përditshme,  me qëllim që    “mali“ me akuza të  ngritura kundër saj të  shkërmoqej...  
Por  megjithatë, e zeza është e vulosur mbi të bardhë. Mjaftojnë shumë e shumë prova të tjera që tashmë ne i disponojmë,  të cilat nuk mund të tjetërsohen. 
Arroganca dhe prepotenca e kësaj titullareje me fëmijët dhe personelin, i ka dhënë shanse dhe  hapësira pa kufi  ta përdorë institucionin e Shtëpisë së Fëmijës si çifligun e saj, duke e konsideruar këtë tempull të shejntë të bamirësisë dhe humanizmit, vetëm e vetëm si një mjet fitimi ku ajo mund të ngrejë  “mbretërinë“ e saj të luksit dhe të mirëqënies personale mbi fëmijët fatkeq, e për  t’i viktimizuar në mënyrën më absurde.
Ky institucion, për shkak edhe të avantazheve që ka në raport me institucionet e tjera simotra në mbarë vendin  në drejtim të thithjes se donacioneve dhe të ardhurave që bamirës të shumtë i adresojnë, ka qënë dhe është institucioni më i lakmueshëm nga drejtoria e përgjithshme e Shërbimit Social Shtetëror. 
Në mënyrë konstante,  gjithmonë janë  piketuar e përzgjedhur në këto 15 vjet  personat  e korruptuar, të cilët u kanë shërbyer me zell e besnikëri në aferat korruptive  titullarëve të lartë të këtij Shërbimi. Rrjedhimisht, edhe drejtuesit e këtij institucioni janë venë të komanduar. Ata kanë qënë instrumenta të “dobishëm“ për shefat  e tyre nga lart. 
Ne rastin konkret, edhe kjo drejtuese e cila  është vënë përballë akuzave me fakte, nuk i është nënështruar konkurimit të ndershëm  për atë vend pune. Ajo  është emëruar e komanduar, pasi nuk  mund të përmbushi as minimalisht kriteret për atë detyrë.  Edhe në këtë rast, është shkelur ligji për nënëpunësin Civil, që ka të bëjë me  konkurimin e hapur dhe te ndershëm për drejtuesin e këtij institucioni. Por e keqja nuk ndal këtu.
Drejtuesja në fjalë, ka shpërdoruar dhe abuzuar me detyrën,  ka përfituar para dhe donacione, ndihma me vlera të konsiderueshme. Ajo ka larguar për në SH.B.A  në mënyrë antiligjore një vajzë minorene që flet  hapur për mundësinë e  mitmarrjes, si dhe ka viktimizuar prindër fëmijësh në nevojë  duke përfituar  para në mënyra të tërthorta,  fakte  të cilat ne i disponojmë  dhe i kemi në dosje.
Ndërkohë, nuk  mund të  kuptojmë faktin që tre kontrollet e  auditimit të realizuara  në   3  muajt e fundit nga dita që ne kemi bërë  publike akuzat, nuk kanë mundur të realizojnë  një kontakt të vetëm të drejtëpërdrejtë në kuadër të transparencës me personelin e këtij institucioni, por edhe me fëmijët, të cilët sjellin dëshmi të gjalla  dhe rrënqethëse mbi abuzimet e kryera nga kjo drejtuese ?!
Atëhere, kemi të drejtë të pyesim: ç’farë  karte u kujton dhe u tregon  kjo drejtuese  eprorëve të  saj  në  Ministri, apo edhe atyre pranë  Drejtorisë së Shërbimit Social Shtetëror në formë kërcënimi...!?  
Nga ana tjetër, ç’farë borxhi i kanë këta të fundit  drejtoreshës së “paepur“ që e ruajnë si  “lulja mos me u prek....!?“ 
E gjithë kjo  odise,  duket se i ngjan lojës së kungulleshkës: “Po më dogjët, ju dogja...?!“  
Me sa duket,  heshtja dhe mosreagimi  nga ana e këtyre  institucioneve, flet hapur për një konflikt të pastër interesash dhe bashkëpunim – zinxhir në këto afera  korruptive.
Ndokush nga aparatçikët “xhentëllmenë“  mund t’a justifikojë këtë heshtje të gjatë deri në memecëri duke thënë: “...mirëpo këtu cënohet edhe  shteti...“
A thua  vërtetë se titullarëve të këtyre institucioneve u “vjen keq“ edhe atëherë kur preket imazhi i shtetit nga punonjës të korruptuar që e përfaqësojnë atë, veçanërisht kur ata vihen përballë akuzave publike për shpërdorim detyre apo  edhe korrupsion...!? Është mëndjelehtësi apo naivitet?!   Nuk e di ç’farë mund të jetë....
Por me sa dimë, në çdo vend të botës,  ka një praktikë të njohur brenda kornizave ligjore dhe hapësirave të demokracisë, në rast se  një person,  cilidoqoftë ky,  President apo  Kryeministër, deputet apo kryebashkiak, drejtor  apo edhe një nënëpunës i thjeshtë,  për sa kohë nuk respekton ligjet e shtetit të cilin ai përfaqëson dhe  i shkel ato në mënyrë flagrante e  të qëllimshme, duhet të përgjigjet para ligjit.  
Duke abuzuar dhe shpërdoruar detyrën në emër të shtetit, ai në këtë rast e humbet të drejtën për t’u përfaqësuar,  për të folur dhe për t’u mbrojtur po në emër të shtetit. 
Sepse shteti nuk ka nevojë për “avokatinë“  e shkelësve të ligjit. Në këtë rast, cilido që shkel ligjin duhet të përballet me të  dhe të përgjigjet në mënyrë individuale, por asnjëherë dhe në asnjë rast  në emër të shtetit, sepse shteti dhe institucionet e tij janë të shejnta, të paprekshme.  
Vetë shteti, është një nocion juridik i së drejtës, ku para tij qëndron çdo  qytetar i barabartë përballë ligjit...  Ndaj, askush nuk ka të drejtë t’a cënojë shtetin  dhe ligjet që  ai ka. 
Në këtë rast, shteti duhet ti  tregoj vendin abuzuesve të tij, sepse duke vepruar me forcën e ligjit, imazhi i shtetit asnjëherë nuk përbaltet, por   pastrohet; autoriteti i tij forcohet dhe  rritet, ai lartësohet edhe më shumë. 

Z. Kryeministër! 

Edhe pse personalisht unë mbart me vete nota të larta skeptike për shkak të “shurdhërisë“ dhe “memecërisë“ absurde të institucioneve përgjegjëse përballë rasteve dhe abuzimeve në Shtëpinë e Fëmijës “Zyber Hallulli“, marrë kurajon T’ju bëj me dije, se institucionet e Foshnjave, të Shtëpive të Fëmijëve dhe institucionet e tjera sociale, sot vuajnë një  gangrenë  të rëndë për shkak të një korrupsioni galopant. Në këtë korrupsion, me nyje dhe  degëzime të nënëdheshme  është  përfshirë një rrjet i gjërë individësh, siç është edhe rasti  i drejtueses  aktuale në  shtëpisë së Fëmijës “Zyber Hallulli“.  
Si   përfaqësues i Shoqërisë Civile,  si  drejtues i Institutit Kombëtar të Integrimit të Jetimëve Shqiptarë dhe  një ish – fëmijë i rritur jetim që kam provuar në  kurriz abuzimet e më të rriturve  qysh  në fëmijërinë time, kam  të drejtën morale dhe ligjore t’ju drejtohem Juve  si kryeministër i këtij vendi, me kërkesën e vetme dhe modeste për të vënë pak drejtësi mbi ata fëmijë, të cilët fati i ka mënjanuar veçmas të vuajnë pozicionin e pafavorshëm social. 
Mendoj se avokati më i mirë për jetimët, duhet të  bëheni ju zoti kryeministër! 
Ka ardhur koha,  që këta engjëj të pafajshëm të mos lihen më për asnjë çast në duar të disa djajëve që luajnë rolin e Mama Dhisë me kecat, ashtu si në përrallat e fëmijëve. 
Emërimi në krye të institucioneve sociale me fëmijët në nevojë të personave të tillë siç është edhe rasti i drejtueses aktuale në shtëpinë e fëmijës “Zyber Hallulli“, është si ti varësh ujkut në qafë mëlçitë e qingjit. Kjo është e pafalshme!
Janë ende të freskëta për cilindo,  skenat e dhunshme dhe tepër tronditëse të transmetuara 2 muaj më parë nga rrjetet televizive botërore të CNN-it, ku shfaqej dukshëm  dhuna e egër fizike e ushtruar mbi fëmijët  në një institucion të jetimores në Malàtya të Turqisë lindore.  20 nga 40 fëmijë jetimë të këtij institucioni, u konstatuan nga ekspertiza mjeko – ligjore se ata ishin  të trauamtizuar dhe me shënja të rënda dhune në trup, të cilët më pas u sistemuan në një mjedis të veçantë për t’ju nënështruar një terapie intensive për rehabilitimin  psikosocial. 
Vetë Ministri aktual i Shëndetësisë turke,  z. Rexhep Agdad, pati kurajon dhe e pranoi një fakt të tillë, duke urdhëruar shkarkimin e menjëhershëm të 5 grave  punonjëse të cilat u kapën në flagrancë dhe u arrestuan nga policia lokale e këtij qyteti për t’u përballuar me drejtësinë. 
Skandalet, dëshmitë dhe provat që flasin për abuzimet në jetimoren e  “Zyber Hallullit“,  por edhe në disa shtëpi e fëmije dhe të foshnjave në mbarë  vendin, na bëjnë të mendojmë se nuk jemi shumë larg realitetit dhe faktit të cilit i’u referuam.
Është e papranueshme që  një shoqëri si kjo e jona, e cila  aspiron të integrohet në familjen e madhe evropiane,  të mbaj të fshehur brenda vetes një dhunë të tillë. 
Kur dhuna dhe abuzimi u adresohet krijesave  më të pafajshme dhe më të pambrojtura, atëhere përgjegjësia e shtetit dhe e shoqërisë duhet të jetë edhe më e madhe. 
Ndaj z. Kryeministër, ju drejtohem me këtë letër të hapur me premtimin se jam i gatshëm t’ju vë në dispozicion fakte konkrete, prova  shkresore, dokumentare dhe filmike,  që flasin për një korrupsionin të thellë në këto institucione, një plagë e madhe kjo që i ka shkaktuar shtetit tonë    dëme  të konsiderueshme  në politikat sociale, por edhe një imazh të cënuar përballë institucioneve dhe partnerëve tanë ndërkombëtarë.
I bindur në  sensin Tuaj  pozitiv, shpresoj për një vëmendje më të madhe rreth kësaj çështje  kaq të ndjeshme. 
Jam i gatshëm që në një moment kur Ju do ta gjykoni të arsyeshme, të realizojmë edhe një takim për të diskutuar rreth këtij problemi madhor për shtetin,  por edhe për shoqërinë  shqiptare në përgjithësi.

_Shkrimi është botuar në gazetat “Koha Jonë“, “Ballkan“, “55“ dhe “ABC“_

----------


## Albo

*
“HUMANIZËM”  I   STISUR  PREJ  CINIZMIT…*
_
Nga ILIR ÇUMANI
Drejtor i Përgjithshëm i Institutit Kombëtar të Integrimit të Jetimëve Shqiptarë_

*Mungesa e mjekut,  rrezikon jetimët* 

Foshnja jetime me emrin Briseida Serjani, nuk arriti dot t’i mbijetonte gjëndjes së rëndë shëndetësore për shkak të një temperature të lartë. Ajo ka dhënë shpirt në  spitalin rajonal të Vlorës 15 minuta pasi kishte mbërritur në urgjencë. Mjekët nuk patën mundësi të bënin asgjë për t’a rikthyer në jetë, sepse kjo foshnjë i’u dorëzua atyre për ndihmë mjekësore nga personeli i jetimores në gradën më të rëndë shëndetësore. 
Ky ishte versioni që u përçua si lajm në një  artikull gazete kohët e fundit nga një e përditshme,  e cila shoqërohej me një titull rrënqethës: “Mungon mjeku, vdes foshnja në jetimore...“ 
Shtatë muaj më parë, vdes një tjetër foshnje në këtë institucion. Drejtuesit e shtëpisë së foshnjës dhe ato të Shërbimit Social Shtetëror në Tiranë nga i cili varet ky institucion, e argumentuan këtë rast si një precedent i pashmangshëm, për shkak të lindjes së fëmijës  me keqdeformim nëpër  gjymtyrë, të cilës i ishin atrofizuar. 
Sërish, pak  javë më parë, një tjetër foshnje 10 muajshe  në këtë shtëpi fëmije shtrohet me urgjencë  në gjendje shumë të rëndë, me rrezik për jetën.  Në tetorin e vitit të kaluar, 15 fëmijë në këtë shtëpi foshnje helmohen keqas nga ushqimi. Ata shtrohen të gjithë në spital në gjendje të rëndë.  Ka patur të tjera  raste në Sarandë, Elbasan, Shkodër,  apo edhe në  Tiranë, ku  3 vjet më parë djali jetim i shtëpisë së fëmijës “Zyber Hallulli“, 12 vjeçari  David Hëna  u mbyt në Liqenin Artificial të Tiranës dhe askush nuk mbajti përgjegjësi. 
Një vit më parë, “Genti i Pallatit të Sportit”, (kështu  njihej në të gjithë Shkodrën jetimi adoleshent Gentian Klosi), u kthye në simbol të dhimbjes për të gjithë bashkëqytetarët e tij  shkodran. Gentiani u  gjet një mëngjes të ftohtë dimri i braktisur në vetminë e tij, në një dhomë,  duke u përpëlitur nga krizat.  Ai  vdes nga një apendicit akut, pa i’u dhënë asnjë ndihmë shëndetësore.
Fëmijë jetimë të pafajshëm që enden mes jetës dhe vdekjes. Ata shpesh rrezikojnë  dhe kanë humbur jetën nga pakujdesia, indiferenca dhe mungesa e theksuar e përgjegjësisë në detyrën që ushtron personeli, i cili punon e merret çdo ditë me ta….  
Por me sa duket  raste të tilla janë bërë të zakonshme.  Ato kanë ndodhur  dhe do të ndodhin edhe në të ardhmen, sepse në këto institucione nuk ka as  mjekë dhe as ndihmësmjekë. Harrohet. Injorohet  fakti  se këta fëmijë janë ndryshe nga bashkëmoshatarët e tjerë, për shkak të emocioneve negative dhe traumave që  përballin  në jetën e tyre të përditshme. Sepse ata kanë nevojë për mjekun, psikologun, sociologun, edukatorin, metodistin, instruktorin, sanitaren, kuzhinieren, etj. Ndaj edhe këto institucione duhet të konsiderohen dhe trajtohen  si  qëndra  speciale… 

*
Dikur ka qënë më mirë*

Historikisht, që në periudhën e Mbretit Zog, para dhe pas - çlirimit të vendit, Streha  Vorfnore që më pas u kthyen në disa të tilla  si shtëpi fëmije apo shtëpi foshnje, gjatë regjimit komunist  kanë patur një kapacitet prej 300 fëmijë. Ato kanë funksionuar në mënyrën më të organizuar. 
Kanë patur një traditë të shkëlqyer për nga mënyra se si ishin organizuar e funksiononin,  sepse ofroheshin shërbime sociale dhe psikoedukative të standarteve cilësore. Çdo çast manifestohej një dashuri  dhe përkushtim i madh e vetëmohues nga një armatë e madhe punonjësish të kualifikuar. Këto shtëpi u kthyen në vatra të ngrohta familjare dhe edukimi. Andej ku kanë dalë breza të tërë fëmijësh, të cilët janë integruar në rrjedhat normale të shoqërisë shqiptare. Kjo ndodhte sepse  edhe  punonjësi më i thjeshtë dinte të ndërtonte raporte të mira  prind – fëmijë. Të gjithë shqetësoheshin dhe merreshin edhe me shëndetin e tyre, mbase  duke u qëndruar edhe natën te koka, nëse dikush  kishte një kollë apo temperaturë. Secili prej tyre e ndjente përgjegjësinë e detyrës,  por më së shumti atë  prindërore. Këto shtëpi fëmije arritën dhe  u kthyen në modele shembullore edhe për shumë familje shqiptare,  falë punës së përkushtuar e pasionante të të gjithë personelit edukativ e pedagogjik që punonte aty. 
Do të  mbeten shumë të dashur dhe  mbresëlënës  në  memorien e  mijëra jetimëve anë e mbanë vendit, figura të tilla të shquara edukatorësh dhe arsimtarësh, si Persa Grabova, Kristina Kumi, Evanthi Ciko, Aneta Shuteriqi, Ramazan Fuga, Elsa Mitrushi, Vangjel Pulla, Kostando Gadina, Haxhire Xhama, Mumtaz Hafizi, Silva Mazi, Nezaqet Hicka, Lumturi Xhani, Ollga Gusho, Figali Beja, Xhevdet  Hyka, Nafije Dino, Sherife Sula, Variana Bogdani, e shumë të tjerë. Këta njerëz me zemër të madhe,  ju ofruan me bujari këtyre fëmijëve dashurinë e munguar të  nënës,   dhimbshurinë dhe ngrohtësinë prindërore.
*
Të bësh “Show”  me Jetimët, njësoj sikur bën mëkat…*

Pas viteve ’90-të, si  kudo në të gjithë Shqipërinë,  u shkatërruan edhe këto qëndra që rritën dhe nxorrën në jetë breza të tërë jetimësh, midis tyre edhe figura shumë të njohura dhe me vlerë për  shoqërinë shqiptare, si Serafin Fanko, Kadri Roshi, Anton Qesari, Ema Qazimi, Eno Koço, Bejkush Birçe, Mark Topallaj, Kiço Fotiadhi, Sami Meçollari, Lekë Sokoli, Ferhat Cakaj, Astrit Kalenja, Petraq Qafëzezi, Fadil Zeqiri, Neki Lezha, Thoma Murzaku, Ramiz Aranitasi, Skënder Ibrahimi, Zoica Haxho, Petrit Muzaku, Siri Sulejmani, Shyqyri Sako, etj.   
Prej afro 15 vjetësh të tranzicionit të vështirë, këto shtëpi fëmije  e humbën tërësisht  funksionin që kishin patur qysh nga koha kur ishin ngritur. U shkatërrua infrastruktura dhe u ul në nivelin zero shërbimi psiko-social e pedagogjik. 
Ato  u  konsideruan tashmë si qëndra të mëshirës dhe të sadakasë, ku si për ironi të fatit,  nuk kanë munguar dhe nuk mungojnë edhe  “improvizimet“  e  sforcuara  komiko - teatrore të tipit  “Shoë“, me pasoja direkte ndaj fëmijëve të jetimoreve dhe me xhonglime përgjegjësish mbi hallkat më të ulëta të zinxhirit institucional.  
Mjerisht këto “Show”,   kanë shërbyer si koperturë  (fasadë)  për të mbuluar  realitetin  e dhimbshëm, ku  prej vitesh drejtuesit më të lartë të Shërbimit Social Shtetëror  kanë shkarkuar përgjegjësitë mbi vartësit, të cilët  i kanë  larguar nga puna në raste  skandalesh  për të shmangur përgjegjësinë nga vetja dhe duke dalë gjithnjë të palagur…  E megjithatë, ata që riskojnë dhe humbin jetën janë jetimët.

*
Udhëkryq, braktisje dhe harresë…*

Fëmijët  që jetojnë në  jetimore që në moshën 14 vjeç, sapo dalin nga dyert e këtyre institucioneve mbeten në udhëkryq,  pa shkollë, pa strehë, pa profesion, pa familje, pa mbështetje sociale, pa status, pa integrim, duke u bërë kontigjenti më vulnerabël  i krimit dhe një pjesë e lakmueshme për organizatat kriminale.  
Asnjë qeveri nuk e mori serozisht politikën sociale të kësaj shtrese, duke minimizuar edhe numrin e fëmijëve që rriteshin në këto institucione, thjesht dhe për të vetmen arsye për të mos i  patur barrë mbi kurriz. 
Por nuk mjafton vetëm kaq.  Shkohet deri atje, që  në emër të  modernizimit të jetës së këtyre institucioneve dhe parimeve humane që pasqyrohen qartësisht nga preambula e dt. 20.nëntor.1989 mbi Konventën e  OKB-së për të Drejtat e Fëmijëve, dikush  të  hedh idenë e mbylljes së Shtëpive të Fëmijës, ndërkohë që ato ekzistueset me pak investim, mund të përshtaten në modele rezidenciale të tipit “Fshati SOS“,  pasi ka nevoja të ngutshme  për strehimin dhe trajtimin e një numri shumë më të madh  të fëmijëve  jetimë.

*Shërbimi  social rajonal,  inekzistent.*

Një pjesë e mirë e familjeve shqiptare  sot po përballen me ekstremin e varfërisë, me tragjeditë e humbjes së prindërve, me shkatërrimin e familjeve të tyre, duke lënë fëmijë jetimë në çdo qytet e  fshat të Shqipërisë. Zyrat Rajonale të Shërbimit Social Shtetëror, vetëm emrin kanë të tillë, pasi ato nuk funksionojnë dhe janë inegzistente në më të shumtën e rasteve. Kemi të bëjmë me një  funksionim gati  të paralizuar të këtij shërbimi në zonat e thella të vendit, ku rastet e familjeve në  nevojë  shtohen  nga dita në ditë.  
Vetëm në befotrofin  e  Vlorës  jetojnë plot 27 fëmijë jetimë të moshës 0 – 3 vjeç, me një personel prej afro 20 vetë, që do të thotë se çdo fëmijë ka në dispozicion një të rritur për tu kujdesur. *

Abuzimet me jetimët,  mëkate  që  nuk lahen*

Shpenzimet që shteti bën për mirërritjen e një fëmije jetim, arrijnë koston e 28.000  lekë  në muaj. Për një vit kjo vlerë është  e barabartë  me 336.000 lekë.  Këtë  vlerë po ta shumëzosh me 27 fëmijë që rriten në këtë shtëpi fëmije,  kapin vlerën prej 9.072.000 lekë në vit që shteti  shpenzon për këta fëmijë vetëm në këtë qëndër, për ushqim, veshëmbathje, shëndetësi, trajtim psikosocial, aktivitete, etj. Por këtu nuk llogariten fondet e veçanta  për tenderat e rikonstruksionit të përvitshëm të këtyre godinave, ndihmat dhe mjetet financiare të dhuruara nga donatorët e huaj.  
Donacionet  që janë dhënë   për 15 vjet radhazi, kapin shifra marramendëse. Mjerisht, ato janë keqpërdorur nga individët  që pretendojnë se u kanë  shërbyer dhe u  shërbejnë këtyre fëmijëve, por që në fakt kanë shpërdoruar dhe vazhdojnë të shpërdorojnë funksionin shtetëror që u është besuar. 
Janë  ende të  freskëta për të gjithë opinionin publik shqiptar ngjarjet e ndodhura në shtëpinë e fëmijës “Zyber Hallulli“ 1 vit më parë, abuzimet skandaloze, dhuna sistematike, psikologjike dhe fizike e ushtruar tek fëmijët në këtë jetimore. Ato u bënë  publike në mënyrë kurajoze  nga një ish – arsimtare që punonte aty,  e cila i shihte përditë të gjitha ato ç’ka ndodhnin si ditën me diell... Mirëpo, sapo u qetësua situata e zhurmëshme e shkaktuar nga media mbi këto skandale, kjo arsimtare  do të humbiste vendin e punës në emër të  “reformës“, sepse “shkeli në kallo“  jo vetëm  ish – drejtuesin e  kësaj jetimoreje  (i cili edhe kjo u largua nga detyra),  por edhe ndonjë funksionar  në Drejtorinë e Shërbimit Social Shtetëror...
Mekanizmi abuziv në institucionet e shtëpive të fëmijës dhe ato të foshnjave, është një hallkë e tërë zinxhirësh i pashkëputur, ku ndërthuren në mënyrë tepër të sofistikuar dhe precize  të gjitha  elementët  që përbëjnë atë që quhet  “konflikt interesash“, por, që mbajnë peng prej vitesh modernizimin e këtyre qëndrave specifike në kurriz të fëmijëve jetimë,  të cilët presin të integrohen si të gjithë bashkëmoshatarët e tjerë.  

*
Ftohtësi  institucionale  e  trishtë*

Po të llogaritësh në të gjithë  Shqipërinë, si në Sarandë,Vlorë, Berat, Fier, Gjirokastër, Durrës, Elbasan, Tiranë, Korçë, Lezhë, Shkodër,  egzistojnë afro 26 qëndra rezidenciale, ku mbi 10 Shtëpi fëmije  janë nën juridiksionin e shtetit. Ato kanë kapacitete financiare  3 – 4 herë më shumë se  befotrofi  në Vlorë, që do të thotë se shteti çdo vit  shpenzon  për këto shtëpi fëmije disa dhjetra herë më shumë  se vlera  e përmendur më sipër. Këto  shpenzime nuk janë pak për xhepat e zbrazur të  taksapaguesve të varfër shqiptarë, të cilët investojnë me aq bujari  edhe për këtë pjesë të shoqërisë në nevojë. 
Ndaj është absurde dhe e papranueshme të thuash se shteti është i varfër, nuk ka mundësi të paguajë  një mjek apo edhe ndihmësmjek për këto shtëpi fëmije. 
Kjo do vazhdojë të na bëjë akoma  që të rrezikojmë ende jetë të tjera fëmijësh të pafajshëm...  
Pra, duhet thënë se paratë nuk mungojnë për të menaxhuar në kushte optimale këto institucione, ku rriten këta fëmijë të traumatizuar dhe me probleme sociale,  pa kujdes prindëror. Por,  mungojnë praktikat menaxhuese për  mirëpërdorimin e fondeveve  financiare që shteti vë në dispozicion të  këtyre institucioneve. 
Siç del nga faktet  dhe rastet e kohëve të fundit, si edhe nga qëndrimet indiferente  të zyrtarëve në drejtorinë e Shërbimit Social Shtetëror, është e qartë se kemi të bëjmë me një papërgjegjshmëri  direkte që bie mbi  ata persona që e kanë patur për detyrë të  kujdeseshin për foshnjën që vdiq në rrethana absolutisht të pamotivuara.
*
Pyetje që kemi të drejtë t’i bëjmë*

Pavarësisht nga konkluzionet që do të nxjerrin  autoritetet zyrtare kompetente për zbardhjen e kësaj ngjarjeje, pamvarësisht nga përgjegjësitë që do të dalin, ne kemi të drejtë të shqetësohemi dhe të shtrojmë disa pyetje: 
Përse në këto institucione të karakterit specifik mungon shërbimi mjekësor  24 orë me mjek dhe ndihmësmjek ?! Sa kontrolle    për një  vit kalendarik janë organizuar nga ekipet e inspektimit  të administratës  së   Shërbimit Social Shtetëror, për të parë  cilësinë e shërbimit dhe mënyrën se si funksionojnë dhe administrohen këto shtëpi fëmije dhe të foshnjës në mbarë Shqipërinë?! Si janë përdorur paratë e vëna në dispozicion për mirëmbajtjen dhe rikonstruksionin e këtyre godinave, dhe ç’farë kriteresh janë ndjekur me tenderat e organizuara për qëllimin e mësipërm?! Përse shtëpia e pushimit të fëmijëve jetimë në fshatin Borsh të rrethit Sarandë ka 15 vjet e braktisur dhe e shkatërruar,  dhe askush nuk ka vënë dorë për ta rehabilituar?! Përse një pjesë e konsiderueshme e fëmijëve gjatë pushimeve të verës largohen me detyrim (pa pëlqimin e tyre)   nëpër shtëpitë e të afërmve, gjoja në emër të “përshtatjes  me familjen“, ndërkohë, paratë që vë në dispozicion shteti për dietën ushqimore  (dietë që  në këtë periudhë gati dyfishohet), nuk u jepen fëmijëve me vete pa u marrë vesh se ku  shkojnë ?! Mbi ç’kritere janë emëruar punonjësit që shërbejnë në këto institucione, ç’farë masash administrative dhe ligjore janë marrë për rastet e përmendura më sipër,  të cilat bien ndesh me shpërdorimin e detyrës?!  Ç’farë testimi është realizuar për të parë nivelin, përgatitjen  dhe aftësitë profesionale të këtyre punonjësve që shërbejnë në këto institucione?! Mbi ç’preferenca bëhet emërimi i drejtuesve dhe  a kanë konflikt interesash me eprorët e tyre  në  Drejtorinë e Shërbimit Social Shtetëror ?!   Cili është begraundi  i tyre dhe a janë të politizuar ?!  
Janë pyetur ndonjëherë fëmijët  për mënyrën se si i’u ofrohet shërbimi, dhe  a janë  të kënaqur me këto lloj shërbimesh?! Përse këto qëndra – jetimore nuk janë transparente, por   janë “bunkerizuar“ me urdhër, me qëllim që personeli dhe fëmijët të shmangin të gjitha kontaktet me median dhe gazetarët?! 
Është e  papranueshme  që ngjarjet e rënda dhe të paprecedent  në historinë e këtyre institucioneve, siç ishte vdekja e foshnjës 15 muajshe dhe një tjetër rast i ngjashëm para 7 muajsh, duke përfshirë edhe helmimin masiv të fëmijëve, të  konsiderohen si  “një zhurmë  e  pajustifikuar mediatike...“ 

*Media  dhe  Ligji*

Media ka ç’farë të investigojë dhe të nxjerrë në pah shumë nga mangësitë dhe të metat serioze që vihen re  në këto shtëpi fëmije dhe foshnjash. Janë të meta që vijnë për shkak të  keqmenaxhimit dhe bunkerizimit të tyre, paaftësisë  të disa drejtuesve burokratë në Drejtorinë Shërbimit Social Shtetëror, të cilët  veprimtarinë e tyre aspak profesionale e kanë të bazuar mbi mediokritetin, inkompetencën, militantizmin dhe servilizmin. 
Shtëpitë e fëmijëve nuk janë vetëm institucione të rëndësishme sociale, por më së shumti, janë tempuj të shenjtë të kreativitetit human, janë  familjet e përjetshme të jetimëve, vatra të ngrohta edukimi dhe mësimi për  mirërritjen dhe integrimin  e tyre. 
Tashmë, duhet që  përveçse të realizohet një reformë e plotë dhe reale për ringritjen e  këtyre institucioneve me kapacitetet  e  duhuara bashkëkohore e logjistike, profesionale dhe intelektuale të personelit që shërben aty, ka ardhur koha që Kontrolli i Lartë i Shtetit së bashku me organin e Prokurorisë, të  bëjë një investigim të detajuar, me shumë kujdes e profesionalizëm. Ky kontroll, duhet  të shtrihet  qysh në vitet ’90-të e deri tani. Jam  i bindur se këtu do të fillojë ndryshimi, duke vënë para përgjegjësisë të gjithë ata që kanë shkelur ligjin dhe kanë përfituar  në mënyrë abuzive dhe  të paligjshme në kurriz të këtyre fëmijëve.
Në krye të Shërbimit Social Shtetëror, të këtij dikasteri shumë të rëndësishëm dhe delikat, ku përpunohen politika në ndihmë të njerëzve në nevojë, ku hartohen strategji kombëtare për zbutjen e varfërisë dhe që vërtet përfituesit (shtresat në nevojë) presin që t’i prekin  nga afër rezultatet e këtyre politikave,  qëndrojnë ende njerëz që nuk kanë asnjë lloj kontributi, porse  janë të aftë të moralizojnë dhe trumbetojnë   me zell e hipokrizi  “humanizmin“  e  tyre  të stisur  prej  cinizmit.
Shtëpitë e fëmijës, janë dhe duhet të konsiderohen vatra të vërteta familjare, të larmishme në llojin e tyre. Si çdo familje shqiptare, edhe aty duhet të zhvillohet një jetë normale, ku të rriten dhe edukohen fëmijë, ku të përgatitet një embrion i ardhshëm dhe i shëndetshëm për shoqërinë. 
Përgjegjësia prindërore në këtë institucion duhet të jetë e një niveli  shumë të lartë e cilësor, pasi aty trajtohen dhe rriten fëmijë me probleme të shumta e specifike. Kjo përgjegjësi prindërore bie jo vetëm mbi personelin e shërbimit, por më së shumti mbi institucionet qëndrore sociale të shtetit.  Ndaj edhe  neni 215 i Kodit të familjes ”Për përgjegjësinë prindërore” citon: “Përgjegjësia prindërore përfshin tërësinë e të drejtave dhe detyrave që kanë për qëllim të sigurojnë mirëqënien emocionale, sociale dhe materiale të fëmijës, duke u kujdesur për të, duke mbajtur raporte vetjake me të, duke i siguruar atij mirërritjen, edukimin, arsimimin, përfaqësimin ligjor dhe Administrativ të pasurive të tij...“.
Në rastin konkret,  kemi të bëjmë me keqpërdorimin e këtij atributi që parashikon ligji, sepse konstatohet nga ana e punonjësve të institucionit të jetimores në Vlorë, si edhe të drejtuesve  që mbulojnë këtë institucion në Tiranë, pranë Drejtorisë së Shërbimit Social Shtetëror,  një  papërgjeshmëri në përmbushjen e detyrave për trajtimin, edukimin dhe mirërritjen e fëmijëve jetimë. 
Në këtë rast  neni  228, i Kodit të Familjes  parashikon “Heqjen e përgjegjësisë prindërore”. 
Në gjykimin tim, duke kërkuar vëmendjen  dhe mirëkuptimin e Ministrit të Punës dhe të  Çështjeve Sociale, nga ana tjetër vjen natyrshëm si  një imperativ i kohës,   ristrukturimi  i një pjese në dikasterin qëndror të Drejtorisë së  Shërbimit Social Shtetëror. Është ky dikaster  i cili  mban përgjegjësi direkte për të gjitha veprimet dhe mosveprimet që kanë sjell për pasojë  ato skandale.  Me të drejtë media e shkruar dhe ajo vizive  i ka cilësuar si të tilla episodet e ndodhura në shtëpitë e fëmijës dhe të foshnjës në mbarë vendin gjatë këtyre viteve të tranzicionit.
Por, do të ishte e padrejtë dhe aspak etike, nëse do të paragjykonim në të gjithë këtë histori, atë  pjesë të mirë dhe të shëndoshë të nënëpunësve të thjeshtë specialistësh të devotshëm, të cilët   meritojnë  respektin dhe mirënjohjen për kontributin e tyre njerëzor, ndershmërinë, kompetencën profesionale  dhe humanizmin  shëmbullor në detyrën që kryejnë. Ka ardhur koha që secili të mbajë përgjegjësitë që i takojnë.










_* Botohet i plotë nga  origjinali, pa asnjë ndryshim.  
Pjesë të këtij shkrimi, janë pasqyruar në të përditshmet  “Korrieri“ dhe  “Integrimi“.   Ndërhyrjet, titujt dhe nëntitujt redaksional në këto gazeta, nuk përfaqësojnë domosdoshmërisht mendimin e autorit. Shkrimi është botuar i plotë në revistën „Integrim“, Botim i Institutit Kombëtar të Integrimit të Jetimëvë Shqiptarë. _

----------


## Albo

*KTHIMI  I  NJË DASHURIE TË HUMBUR...*

*Andi,  humbja e pamerituar e  një dashurie.*

_Nga ILIR ÇUMANI
Drejtor i Përgjithshëm i Institutit Kombëtar të Integrimit të Jetimëve Shqiptarë_

Ai është një djalë i ndrojtur, tërheqës, i sinqertë dhe tepër i edukuar. Flet shumë pak dhe vetëm dëgjon, si për të të thënë me këtë gjest se diçka kërkon të mësojë prej teje.  
Gjatë  gjithë kohës që  bisedon  me të, thuajse vetëm hesht, ashtu siç mund të heshti një  nxënës i mirë përpara mësuesit, ose një fëmijë i bindur  para prindit të tij.  
Duket se rrethanat që e sollën  në jetë atë djalë, peripecitë  dhe “dallgët” që  i’a trazuan fëmijërinë qysh në ditët e para të jetës,  kanë mikluar tek ai  instiktin e të qënit njeri paqësor, racional dhe  tolerant me cilindo  që do të kishte të bënte me të.
Por gjithësesi,  ai është tepër i dashur dhe miqësor, por edhe vëzhgues i vëmendshëm me bashkëbiseduesin. Kjo bën që t’a duash dhe të ndjesh edhe dhimbje për fatin që ka patur, edhe respektin  ndaj një djali dinjitoz si ai. 
Quhet Andi Xhelili dhe është 23 vjeç. Është student i vitit të II-të në  Universitetin e Tiranës. Studion për anglisht në Fakultetin e Gjuhëve të Huaja.  
Në të vërtetë  mbiemri i Andit  ka qënë “Seferi”. Këtë mbiemër ai e trashëgoi nga dy prindër biologjikë që  kurrë nuk mundi t’i njohë gjatë gjithë jetës së tij. 
Mund të thuhet  se ardhja e tij  në këtë jetë ka qënë krejt aksidentale, nga dy njerëz që  nuk mundën të gëzonin  frytin e  dashurisë së tyre për shkak të çmendurisë së kohës që jetonim. 
Prindërit biologjikë, nëna Beharja dhe babai i tij Kujtimi, atëhere ishin dy të rinj 18 – vjeçar, maturantë të një shkolle të mesme në  qytetin e Krujës. 
Ishte qershori i vitit l980  kur dy të rinjtë e dashuruar,  pas shumë takimesh të “fshehta”  i kishin thënë “po” dashurisë së tyre të brishtë e të pastër, e cila  kurrë nuk mund t’i çonte në altarin martesor. 
Befas, gjithçka do të shkatërrohej në mënyrën më të paimagjinueshme dhe të pamëshirëshme. 
Prindërit e dy të rinjve të dashuruar  në atë kohë, kishin shpallur armiqësi për shkak të një gjakmarrjeje.  Një dramë e re që lindi mes këtyre familjeve, por që  do t’i  kushtonte shumë Behares dhe Kujtimit  me një ndarje tragjike. 
Të rinjtë  nuk do të takoheshin më kurrë me njëri – tjetrin, duke lënë në mes një ëndërr të bukur, të parealizuar, me  shumë kujtime  nga vitet e tyre më të bukura të shkollës, por  dhe  një “mal” me  brenga e gëzime,  dhimbje edhe  lot... 
Asgjë nuk mund t’a toleronte këtë konflikt  mes dy familjeve që tashmë kishin hyrë në gjak. As lotët dhe përgjërimet e dy të rinjve që kërkonin nga familjet e tyre të shuhej kjo gjakmarrje. As lutjet që përsëriteshin pa fund për hir të dashurisë së tyre. As   foshnja në barkun e Behares  që pritej të vinte në jetë pas tre muajsh, nuk mund t’a shuante këtë konflikt të hapur.  
Gjakmarrja duhej shpaguar me ç’farëdolloj çmimi, edhe  pse ndëshkoheshin  ata që  nuk ishin aspak fajtorë. Madje absurdi i kësaj padrejtësie i kalonte caqet,  përderisa ajo prekte dhe ndëshkonte  një krijesë që pritej të vinte në jetë.
Në këto rrethana,  prindërit  ushtronin presion të vazhdueshëm mbi Beharen,  adoleshenten e pafajshme 18 – vjeçare. Një presion  që ajo t’a  dështonte fëmijën  për të larguar këtë “turp të madh” i cili  kishte “damkosur” të gjithë  familjen dhe fisin.  
Shpesh herë ajo kërcënohej nga fisi dhe familja se edhe nëse do t’a  lindte fëmijën, do ta dorëzonin në Befotrof  jashtë vullnetit dhe dëshirës së saj si nënë. Pastaj   do ta martonin  me një djalë nga një tjetër familje, duke  varrosur kështu njëherë e përgjithmonë  këtë histori,  ndoshta të vetmen dashuri të vërtetë në jetën e saj.
Në përpjekje për të përballuar opinionin e egër konservator dhe provincial të kohës,  ajo bëri të pamundurën për t’i njohur foshnjës atësinë, gjë të cilën arriti  t’a realizojë, por që nuk mundi t’i  rezistojë presionit të familjes  për ta mbajtur pranë Andin e vogël,  foshnjën e porsalindur.
E ndodhur në udhëkryq, më në fund Beharja detyrohet t’a dorëzojë fëmijën  në Befotrofin e Shkodrës, duke lënë  pas një pjesë të trupit të saj,  dhe duke marrë me vete peshën e një dhimbjeje të madhe, të një ndëshkimi dhe përbuzjeje të pamerituar...


*Tregon Vjollca, motra adoptive e Andit.*

Vjollca Xhelili, motra adoptive e Andit  tregon se nëna  saj Zyraja, një grua fisnike dhe bujare,  edhe pse kishte tetë fëmijë,  kërkonte me çdo kusht të mbante në shtëpinë e saj  edhe një fëmijë jetim nga Befotrofi i Shkodrës. 
Familja jonë në Shkodër, - tregon Vjollca, - përbëhej nga  l0 vetë. Nëna, babai dhe fëmijët, që ishin  gjashte motra dhe dy vellezër.  
Hyqmetja, Fatmira, Vaideja dhe Vjollca kishin mbaruar për mësuesi. Vëllai i tyre Ndriçimi,  kishte mbaruar ekonomikun, kurse motra tjetër Baftjarja kishte përfunduar studimet për mjeke laborante. Ndërsa Flutura dhe Gëzimi kishin mbaruar inxhinierinë mekanike. Të gjithë kishin përfunduar  shkollat e larta dhe kishin dalë në punë. 
Mirëpo Gëzimi,  një nga vellezërit, ishte zhdukur nga Shiroka për në Mal të Zi  pa lënë asnjë gjurmë. Ai  nuk u kthye më kurrë në atë shtëpi dhe nuk u bë asnjëherë i gjallë... 
Ka qënë viti l982. Shteti, por edhe familja Xhelili,  Gëzimin e  konsideronin të humbur. Nëna dhe babai e vuanin edhe më  shumë humbjen e tij. Pas dy vjetësh, nga meraku i madh,   babai vdes.  Me vdekjen e tij dhimbja në këtë familje u bë edhe më e madhe. 
Nënë Zyraja besonte shumë te zoti dhe gjithmonë shpresonte se një ditë ajo do t’a gjente të birin. Sa herë që dilte në qytet me vajzat, ajo kalonte  nga jetimorja dhe shpesh u thoshte: “Ah moj bija, a nuk e marrim një fëmijë nga befotrofi se mbase më lehtësohet ndopak dhimbja për Gëzimin...?!”
Më bënte përshtypje ky mendim i saj, - vazhdon rrëfimin e saj Vjollca, - dhe  thosha me vete: si ka mundësi, kjo grua me 8 fëmijë të ketë në mendje një gjë të tillë?  Në fillim m’u duk diçka për të qeshur, por kur ajo e përsëriste shpesh këtë gjë, vendosa të mos i’a prish dhe i them: po mirë moj nanë, tani që po afrojnë edhe festat e Vitit të Ri, shkojmë e po e marrim një fëmijë për ta mbajtur ca kohë në shtëpinë tonë. 
Ditën e parë kur shkuam në befotrof, takuam drejtoreshën. Asaj i bëmë  të ditur kërkesën tonë për të na e dhënë një fëmijë dhe    për ta mbajtur ca ditë për festat e vitit të Ri. Mua rastësisht më shkuan sytë tek një femijë tre vjeçar. Ishte tepër tërheqës dhe i them nënës: Ja, marrim këtë fëmijën që po loz këtu. Nëna  i’a  nguli sytë fëmijës, dhe me intuitën e pagabuar që mund të ketë vetëm një nënë si ajo,  më thotë: ky fëmijë është i sëmurë moj bijë. Nuk e shikon si i’a  kanë mbuluar   fytyrën bulëzat e djersës? I’u afrua dhe po ja fshinte djersët me një shami. - Këtë fëmijë do t’a marrim  dhe do ta mjekojmë në shtëpinë tonë, -  këmbënguli nëna. 
Më pas, firmosëm marrjen e fëmijës në dorëzim sipas procedurave që kishte drejtoria e Befotrofit dhe menjëherë thërrasim  mjeken pediatre,  zonjën Rexhina Preka,  e cila  pasi e viziton, konstaton se  fëmija kishte marrë një bronkopneumoni të rëndë. Në këto kushte,  mjekja pediatre i caktoi kurën me antibiotikë dhe mamaja filloi ta trajtonte fëmijën me ushqim special gjatë gjithë atyre ditëve. Edhe pse lejen për t’a mbajtur këtë fëmijë në shtëpinë tonë e kishim të kufizuar, mamaja shkonte shpesh në drejtorinë e Befotrofit për t’a shtyrë afatin sa më shumë që të ishte e mundur.  
Ishte fund i vitit l984. Ato ditë të para të janarit të vitit l985, bënte një i ftohtë i madh dhe të gjitha  zonat e veriut ishin bllokuar nga dëbora dhe moti i keq. Për këtë arsye fëmija nuk mund të dilte nga shtëpia sepse gjëndja e tij do të rëndohej edhe më shumë. 
Fëmija me emrin Andi Seferi qëndroi në shtëpinë tonë plot tre muaj dhe gjendja e tij u përmirësua shumë drejt një shërimi të plotë.
Prezenca e Andit të vogël në shtëpinë tonë, ndryshoi shumë gjëra. Në radhë të parë ai na  ndryshoi atmosferën e rënduar  që kishte pllakosur familjen tonë nga  humbja e vëllait  por edhe nga vdekja e babait. 
Tashmë ai ishte bërë  pjesë e familjes sonë dhe mamaja e kishte të vështirë ta largonte nga vetja.
Ditët e para, - tregon Vjollca, - kur motrat vinin për të parë mamanë befasoheshin me prezencën e fëmijës së vogël dhe e pyesnin se i kujt ishte ky fëmijë. 
Mamaja bënte shaka dhe u thoshte se është fëmija Çimit, vëllait tonë beqar. Dhe ato me humorin karakteristik shkodran i’a kthenin: “Po kur morët viçin, sillni edhe lopën…”. 
*

Zyra Xhelili, nëna e dytë e Andit.*

Nënë Zyraja, kjo grua e dhimbsur dhe me zemër të madhe, është me origjinë turke. 
Në një moshë tepër të re, në vitet e paraçlirimit,  ajo e  lë familjen e saj në Turqi dhe emigron e vetme në Shqipëri. Në fillim  vendoset në Tiranë, ku edhe martohet me Sherif Xhelilin, një jurist i kohës se Zogut, me të cilin lindi plot tetë fëmijë. Si një familje e prekur nga regjimi komunist nga ana e të shoqit, kjo familje transferohet në Shkodër. Vështirësitë e jetës dhe të qenit jabanxhi në një vend të huaj, duket se e kishin bërë shumë të ndjeshme dhe të butë natyrën e kësaj gruaje me zemër të madhe. 
Bujarinë, kujdesin, dashurinë dhe përkushtimin e të cilës nuk  e ndjenë vetëm tetë fëmijët që ajo  i rriti me shumë mund e sakrifica, por i ndjeu edhe Andi i vogël, fëmija jetim i cili shumë shpejtë do të fitonte zemrën e kësaj gruaje fisnike. 
Nënë  Zyraja, që nga dita e parë kur e njohu Andin, vogëlushin e jetimores,  nuk do ta ndante më kurrë nga fëmijët e saj. Tashmë,  Andi kishte vendin e tij në familjen Xhelili. 
Nënë Zyraja do të ndiqte hap pas hapi ecurinë  fëmijës duke u interesuar çdo ditë në Befotrof, duke parë nga afër të gjitha  kushtet e jetesës. Në më të shumtën e rasteve vogëlushi jetonte në shtëpinë e nënë Zyrasë, dhe natyrshëm ai u bë pjesë e pandarë  kësaj  familjeje kaq të dashur. Të gjithë fëmijët e Zyrasë, duke e parë Andin si  “pikën e dobët” të nënës së tyre,   e konsideronin  tashmë si vëllain e tyre më të vogël.
Njëherë Nënë Zyraja u sëmurë dhe zuri shtratin. E kishin zënë  ethet dhe rënkonte nga dhimbjet dhe temperatura e lartë  duke shfryrë nënë zë: “..e zeza, do vdes…”.  
Andi i vogël e kishte dëgjuar këtë shprehje  dhe nisi  ta marrë  me të mirë Nënë Zyranë duke i thënë: “ Jo nëna, jo,  nuk do vdesësh..! Po vdiqe ti, do vdes edhe unë me ty….”  
Kjo e kishte prekur shumë Nënë Zyranë, e cila nuk mundi t’i mbante dot lotët.
Vjollca,  motra adoptive e Andit,  tregon  momentin kur  Andi mbushi 6 vjeç dhe do të shkonte në klasën e parë. Me këmbënguljen tone, - thotë ajo,-  e rregjistruam në shkollën e muzikës “Prenk Jakova”. Por çudia më e madhe për ne ishte kur Andi nisi të mësonte të shkruante emrin e tij.  
Një ditë, mësuesi i klasës së parë  Mustafai, vjen në shtëpinë tonë dhe na tregon një fletore të detyrave të klasës të Andit. 
Në kapakun e kësaj fletoreje ishte shkruar nga dora e tij  ky emër: Andi Xhelili.
- Nuk e kuptoj, - vazhdoi mësuesi, - në rregjistër ky djalë figuron me mbiemrin “Seferi”, ndërsa në të gjitha fletoret e klasës, ai shkruan mbiemrin tuaj, “Xhelili”. 
- Ai fëmijë ju do shumë të gjithëve, përse nuk e birësoni...!?, - guxoi të shkonte më tej gjatë bisedës mësuesi. Për një çast,  ne që ndodheshim aty,  shtangëm...
Në të vërtetë birësimin e Andit e dëshironte prej kohësh Nënë Zyraja. E dëshironte qysh ditën e parë kur ajo e mori në jetimore. Por ajo druhej se mos cënohej “biografia” e fëmijës, pasi familja e saj  shikohej me një tjetër sy... 
Pas viteve ’90 - të, familja Xhelili u tranferua në Tiranë. 
Nënë Zyraja e  mori  me vete edhe Andin, i cili sapo kishte përfunduar klasën e tetë me nota të shkëlqyera. Kur Andi mbushi l5 vjeç, ajo i  nisi të gjitha  proçedurat për birësimin e tij pranë Komitetit Shqiptar të Birësimit. Këto  procedura  u përfunduan  me sukses dhe tashmë Andi figuron si biri i Nënë Zyrasë, gruas që e deshi dhe bëri kaq shumë për këtë fëmijë.  Me shpenzimet e saj, ajo mundi t’a regjistrojë Andin në shkollën turke “Mehmet Akif Kolej”. 
Mirëpo Andi studioi aty vetëm dy vitet e para dhe  transferohet në shkollën e mesme te gjuhëve të huaja “Asim Vokshi”, sepse  pagesa në këtë shkollë private u shtrenjtua dhe Nënë Zyraja nuk mundi  më t’a përballonte atë  pagesë.
Vitet e fundit, gjendja shëndetësore e Nënë Zyrsë u rëndua së tepërmi. Disa ditë përpara se të ndërronte jetë, ajo u la  fëmijëve të saj një porosi të veçantë: 
“Ma kini kujdes djalin e vogël Andin. Ta doni më shumë se e keni dashur tani që jam gjallë....”
Vdekja e Nënë Zyrasë ishte një humbje e madhe për të gjithë familjen Xhelili. 
Por ai që e ndjeu më shumë këtë humbje, ishte Andi, i vogëli jetim që gjeti tek kjo grua fisnike  dashurinë e humbur të prindërve që e lindën dhe që s’mundi  t’i njohë kurrë ata.



*Epilog...*

Qysh kur u  shpërngulën nga Shkodra në vitin l992, Andi së bashku me Vjollcën,   motrën adoptive, jetojnë në Tiranë, në një shtëpi të improvizuar me  dy dhoma të vogla në ambientet e ish – “Shkollës së Lirë”, në Rrugën “Ali Demi”. 
Vjollca Xhelili punon si edukatore në kopshtin Nr. 22 në kryeqytet. Ajo është një nga  “motrat” që i është përkushtuar më shumë Andit,  pasi  është më pak e ngarkuar se motrat dhe vëllezërit e tjerë. 
Edhe pse është në prag të pensionit, ajo kurrë nuk u martua. Ndoshta, nga që nuk pati kohë të mendonte për këtë moment të rëndësishëm që çdokush e konsideron  si të tillë  krijimin e një tjetër familjeje të re.  Në gjithë këto vite, ajo  i’u përkushtua me dashurinë e një motre të vërtetë vëllait të saj adoptiv. 
Pas Nënë Zyrasë, Vjollca është personi që i ka qëndruar më pranë Andit. Ajo ka ndjekur nga afër  të gjitha stadet e jetës së tij. Qysh nga momenti kur e njohu në Befotrofin e Shkodrës dhe deri tani që Andi i ka mbushur 23 vjeç, ajo i ka shërbyer atij si një nënë dhe motër e vërtetë. Ajo i  kryen të gjitha  shërbimet duke e larë dhe hekurosur, i gatuan dhe kujdeset për veshjen dhe paraqitjen e jashtme të tij. Gjithmonë  kështu është kujdesur që kur Andi ishte i vogël. E mësonte dhe e përgatiste për në shkollë,  e ushqente dhe e argëtonte tek lodrat e qytetit, e shoqëronte për në shfaqjet e teatrit dhe të kinemasë. Ajo ndiqte hap pas hapi të gjitha ndryshimet e tij dhe shikonte se si rritej ky fëmijë në sytë e saj, në sytë e të gjithë njerëzve që e rrethonin plot dashuri. Dhe ajo gëzohej, gëzohej pamasë kur shikonte se si mundte  t’i falte kaq shumë dashuri Andit të vogël. Të gjitha këto ajo  i kujton me shumë nostalgji. 
Vjollca  flet me një pasion të zjarrtë për vëllanë e saj adoptiv. Ajo flet  me një dashuri kaq të madhe,  saqë çdo vëlla do të ishte krenar për një motër si ajo. 
Nga dëshira  e madhe  për të treguar shumë gjëra për vëllanë e saj, ajo  nuk nguron të tregojë edhe një “sekret” të vogël të Andit. Sot, ai është i fejuar. Vajza që ka “rrëmbyer” zemrën e tij, është  në një fakultet me Andin. Atje u njohën dhe u dashuruan  bashkë.  
Por historia e dashurisë së tyre, ndryshon shumë nga ajo e prindërve të vërtetë të Andit. 
Kjo e fundit, tashmë është e fashitur... I përket  një të shkuare  të largët që ndoshta s’do të kthehet më kurrë...


_Shkrimi është botuar në revistën “Integrim”, periodike, informative-social-kulturore, botim i Institutit Kombëtar të Integrimit të Jetimëve Shqiptarë._

----------


## Albo

*EVANTHI CIKO,  “NËNA” E 268 FËMIJËVE JETIMË*

_Nga ILIR ÇUMANI
Drejtor i Përgjithshëm i Institutit Kombëtar të Integrimit të Jetimëve Shqiptarë_

Edhe pse i ka lënë pas të 89 vitet e jetës së saj, ende vazhdon të gëzoj një pleqëri të mbarë, një shëndet të admirueshëm. 
Duket se natyra është treguar shumë bujare dhe e ka privilegjuar pamasë këtë grua të mirë. 
Sot, Evanthi Ciko demonstron një pamje të përsosur fizike, që padyshim edhe më të moshuarit e soçëm do t’a kishte vërtetë zili. 
Të gjithë banorët e lagjes në rrugën “Sami Frashëri” të Tiranës së Re e njohin mirë atë grua. Çdo mëngjes, pa zbardhur mirë, del nga apartamenti i saj ku banon në pallatin me Nr. 26, që ndodhet në afërsi të Shkollës së mesme të Përgjithshme “P.Nini Luarasi”. 
Me hapa të ngadaltë dhe të lehtë, nis të marrë drejtimin nga Kodrat e Liqenit Artificial. 
Është një ritual i përditshëm që Evanthi Ciko, gruaja 89 - vjeçare e kryen për afro katër dekada me radhë, që nga koha kur doli në pension si Drejtoreshë në Shtëpinë e Fëmijës “8 – Nëntori” në kryeqytet. (Sot, kjo shtëpi mban emrin e një bamirësi klerik: “Zyber Hallulli”). 
Këtë ritual, ndoshta kurrë s’ka ndërmend t’a ndërpresi, - “deri sa të jem me këmbë e me duar”, - siç thotë ajo. 
Evanthia kujton ditët e para të daljes në pension. Ishte viti l970. 
-Kanë qënë ditët më të vështira të jetës së sime, - tregon ajo. - Atëhere, mbaj mend që shkova tek mjeku dhe i thashë se ç’farë duhet të bëja tani !? Bëra një seri analizash të cilat më dolën mirë. Nuk isha mësuar të bëja jetë sedentare dhe pa asnjë lloj aktiviteti… Ndaj sërish i hapa punë vetes dhe u aktivizova me problemet organizative që kishin lagjet dhe blloqet në atë kohë. 
Kanë kaluar 38 vjet që nga ajo kohë, dhe Evanthia daljen e saj çdo mëngjes në Kodrat e Liqenit Artificial e konsideron si një sport të mëndjes dhe fizikut, një domosdoshmëri pa të cilën ajo nuk mund të shtyjë as edhe një ditë të vetme. Nuk ndjehet aspak e zhgënjyer, sepse frytet e kësaj lëvizjeje të përditshme i ka të prekshme, ndaj dhe është në formën më të mirë të saj… Për këtë, ndjehet tepër e kënaqur dhe e shpërblyer nga jeta. 
Së bashku me shoqen e saj të fëmijërisë që nga shkolla fillore, Hamide Bardhi, shëtisin për afro 2 orë çdo ditë duke bashkëbiseduar dhe sjellë në kujtesë episode dhe momentet më të bukura të jetës së tyre.
Ish - nxënëse në Institutin Femëror “Nëna Mbretëreshë” në vitin l940, ajo përfundon shkëlqyeshëm mësimet dhe emërohet mësuese në shkollën “Naim Frashëri”, në Tiranë. Atëhere Evanthia ishte vetëm 20 vjeçe. Ishte një vajzë e brishtë dhe pak e ndrojtur. Pasioni i saj i vetëm që nga fëmijëria e saj e hershme ishte për t’u bërë mësuese. Një ëndërr tashmë që do të bëhej realitet. 
Bija e Grigor Zoraqit dhe e motra e kompozitorit të njohur Nikolla Zoraqi, ajo vinte nga një familje intelektuale dhe tepër e respektuar, e njohur që në atë kohë. Fakti se i përkiste një familjeje intelektuale dhe me tradita të shkëlqyera, duket se kishte ndikuar ndjeshëm në karakterin dhe personalitetin e saj. Kjo e bënte edhe më të kompletuar, por edhe më të dashur portretin e kësaj edukatoreje të talentuar e të palodhur. 
Profesioni i mësuesisë, Evanthi Cikon do t’a obligonte për t’iu përkushtuar më shumë punës me fëmijët dhe nxënësit e saj. Edhe pse tepër e re në moshë për rolin që ajo luante, shumë shpejtë Evanthia do të fitonte zemrat e atyre fëmijëve që shikonin tek mësuesja e tyre modelin e një edukatoreje dhe nëne shëmbullore. 
Por duket se puna si mësuese nuk mjaftonte për të mbushur kohën të cilën ajo e çmonte shumë. Për këtë arsye, ajo do të angazhohej edhe në Radio – Tirana si spikere, për të prezantuar programet e orëve të mbrëmjes nga viti l941 – l945. 
Atëhere Evanthia ishte vetëm 25 vjeçe kur u njoh me profesor Mihal Ciko, i cili në atë kohë ishte shef i kulturës në Radio – Tirana, por që shumë shpejt do të fitonte zemrën e tij… 
Profesor Mihali kishte studiuar në konservatorin “Xhuzepe Verdi”, në Milano të Italisë. Ai ishte i pari këngëtar lirik në “Bariton”.
Kontakti i parë me profesor Mihalin, e më pas njohja nga afër me të, bëri që ata të lidheshin aq shumë me njëri-tjetrin për të finalizuar më pas jetën bashkëshortore drejt një martese të sigurtë. Kjo do t’i bënte të dy të rinjtë e dashuruar të asaj kohe çiftin më të lumtur në punë dhe në jetë. 
Fryt i kësaj dashurie të pastër dhe të sinqertë, do të jenë më pas dy fëmijët e mrekullueshëm, Zhani Ciko, Dirigjent – Maestro, një personalitet i shquar i artit Shqiptar dhe një figurë shumë e dashur për publikun shqiptar, në diasporë dhe më gjërë. Fëmija e dytë është vajza e saj Keti Ciko, një merceolloge e talentuar që sot ndodhet në Austri me familjen e saj.
Tepër e preferuar nga dashamirësit dhe miqtë e shumtë që e rrethonin, por dhe e kënaqur nga familja që ajo kishte krijuar, Evanthi Ciko dukej se ndjente brenda qënies së saj si nënë dhe mësuese se kishte plot rezerva dashurie dhe humanizmi. Cilësi këto për të cilat kishin shumë nevojë ata fëmijë që kurrë nuk e kishin ndjerë nga afër dashurinë dhe ngrohtësinë prindërore. 
Dhe ata që kishin më shumë nevojë se askush tjetër për këtë dashuri dhe humanizëm të kësaj gruaje me zemër të madhe, ishin fëmijët e Shtëpisë së Fëmijës në kryeqytet, të cilët që në ditën e parë kur Evanthi Ciko filloi punën si drejtoreshë në këtë Shtëpi Fëmije, e thërritën me emrin “Nënë”. 
Ishte një barrë jo fort e lehtë për të, sepse ndryshonte e gjithë metodika ku kishte punuar më parë si mësuese dhe drejtuese në disa shkolla të kryeqytetit, si në shkollën “Ismail Qemali”, “Luigj Gurakuqi”, “Vasil Shanto”, etj, por edhe si inspektore në Seksionin e Arsimit.
- Pas një eksperience të gjatë në arsim, prisja të emërohesha me punë pranë Institutit Pedagogjik, për të mbyllur edhe pesë vitet e fundit të karierrës time. Por në fakt nuk ndodhi kështu.
Ishte muaji gusht i vitit l965, kur më thërrasin në Seksionin e Arsimit, në Komitetin Ekzekutiv të asaj kohe. Më komunikuan emërimin tim si drejtoreshë në Shtëpinë e Fëmijes “ 8 – Nëntori”. Që në ditën e parë kur u paraqita në këtë Shtëpi Fëmije, - kujton Evanthia, drejtori i këtij institucioni i cili po më dorëzonte detyrën, më bëri prezantimin me personelin dhe më tregonte ambientet e godinës e cila sapo ishte lyer me bojë një ngjyrëshe. 
Në këtë Shtëpi Fëmije ishin plot 268 fëmijë. Këta fëmijë ishin të moshave nga 7 vjeç e deri në l7, l8, edhe 20 vjeç. Këta të fundit, konsideroheshin si fëmijë të prapambetur. Gjëja e parë që më ra në sy dhe më bëri përshtypje ishte se ata ishin veshur të gjithë njëlloj; me koka të qethur zero dhe tepër të ndrojtur, madje dhe të trembur. Në sytë dhe fytyrat e tyre shikoje një trishtim, por edhe një egërsi që shprehej nga një pakënaqësi a diçka që edhe vetë s’mund t’a kuptoja atë çast. Ishte njëlloj ndjenje frike dhe pakënaqësie që s’dihej se nga u buronte, por që nuk e pata të vështirë të kuptoja se ajo për të cilën ata kishin më shumë nevojë, ishte dashura dhe ngrohtësia që u mungonte nga të qenit fëmijë pa prindër, pa familje dhe pa kujdes prindëror. 
Kjo ishte përshtypja e parë që mu krijua. Kjo përshtypje u përforcua edhe më shumë kur mbi tavolinën e zyrës së drejtorisë gjeta një listë emërore me 30 emra fëmijësh të cilët konsideroheshin si “problematikë”. Mbi atë listë qëndronte edhe një shufër e gjatë, e cila nuk ishte e vetmja, sepse poshtë tavolinës me të cilën ndëshkoheshin këta fëmijë kishte plotë të tilla.
Ato shufra, riga dhe vizore i mbanin të gjithë edukatorët nëpër klasa, të cilat pas dy ditëve u’a mblodha dhe i’a dhashë punonjëses së lavanterisë për t’i hedhur në zjarr. Me ardhjen time si drejtoreshë e re në këtë Shtëpi Fëmije, të gjithë kalamajtë u ç’organizuan dhe përshpërisnin mes njëri – tjetrit se nuk do ta çanin më kokën nga drejtoresha e re. Ishte një situatë që më bënte të ndjehesha shumë keq… Ditët e para shpesh pyesja veten: - “A do t’ia dalë mbanë kësaj pune, apo do të turpërohem tani në fund të karrierrës!?”.
Më kujtohet rasti me Dashamirin dhe tre fëmijë të tjerë. Edukatorja e grupit mi sjell këta fëmijë në zyrën time për t’ju bërë vërejtje, dhe tepër e revoltuar më thotë se këta fëmijë kishin bërë pisë rrobat e nderura që sapo ishin larë nga punonjëset e lavanterisë. Ata prisnin që unë t’i ndëshkoja, t’i rrihja me rrigë. Instiktivisht fëmijët ngrinin dorën lart për t’u mbrojtur. Por në të vërtetë nuk ndodhi kështu. Unë u fola me të mirë dhe u thashë: - “nuk u vjen keq për teta Sherifen dhe teta Pandorën që janë lodhur për t’i larë ato rrobe!? Po për ujin dhe sapunin që janë harxhuar!? Si mendoni, t’a largojmë nga puna teta Sherifen dhe teta Pandorën...!?” 
Fëmijët u befasuan nga sjellja ime. U prekën dhe me lotë në sy më thanë: “ Na falë drejtoreshë, të lutem mos e largo nga puna teta Sherifen dhe teta Pandorën. Ato i kemi shumë xhan. Edhe ty të kemi xhan….” 
Në një nga ato ditët e para, nga lodhja dhe shqetësimi i punës më filloi një dhimbje koke që bëri të vinte urgjenca dhe të më çonin në spital. Fëmijët ishin tepër të shqetësuar.
Më pas, dëgjoja nga goja e fëmijëve që flisnin me njëri – tjetrit: “Mos e bëj këtë punë të keqe, se sëmuret drejtoresha....”
Nuk e mendoja se do të ishte kaq e vështirë puna me këta fëmijë. Për një cast, e ndjeja veten të pafuqishme për të ndryshuar këtë situatë që për mua nuk ishte aspak normale. 
Por, një zë më buronte së brëndshmi, më vinte si një apel që i bëhej ndërgjegjes time se: “këta fëmijë kanë nevojë më shumë se kurrë sot”.
Atëhere mbodha veten dhe mora kurajo që këtë punë do ta bëja patjetër. Mblodha të gjithë personelin dhe i thashë se duhej ndryshuar çdo gjë në këtë Shtëpi Fëmije. Ky ndryshim, u thashë kolegëve, do të vinte së pari nga ne. Këta fëmijë nuk kanë asgjë më pak se fëmijët tanë; ata janë si gjithë të tjerët, prandaj të gjithë ne duhet të punojmë me përkushtim që ata të mos e ndjejnë vetën se janë ndryshe nga fëmijët e tjerë. Këta fëmijë nuk kanë nënë dhe babë, as motër e vëlla, as familje. Ata na kanë ne. Ne jemi prindërit e tyre. Që nga ai moment, unë nuk e konsideroja më veten si nëna e dy fëmijëve të mi, Zhanit dhe Ketit, por nëna 268 fëmijëvë. 
Në këtë familje të madhe duhej patjetër një nënë me zemër të madhe. Unë kurrë nuk u kisha thënë fëmijëve të mi : “të keqen e t’u bëfsha”, sepse kam qenë një nënë me autoritet. Atyre fëmijëve u’a thosha, madje me shumë dashuri e dhembshuri. Mendova që t’i bëja fëmijët për vete. Edhe me ata fëmijë që konsideroheshin të “vështirë” siç ishin Dashamiri, Margarita, Ardiani, Tonini, Edija, apo ndonjë tjetër, munda të punoja shumë dhe t’i bëja të gjithë për vete. I angazhoja me punët e familjes së madhe. U çelën grupet e rrobaqepsisë, të gatimit, të qepjes dhe hekurosjes së rrobave, të punës së dorës, grupi i zdrukthtarisë. Vetë fëmijët e rritur i riparonin orenditë e shtëpisë. Munda të organizoja grupet e punës me fëmijët e rritur, të cilët do të kishin nën kujdesin e tyre ata më të vegjëlit. 
U ndërrua mënyja e ushqimit. U hoq çaji kinez që u jepej çdo ditë fëmijëve dhe dy herë në javë gatuhej byrek, pastiço, sallatra me ullinj. Çdo ditë gatuhej ëmbëlsira dhe hahej fruta. Caktohej çdo ditë një fëmijë derzhurn në kuzhinë për të parë si gatuhej. Madje, atë ditë ai gatuante diçka të veçantë për tavolinën e tij. Filluam të organizonim edhe festimin e ditëlindjeve.
Dhomat e fjetjes dhe ato të studimit u lyen nga e para me bojra ngjyrash të ndryshme, me synimin që të krijohej një ambient sa më i ngohtë dhe familjar.
Të gjithë fëmijët ishin përqëndruar në Shkollën “Labinoti”, ku çdo klasë kishte nga 40 fëmijë të shtëpisë së fëmijës. Kishin të njëjtën veshje dhe me koka të qethura. Në këto rrethana ata ndjeheshin të veçuar nga pjesa tjetër e fëmijëve. Për këtë arësye bisedova me drejtorinë arsimore të rrethit që këta fëmijë të shpërndaheshin në tre shkolla të lagjes, siç ishin shkollat “Labinoti”, “Mihal Grameno” dhe shkolla “Kosova”. U mendua që në këto shkolla të ishin tre deri në katër vetë për çdo klasë, të përzier edhe me fëmijët e tjerë që vinin nga familjet e kryeqytetit. Fëmijët nuk mund t’i dërgonim tani e tutje në rresht për në shkollë, por grupe – grupe, ashtu siç shkonin të gjithë fëmijët e tjerë. Ditën e parë kur e eksperimentova vajtjen e fëmijëve veç e veç në shkollë, pata kundërshtim nga kolegët e mi dhe personeli. Ata kishin frikë se mos vallë fëmijët do të largoheshin nëpër qytet dhe nuk do të frekuentonin shkollën. Në ditët e para e shikoja nga larg vajtjen e tyre n!
ë shkollë. Ishte hera e parë që këta fëmijë do të shkonin në shkollë pa rresht dhe me edukatore në krye. Mirëpo kështu i’a dola mbanë. Djemëve nuk u qethej më koka zero, por u linim pak flokë. Të gjithë fëmijët visheshin me rroba të ndryshme nga njëri – tjetri, për të krijuar përshtypjen e një familjeje të gëzuar dhe plot armoni, me një jetë krejt normale. Kur përfundonin shkollën 8-vjeçare, interesohesha për të gjithë t’ju nxirrja bursat më të mira. Interesohesha të merrnin një zanat, deri sa të sistemoheshin në punë dhe të krijonin familje. 
Në shumë raste kam qenë e pranishme në dasmat e tyre, në gëzimet familjare që ata kanë patur, dhe për këtë unë ndjehem shumë e lumtur, sepse e konsideroj veten me shumë fat. 
Është një privilegj i madh të jesh “nëna e 268 fëmijëve”. Me pjesën më të madhe prej tyre edhe sot kam kontakte. 
I kam ndjekur në të gjitha stadet e jetës, ashtu siç bën prindi për fëmijën, shpesh herë duke mbajtur edhe korrespondencë të rregullt. Shumë prej tyre sot janë nëna dhe baballarë, gjyshe dhe gjyshër të mirë. Ata më kujtojnë me shumë mirënjohje e respekt dhe kurrë nuk më harrojnë….”.


Tashmë, kjo grua që mban mbi shpinë 89 vite të jetës së saj, me atë buzeqeshje karakteristike e thinja të arta në kokë që i japin pamjen e një nëne brilante, ende nuk mund të çlirohet lehtë nga emocionet që i sjellin kujtimet e një jete të tërë. Një jetë e mbarsura plot kujtime, dashuri e përkushtim ndaj atyre fëmijëve që fati i tyre i keq bëri që të mos ishin si gjithë të tjerët, por që gjithnjë e thërritën atë me emrin “Nënë”. 
Për rolin dhe kontributin e çmuar të Evanthi Cikos, aktorja e mirënjohur Tinka Kurti, “Artiste e Popullit”, ka përjetësuar dhe ngritur lartë figurën e saj në rolin e nënës në filmin artistik shqiptar “Si gjithë të tjerët”. 
Ky film i kushtohet tërësisht punës pasionante e të palodhur të kësaj gruaje fisnike, kësaj nëne dhe edukatoreje të talentuar, por, edhe gjithë drejtoreshave dhe edukatoreve që punuan me pasion e dhanë gjithëçka nga vetja e tyre për këta fëmijë.
Padyshim, nuk kishte si të ndodhte ndryshe atë ditë, kur të gjithë ish - fëmijët jetimë qenë mbledhur nga të katër anët e Shqipërisë në një nga ambientet e Muzeut Historik Kombëtar në kryeqytet, me rastin e 85-vjetorin e Krijimit të së Parës Strehë Vorfnore, për të nderuar dhe vlerësuar në shenjë mirënjohje e respekti punën e palodhur të “Nënës” së tyre, Drejtoreshës së përjetshme të fëmijëve jetimë, Evanthi Ciko, “Mësuese e Merituar”. Nga ILIR ÇUMANI
Drejtor i Përgjithshëm i Institutit Kombëtar të Integrimit të Jetimëve Shqiptarë


EVANTHI CIKO, 
“NËNA” E 268 FËMIJËVE JETIMË

Edhe pse i ka lënë pas të 89 vitet e jetës së saj, ende vazhdon të gëzoj një pleqëri të mbarë, një shëndet të admirueshëm. 
Duket se natyra është treguar shumë bujare dhe e ka privilegjuar pamasë këtë grua të mirë. 
Sot, Evanthi Ciko demonstron një pamje të përsosur fizike, që padyshim edhe më të moshuarit e soçëm do t’a kishte vërtetë zili. 
Të gjithë banorët e lagjes në rrugën “Sami Frashëri” të Tiranës së Re e njohin mirë atë grua. Çdo mëngjes, pa zbardhur mirë, del nga apartamenti i saj ku banon në pallatin me Nr. 26, që ndodhet në afërsi të Shkollës së mesme të Përgjithshme “P.Nini Luarasi”. 
Me hapa të ngadaltë dhe të lehtë, nis të marrë drejtimin nga Kodrat e Liqenit Artificial. 
Është një ritual i përditshëm që Evanthi Ciko, gruaja 89 - vjeçare e kryen për afro katër dekada me radhë, që nga koha kur doli në pension si Drejtoreshë në Shtëpinë e Fëmijës “8 – Nëntori” në kryeqytet. (Sot, kjo shtëpi mban emrin e një bamirësi klerik: “Zyber Hallulli”). 
Këtë ritual, ndoshta kurrë s’ka ndërmend t’a ndërpresi, - “deri sa të jem me këmbë e me duar”, - siç thotë ajo. 
Evanthia kujton ditët e para të daljes në pension. Ishte viti l970. 
-Kanë qënë ditët më të vështira të jetës së sime, - tregon ajo. - Atëhere, mbaj mend që shkova tek mjeku dhe i thashë se ç’farë duhet të bëja tani !? Bëra një seri analizash të cilat më dolën mirë. Nuk isha mësuar të bëja jetë sedentare dhe pa asnjë lloj aktiviteti… Ndaj sërish i hapa punë vetes dhe u aktivizova me problemet organizative që kishin lagjet dhe blloqet në atë kohë. 
Kanë kaluar 38 vjet që nga ajo kohë, dhe Evanthia daljen e saj çdo mëngjes në Kodrat e Liqenit Artificial e konsideron si një sport të mëndjes dhe fizikut, një domosdoshmëri pa të cilën ajo nuk mund të shtyjë as edhe një ditë të vetme. Nuk ndjehet aspak e zhgënjyer, sepse frytet e kësaj lëvizjeje të përditshme i ka të prekshme, ndaj dhe është në formën më të mirë të saj… Për këtë, ndjehet tepër e kënaqur dhe e shpërblyer nga jeta. 
Së bashku me shoqen e saj të fëmijërisë që nga shkolla fillore, Hamide Bardhi, shëtisin për afro 2 orë çdo ditë duke bashkëbiseduar dhe sjellë në kujtesë episode dhe momentet më të bukura të jetës së tyre.
Ish - nxënëse në Institutin Femëror “Nëna Mbretëreshë” në vitin l940, ajo përfundon shkëlqyeshëm mësimet dhe emërohet mësuese në shkollën “Naim Frashëri”, në Tiranë. Atëhere Evanthia ishte vetëm 20 vjeçe. Ishte një vajzë e brishtë dhe pak e ndrojtur. Pasioni i saj i vetëm që nga fëmijëria e saj e hershme ishte për t’u bërë mësuese. Një ëndërr tashmë që do të bëhej realitet. 
Bija e Grigor Zoraqit dhe e motra e kompozitorit të njohur Nikolla Zoraqi, ajo vinte nga një familje intelektuale dhe tepër e respektuar, e njohur që në atë kohë. Fakti se i përkiste një familjeje intelektuale dhe me tradita të shkëlqyera, duket se kishte ndikuar ndjeshëm në karakterin dhe personalitetin e saj. Kjo e bënte edhe më të kompletuar, por edhe më të dashur portretin e kësaj edukatoreje të talentuar e të palodhur. 
Profesioni i mësuesisë, Evanthi Cikon do t’a obligonte për t’iu përkushtuar më shumë punës me fëmijët dhe nxënësit e saj. Edhe pse tepër e re në moshë për rolin që ajo luante, shumë shpejtë Evanthia do të fitonte zemrat e atyre fëmijëve që shikonin tek mësuesja e tyre modelin e një edukatoreje dhe nëne shëmbullore. 
Por duket se puna si mësuese nuk mjaftonte për të mbushur kohën të cilën ajo e çmonte shumë. Për këtë arsye, ajo do të angazhohej edhe në Radio – Tirana si spikere, për të prezantuar programet e orëve të mbrëmjes nga viti l941 – l945. 
Atëhere Evanthia ishte vetëm 25 vjeçe kur u njoh me profesor Mihal Ciko, i cili në atë kohë ishte shef i kulturës në Radio – Tirana, por që shumë shpejt do të fitonte zemrën e tij… 
Profesor Mihali kishte studiuar në konservatorin “Xhuzepe Verdi”, në Milano të Italisë. Ai ishte i pari këngëtar lirik në “Bariton”.
Kontakti i parë me profesor Mihalin, e më pas njohja nga afër me të, bëri që ata të lidheshin aq shumë me njëri-tjetrin për të finalizuar më pas jetën bashkëshortore drejt një martese të sigurtë. Kjo do t’i bënte të dy të rinjtë e dashuruar të asaj kohe çiftin më të lumtur në punë dhe në jetë. 
Fryt i kësaj dashurie të pastër dhe të sinqertë, do të jenë më pas dy fëmijët e mrekullueshëm, Zhani Ciko, Dirigjent – Maestro, një personalitet i shquar i artit Shqiptar dhe një figurë shumë e dashur për publikun shqiptar, në diasporë dhe më gjërë. Fëmija e dytë është vajza e saj Keti Ciko, një merceolloge e talentuar që sot ndodhet në Austri me familjen e saj.
Tepër e preferuar nga dashamirësit dhe miqtë e shumtë që e rrethonin, por dhe e kënaqur nga familja që ajo kishte krijuar, Evanthi Ciko dukej se ndjente brenda qënies së saj si nënë dhe mësuese se kishte plot rezerva dashurie dhe humanizmi. Cilësi këto për të cilat kishin shumë nevojë ata fëmijë që kurrë nuk e kishin ndjerë nga afër dashurinë dhe ngrohtësinë prindërore. 
Dhe ata që kishin më shumë nevojë se askush tjetër për këtë dashuri dhe humanizëm të kësaj gruaje me zemër të madhe, ishin fëmijët e Shtëpisë së Fëmijës në kryeqytet, të cilët që në ditën e parë kur Evanthi Ciko filloi punën si drejtoreshë në këtë Shtëpi Fëmije, e thërritën me emrin “Nënë”. 
Ishte një barrë jo fort e lehtë për të, sepse ndryshonte e gjithë metodika ku kishte punuar më parë si mësuese dhe drejtuese në disa shkolla të kryeqytetit, si në shkollën “Ismail Qemali”, “Luigj Gurakuqi”, “Vasil Shanto”, etj, por edhe si inspektore në Seksionin e Arsimit.
- Pas një eksperience të gjatë në arsim, prisja të emërohesha me punë pranë Institutit Pedagogjik, për të mbyllur edhe pesë vitet e fundit të karierrës time. Por në fakt nuk ndodhi kështu.
Ishte muaji gusht i vitit l965, kur më thërrasin në Seksionin e Arsimit, në Komitetin Ekzekutiv të asaj kohe. Më komunikuan emërimin tim si drejtoreshë në Shtëpinë e Fëmijes “ 8 – Nëntori”. Që në ditën e parë kur u paraqita në këtë Shtëpi Fëmije, - kujton Evanthia, drejtori i këtij institucioni i cili po më dorëzonte detyrën, më bëri prezantimin me personelin dhe më tregonte ambientet e godinës e cila sapo ishte lyer me bojë një ngjyrëshe. 
Në këtë Shtëpi Fëmije ishin plot 268 fëmijë. Këta fëmijë ishin të moshave nga 7 vjeç e deri në l7, l8, edhe 20 vjeç. Këta të fundit, konsideroheshin si fëmijë të prapambetur. Gjëja e parë që më ra në sy dhe më bëri përshtypje ishte se ata ishin veshur të gjithë njëlloj; me koka të qethur zero dhe tepër të ndrojtur, madje dhe të trembur. Në sytë dhe fytyrat e tyre shikoje një trishtim, por edhe një egërsi që shprehej nga një pakënaqësi a diçka që edhe vetë s’mund t’a kuptoja atë çast. Ishte njëlloj ndjenje frike dhe pakënaqësie që s’dihej se nga u buronte, por që nuk e pata të vështirë të kuptoja se ajo për të cilën ata kishin më shumë nevojë, ishte dashura dhe ngrohtësia që u mungonte nga të qenit fëmijë pa prindër, pa familje dhe pa kujdes prindëror. 
Kjo ishte përshtypja e parë që mu krijua. Kjo përshtypje u përforcua edhe më shumë kur mbi tavolinën e zyrës së drejtorisë gjeta një listë emërore me 30 emra fëmijësh të cilët konsideroheshin si “problematikë”. Mbi atë listë qëndronte edhe një shufër e gjatë, e cila nuk ishte e vetmja, sepse poshtë tavolinës me të cilën ndëshkoheshin këta fëmijë kishte plotë të tilla.
Ato shufra, riga dhe vizore i mbanin të gjithë edukatorët nëpër klasa, të cilat pas dy ditëve u’a mblodha dhe i’a dhashë punonjëses së lavanterisë për t’i hedhur në zjarr. Me ardhjen time si drejtoreshë e re në këtë Shtëpi Fëmije, të gjithë kalamajtë u ç’organizuan dhe përshpërisnin mes njëri – tjetrit se nuk do ta çanin më kokën nga drejtoresha e re. Ishte një situatë që më bënte të ndjehesha shumë keq… Ditët e para shpesh pyesja veten: - “A do t’ia dalë mbanë kësaj pune, apo do të turpërohem tani në fund të karrierrës!?”.
Më kujtohet rasti me Dashamirin dhe tre fëmijë të tjerë. Edukatorja e grupit mi sjell këta fëmijë në zyrën time për t’ju bërë vërejtje, dhe tepër e revoltuar më thotë se këta fëmijë kishin bërë pisë rrobat e nderura që sapo ishin larë nga punonjëset e lavanterisë. Ata prisnin që unë t’i ndëshkoja, t’i rrihja me rrigë. Instiktivisht fëmijët ngrinin dorën lart për t’u mbrojtur. Por në të vërtetë nuk ndodhi kështu. Unë u fola me të mirë dhe u thashë: - “nuk u vjen keq për teta Sherifen dhe teta Pandorën që janë lodhur për t’i larë ato rrobe!? Po për ujin dhe sapunin që janë harxhuar!? Si mendoni, t’a largojmë nga puna teta Sherifen dhe teta Pandorën...!?” 
Fëmijët u befasuan nga sjellja ime. U prekën dhe me lotë në sy më thanë: “ Na falë drejtoreshë, të lutem mos e largo nga puna teta Sherifen dhe teta Pandorën. Ato i kemi shumë xhan. Edhe ty të kemi xhan….” 
Në një nga ato ditët e para, nga lodhja dhe shqetësimi i punës më filloi një dhimbje koke që bëri të vinte urgjenca dhe të më çonin në spital. Fëmijët ishin tepër të shqetësuar.
Më pas, dëgjoja nga goja e fëmijëve që flisnin me njëri – tjetrit: “Mos e bëj këtë punë të keqe, se sëmuret drejtoresha....”
Nuk e mendoja se do të ishte kaq e vështirë puna me këta fëmijë. Për një cast, e ndjeja veten të pafuqishme për të ndryshuar këtë situatë që për mua nuk ishte aspak normale. 
Por, një zë më buronte së brëndshmi, më vinte si një apel që i bëhej ndërgjegjes time se: “këta fëmijë kanë nevojë më shumë se kurrë sot”.
Atëhere mbodha veten dhe mora kurajo që këtë punë do ta bëja patjetër. Mblodha të gjithë personelin dhe i thashë se duhej ndryshuar çdo gjë në këtë Shtëpi Fëmije. Ky ndryshim, u thashë kolegëve, do të vinte së pari nga ne. Këta fëmijë nuk kanë asgjë më pak se fëmijët tanë; ata janë si gjithë të tjerët, prandaj të gjithë ne duhet të punojmë me përkushtim që ata të mos e ndjejnë vetën se janë ndryshe nga fëmijët e tjerë. Këta fëmijë nuk kanë nënë dhe babë, as motër e vëlla, as familje. Ata na kanë ne. Ne jemi prindërit e tyre. Që nga ai moment, unë nuk e konsideroja më veten si nëna e dy fëmijëve të mi, Zhanit dhe Ketit, por nëna 268 fëmijëvë. 
Në këtë familje të madhe duhej patjetër një nënë me zemër të madhe. Unë kurrë nuk u kisha thënë fëmijëve të mi : “të keqen e t’u bëfsha”, sepse kam qenë një nënë me autoritet. Atyre fëmijëve u’a thosha, madje me shumë dashuri e dhembshuri. Mendova që t’i bëja fëmijët për vete. Edhe me ata fëmijë që konsideroheshin të “vështirë” siç ishin Dashamiri, Margarita, Ardiani, Tonini, Edija, apo ndonjë tjetër, munda të punoja shumë dhe t’i bëja të gjithë për vete. I angazhoja me punët e familjes së madhe. U çelën grupet e rrobaqepsisë, të gatimit, të qepjes dhe hekurosjes së rrobave, të punës së dorës, grupi i zdrukthtarisë. Vetë fëmijët e rritur i riparonin orenditë e shtëpisë. Munda të organizoja grupet e punës me fëmijët e rritur, të cilët do të kishin nën kujdesin e tyre ata më të vegjëlit. 
U ndërrua mënyja e ushqimit. U hoq çaji kinez që u jepej çdo ditë fëmijëve dhe dy herë në javë gatuhej byrek, pastiço, sallatra me ullinj. Çdo ditë gatuhej ëmbëlsira dhe hahej fruta. Caktohej çdo ditë një fëmijë derzhurn në kuzhinë për të parë si gatuhej. Madje, atë ditë ai gatuante diçka të veçantë për tavolinën e tij. Filluam të organizonim edhe festimin e ditëlindjeve.
Dhomat e fjetjes dhe ato të studimit u lyen nga e para me bojra ngjyrash të ndryshme, me synimin që të krijohej një ambient sa më i ngohtë dhe familjar.
Të gjithë fëmijët ishin përqëndruar në Shkollën “Labinoti”, ku çdo klasë kishte nga 40 fëmijë të shtëpisë së fëmijës. Kishin të njëjtën veshje dhe me koka të qethura. Në këto rrethana ata ndjeheshin të veçuar nga pjesa tjetër e fëmijëve. Për këtë arësye bisedova me drejtorinë arsimore të rrethit që këta fëmijë të shpërndaheshin në tre shkolla të lagjes, siç ishin shkollat “Labinoti”, “Mihal Grameno” dhe shkolla “Kosova”. U mendua që në këto shkolla të ishin tre deri në katër vetë për çdo klasë, të përzier edhe me fëmijët e tjerë që vinin nga familjet e kryeqytetit. Fëmijët nuk mund t’i dërgonim tani e tutje në rresht për në shkollë, por grupe – grupe, ashtu siç shkonin të gjithë fëmijët e tjerë. Ditën e parë kur e eksperimentova vajtjen e fëmijëve veç e veç në shkollë, pata kundërshtim nga kolegët e mi dhe personeli. Ata kishin frikë se mos vallë fëmijët do të largoheshin nëpër qytet dhe nuk do të frekuentonin shkollën. Në ditët e para e shikoja nga larg vajtjen e tyre n!
ë shkollë. Ishte hera e parë që këta fëmijë do të shkonin në shkollë pa rresht dhe me edukatore në krye. Mirëpo kështu i’a dola mbanë. Djemëve nuk u qethej më koka zero, por u linim pak flokë. Të gjithë fëmijët visheshin me rroba të ndryshme nga njëri – tjetri, për të krijuar përshtypjen e një familjeje të gëzuar dhe plot armoni, me një jetë krejt normale. Kur përfundonin shkollën 8-vjeçare, interesohesha për të gjithë t’ju nxirrja bursat më të mira. Interesohesha të merrnin një zanat, deri sa të sistemoheshin në punë dhe të krijonin familje. 
Në shumë raste kam qenë e pranishme në dasmat e tyre, në gëzimet familjare që ata kanë patur, dhe për këtë unë ndjehem shumë e lumtur, sepse e konsideroj veten me shumë fat. 
Është një privilegj i madh të jesh “nëna e 268 fëmijëve”. Me pjesën më të madhe prej tyre edhe sot kam kontakte. 
I kam ndjekur në të gjitha stadet e jetës, ashtu siç bën prindi për fëmijën, shpesh herë duke mbajtur edhe korrespondencë të rregullt. Shumë prej tyre sot janë nëna dhe baballarë, gjyshe dhe gjyshër të mirë. Ata më kujtojnë me shumë mirënjohje e respekt dhe kurrë nuk më harrojnë….”.


Tashmë, kjo grua që mban mbi shpinë 89 vite të jetës së saj, me atë buzeqeshje karakteristike e thinja të arta në kokë që i japin pamjen e një nëne brilante, ende nuk mund të çlirohet lehtë nga emocionet që i sjellin kujtimet e një jete të tërë. Një jetë e mbarsura plot kujtime, dashuri e përkushtim ndaj atyre fëmijëve që fati i tyre i keq bëri që të mos ishin si gjithë të tjerët, por që gjithnjë e thërritën atë me emrin “Nënë”. 
Për rolin dhe kontributin e çmuar të Evanthi Cikos, aktorja e mirënjohur Tinka Kurti, “Artiste e Popullit”, ka përjetësuar dhe ngritur lartë figurën e saj në rolin e nënës në filmin artistik shqiptar “Si gjithë të tjerët”. 
Ky film i kushtohet tërësisht punës pasionante e të palodhur të kësaj gruaje fisnike, kësaj nëne dhe edukatoreje të talentuar, por, edhe gjithë drejtoreshave dhe edukatoreve që punuan me pasion e dhanë gjithëçka nga vetja e tyre për këta fëmijë.
Padyshim, nuk kishte si të ndodhte ndryshe atë ditë, kur të gjithë ish - fëmijët jetimë qenë mbledhur nga të katër anët e Shqipërisë në një nga ambientet e Muzeut Historik Kombëtar në kryeqytet, me rastin e 85-vjetorin e Krijimit të së Parës Strehë Vorfnore, për të nderuar dhe vlerësuar në shenjë mirënjohje e respekti punën e palodhur të “Nënës” së tyre, Drejtoreshës së përjetshme të fëmijëve jetimë, Evanthi Ciko, “Mësuese e Merituar”. 

Instituti Kombëtar i Integrimit të Jetimëve Shqiptarë i akordoi asaj titullin: “Simbol i Vlerave Humane”.

----------


## Albo

*INSTITUTI KOMBËTAR I INTEGRIMIT TË JETIMËVE SHQIPTARË  PRANË 200 FËMIJËVE JETIMË TË KAVAJËS*

Në kuadrin e festave të fundvitit, këtë fundjavë, Instituti Kombëtar i Integrimit të Jetimëve Shqiptarë, në bashkëpunim me Shoqatën lokale “Bota e Jetimit” në Kavajë, organizoi në sallën e Kinemasë “Aleksandër Moisiu” të qytetit të Kavajës, një aktivitet humanitar me 200 fëmijë jetimë të këtij rrethi. 

Një Koncert Humanitar e festiv me artistë të këtij rrethi, por edhe nga Tirana, mblodhi në këtë sallë ata fëmijë që në jetën e tyre të përditshme, vuajnë shumë probleme dhe plagë sociale. Por, që në një ditë si kjo, ata kuptuan se dikush kujtohet edhe për ta dhe që në fund të fundit nuk janë vetëm.

Ndryshe nga herët e tjera, Instituti Kombëtar i Integrimit të Jetimëve Shqiptarë, e përqëndroi vëmendjen jashtë rrethinave të Tiranës, pra në qytetin e Kavajës. Në qytetin që ka aq shumë fëmijë jetimë dhe në nevojë, me synimin e vetëm për të tërhequr vëmendjen e shtetit dhe të shoqërisë, se problemi i jetimëve nuk është vetëm Tirana, por më së shumti hallet dhe problemet e tyre ekzistojnë në të gjitha qytetet, fshatrat dhe komunat e Shqipërisë, sidomos në ato vënde që janë larg vëmendjes dhe syrit të institucioneve përgjegjëse të shtetit shqiptar.

Në këtë veprimtari, me fëmijët jetimë të rrethit të Kavajës, ishin të pranishëm personalitete shtetërore dhe drejtues të Shërbimit Social Shtetëror, të pushtetit lokal, nga Bashkitë dhe Komunat e rrethit të Kavajës, këngëtarë dhe artistë të grupeve artistike të rrethit, këngëtarë të ftuar special nga Tirana. 

Ishin të pranishëm bashkëshortja e Kryeministrit të vendit znj. Liri Berisha, deputetja e Kuvendit të Shqipërisë Lajla Pernaska, Drejtori i Përgjithshëm i Institutit Kombëtar të Integrimit të Jetimëvë Shqiptarë, z. Ilir Çumani, Kryetari i Bashkisë së Kavajës z. Refik Rrugja, N/Prefekti i qarkut z. Bardhyl Rexha dhe drejtori i sherbimeve sociale pranë Sherbimit Social shtetëror, z. Gëzim Tushi.

Kryetarja e Shoqatës së Jetimëvë “Bota e Jetimit” Kavajë, znj. Dashurie Met’hasani, përshëndeti pjesëmarrjen e të pranishmëve, dhe ftoi të përshëndes hapjen e kësaj veprimtarie humanitare Drejtorin e Përgjithshëm të KIJSH z. Ilir Çumani. Në fjalën e tij përshëndetëse, z. Çumani vlerësoi rolin dhe kontributin që japin organizatat joqeveritare në ndihmë të shtresave në nevojë, veçanërisht në ndihmë të jetimëve.

Ai vlerësoi kontributin e çmuar të znj. Liri Berisha si Presidente e Fondacionit të “Fëmijëve Shqiptarë”, dhe bëri apel për të gjithë ata që kanë në dorë të ndryshojnë jetën dhe realitetin e vështirë të këtyre fëmijëve, që të mos hezitojnë për të dhënë maksimumin e ndihmës ndaj tyre.
“Ka ardhur koha, - theksoi z. Çumani, - që të gjithë operatorët privat dhe shtetëror, personat fizik dhe juridik, të tregojnë një vëmendje të veçantë në aspektin e dimensionit social dhe human, si një faktor shumë i rëndësishëm për integrimin real të kësaj kategorie. Kjo le të shërbej si një model që ndjekin vëndet e qytetëruara dhe të socializuara, me qëllimin e vetëm që kjo shtresë të integrohet butë, natyrshëm dhe pa dhimbje sociale.


Mes atmosferës së gëzuar festive, e mori fjalën edhe znj. Liri Berisha, e cila si nënë, mjeke dhe Presidente e Fondacionit : “Fëmijët Shqiptarë”, u premtoi të vegjëlve pa kujdes prindëror jo vetëm mbështetjen e saj personale në raste emergjencash dhe sëmundjesh në klinikat e specializuara te huaja, por edhe mbështetjen morale me praninë e saj fizike në gëzime të tilla, që i bëjnë këta fëmijë të mos e ndjejnë veten të ndryshëm nga bashkëmoshatarët e tjerë.

Fëmijët u përshëndetën edhe nga Kryetari i bashkisë së Kavajës z. Refik Rugja, por edhe nga N/Prefekti i qarkut z. Bardhyl Rexha, të cilët premtuan dhe garantuan fëmijët jetimë pjesëmarrës në këtë veprimtari, se pushteti lokal do të jetë gjithmonë i vëmendshëm ndaj këtyre fëmijëve, dhe se do të bëhen të gjitha përpjekjet për t’u mbështetur hap pas hapi me programe sociale që bëjnë të mundur lehtësimin e halleve të shumta që ata kanë, për t’u integruar në komunitet.

Atmosfera u ndez nga Koncerti i madh festiv që zgjati per afro dy orë, ku me këngë, valle e humor, fëmijët jetimë kaluan çaste të gëzueshme dhe shumë emocionante.
Shumë emocione përcollën këngët e këngëtarit të njohur Klajdi Musabelliu, i cili kishte ardhur enkas nga Tirana, për t’i kënaqur këta fëmijë me zërin e tij. 

Kam një arsye më shuma, tha – këngëtari etheist, Klajdi Mudabelli, që të jem i pranishëm në çdo eveniment që organizon Instituti Kombëtar i Integrimit të Jetimëve shqiptarë. Kam qene dhe do te jem përherë i pranishëm në këto 

veprimtari, pasi me fëmijët jetimë, më lidh diçka shpirtërore, pasi unë jam vetë një ish - fëmijë i rritur jetim, që kisha nevojë për praninë e babait tim të munguar në jetë, pasi ai më la jetim në një moshë që kisha shumë nevojë për të.

Në fund të veprimtarisë, znj. Liri Berisha, ftoi të gjithë fëmijët për të bërë një foto së bashku me të, dhe u dhuroi atyre edhe dhurata me rastin e festave të fundvitit, duke u premtuar se do të jetë e pranishme tek ata edhe herë të tjera..
Fëmijët jetimë, të rrethit të Kavajës kaluan çaste të gëzuara plot atmosferë dhe gëzim, një ditë ndryshe duke qenë në qendër të vëmendjes të të gjithëve.

Veprimtari të tilla, Instituti Kombëtar i Integrimit të jetimëvë Shqiptarë, do të organizoj deri në fund të vitit në disa rrethe të vendit, si në Shkodër, Korçë, Tiranë, Elbasan, etj, për të treguar njëherazi se shoqëria shqiptare ka plotë rezerva humanizmi dhe dashurie njerëzore.

----------


## Izadora

shpresojm  per me shume humanizem per keta femije jetim

----------


## RaPSouL

Në Maqedoni për fëmijët jetim shqiptar banka botërore ka lëshuar disa donacione si ndihmë për këta fëmijë, të shohim sa të aftë do të jenë politikanët tanë që të mos i lënë në dorë të sllavit parat dhe të investojnë aty ku duhen në ardhmërinë e fëmijëve jetim shqiptar në Maqedoni.

----------


## Albo

*NJË DETYRE MORALE…*

_Nga AGIM CERGA
- Shkrimtar-_

Kisha shkuar te kafe “Europa” që të takoja poetin e njohur Xhevahir Spahiu, por fatkeqsisht nuk arrita t’a takoj, ndaj po dilja i menduar kur dëgjova që më thirri dikush. Ktheva kokën dhe pashë një fytyrë të qeshur me sy që i shkëlqenin, që më tha:
- Sido që të ndryshosh, unë do të njoh sepse ti edhe të duash të ndryshosh nuk mund të ndryshosh. Eja ulu të pijmë një kafe.
U ula dhe ai duke më dhënë dorën më tha:
- Unë jam Ilir Çumani.
- Ky është Drejtor i Përgjithshëm  i Institutit Kombëtar të Integrimit të Jetimëve Shqiptarë,  – shtoi shoku i tij, i ulur në të nëjtën tavolinë.
- Mos të shqetësova?, - vazhdoi me zë të butë Iliri.
- Jo, përkundrazi, me dhe një kënaqësi të veçantë. Se për mua identiteti është nga më të rëndësishmet në jetë. Veç të tjerave, identiteti është i domosdoshëm për cilindo në jetë. 
Pas një çast qetësie Iliri më tha:
- Të thirra se doja të ipja revistën tonë “Integrim”. Mbase duke e lexuar do të njohësh diçka më shumë nga bota shpirtërore e jetimëve. 
Unë vura buzën në gaz: 

FOTO: - Drejtori i Përgjithshëm i Institutit Kombëtar të Integrimit të Jetimëve Shqiptarë, z. Ilir Çumani mes fëmijëve jetimë. 20 Maj, 2007, “Dita Kombëtare në Ndihmë të Jetimëve”.


- Diçka unë e njoh botën e fëmijëve jetimë. Kjo ka ndodhur kur ime shoqe punonte si arsimtare në shkollën “Konferenca e Labinotit” dhe aty vinin të mësonin nga “Shtëpia e Fëmijës”. Kështu rasti e pruri të njihesha me disa prej tyre që vinin edhe në shtepinë tonë. Kështu, mbaj mend: Vasilika Zoraqin, Vera Ademin, Anife Mejdanin, Vjollca Ramën, Elvira Diamantin, Petritin, Ilirin dhe të tjerë. Kanë kaluar shumë vite nga ajo kohë. Fëmijët e shqiponjës prej kohësh janë shpërndarë nëpër botë. Tani ata janë rritur dhe kanë krijuar familje, por unë nuk do t’i harroj…
Tani që po shkruaj këto rradhë qëndroj në studion e vogël shumë larg prej jush dhe shikoj nga dritarja lulishten, vilat, pemët dhe dëgjoj zhurmën e trafikut që vjen nga qyteti  i madh e i bukur i Montrealit, por të gjitha këto, së bashku me të gjitha kujtimet më shuhen përpara një fytyre të vogël, një njomëzakeje që më shikon drejt e në sy. Është Xhuliana Luli, jetimja që vdiq aksidentalisht në moshën më të njomë. Fytyra e kësaj vocërrakeje, me flokët e shkurtëra të krehura si djemtë, ndarë me vizë, të vështron në një mënyrë të tillë sikur don të thotë: “Nuk me njeh… !? Nuk të kanë treguar për mua !? Nuk të kanë thënë me sa gëzim luaja, si qeshja dhe sa i doja shokët e shoqet, veçanërisht Ilir Çumanin me të cilin rrija në një banke dhe e kisha si vëlla…!?


FOTO: - Drejtori i Përgjithshëm i Institutit Kombëtar të Integrimit të Jetimëve Shqiptarë, z. Ilir Çumani mes fëmijëve jetimë të Kosovës. 20 Maj, 2006, “Dita Kombëtare në Ndihmë të Jetimëve”.


Ajo nuk është më. Mbi varrin e saj të largët,  diku në Sarandë, shkojnë e çojnë lule shokët e shoqet e saj, bashkëqytetarë, të njohur e të panjohur që kanë dëgjuar për historinë e saj... Kjo është një dhimbje e madhe. Dhimbja e humbjes së njeriut të dashur. Të gjithë do të ikim nga kjo jetë, por lum kush që e lën emrin të veshur me dashuri. Ti Xhuliana ja arrite këtij qëllimi të madh; madje ti u ktheve në një simbol të dashurisë e të dhimbjes njerëzore. Dita jote u shpall si “Dita Kombëtare në Ndihmë të Jetimëve”, dhe kjo është një gjë e bukur. Të gjithë kemi nevojë për dashurinë. Por jetimët kanë 100 herë më shumë nevojë, sepse ata, që në foshnjërinë e tyre më të largët u dogjën nga mungesa e dashurisë prindërore. Ndaj është e nevojshme, për të mos thënë e domosdoshme që shoqëria të kthehet në një shtrat të ngrohtë për të dhënë afërsisht dashurinë e munguar këtyre fëmijëve. Kjo nuk është një LUTJE… Kjo është një DETYRË morale e qytetare për të gjithë ne.

Montreal, Shtator, 2009

----------


## Albo

*Tiranë/ Gjykata  dënon Kryetarin e Shoqates se Jetimeve Kadri Alia.
*

NE FOTO: Avokati Maksim Liço

Avokati Maksim Liço: Kreu i Shoqatës së Jetimëve ka zhdukur dokumentet, gjykata e
dënoi me 10 milionë lekë gjobë.  Zbardhet  edhe skema e abuzimeve të kryetarit  të
Shoqatës së Jetimëve  Kadri Alia me ndihmat financiare të jetimëve për 13 vjet. Ai
kishte zhdukur dokumentacionin per te humbur gjurmet e abuzimeve. 
APELI IM ESHTE: Te gjitha Institucionet private, Ambasadat, Fondacionet, Bizneset
dhe Institucionet shteterore, te bejne kujdes  dhe te mos i besojne  individeve te
tillle donacione dhe ndihma  ne emer te jetimeve,  pasi  Kryetari i kesaj Shoqate
Kadri Alia, me denimin qe i dha Gjykata e rrethit Gjyqesor me nr. Vendimi 8234, date
01.Nentor.2010,  me gjobe 10.000.000 lekw pwr veprime te paligjshme, nuk ka te
drejten morale te perfaqesoj kete shtrese delikate dhe te pambrojtur te Shoqerise.


NE FOTO : Kadri Alia, Kryetar i Shoqates se Jetimeve, i Denuar nga Gjykata e Rrethit
Gjyqesor Tirane.
Jetimët, kjo kategori që për ironi të fatit është e braktisur jo vetëm nga familja
por edhe nga indiferenca e organeve shtetërore jetojnë në kushte tejet të vështira.
Ata mund ti shohësh qartë në udhëkryqe, rrugë, qoshe, apo edhe në cepa ndërtesash në
Tiranën e 2010-ës, aty ku qiellgërvishtësit mbretërojnë edhe në fatin e braktisur të
fëmijëve, vajzave, djemve, burrave e grave jetimë që tashmë statusin e tyre e kanë
krejtësisht të harruar. Pas 2 vjet hetimesh,  zbardhet  për herë të parë skandali 
me abuzimet nga vetë kreu i Shoqatës Kombëtare të Jetimëve të Shqipërisë Kadri Alia,
i cili ka arritur të zhdukë në mënyrë të fshehtë për 13 vite me radhë
dokumentacionet financiare. Në një intervistë ekskluzive ish sekretari i shoqatës,
dhe njëherësh asistent avokat Maksim Liço bën publike me fakte e dokumentacione të
gjitha provat që e kompromentojnë kryetarin e shoqatës z. Kadri Alia. Sipas avokatit
Liço vetëm një ditë më parë këto shkelje janë konstatuar edhe nga gjykata e Tiranës
e cila e ka gjobitur kryetarin e shoqatës me plot 10 milion lekë. Avokati Liço ndër
të tjera thekson faktin se me zhdukjen e dokumentacioneve financiare Kadri Alia ka
përvetësuar dhjetëra milionë lekë. Në ditët në vazhdim do të  behen publike 
materiale të tjera se si abuzohet me ndihmat në emër të jetimëve shqiptarë.

- Z. Maksim, ju keni qenë pjesëtar i Shoqatës Kombëtare të Jetimëve ose më saktë
sekretari i përgjithshëm i saj plot 11 vjet më parë, si e shihni ju shoqatën sot,
problemet e arritjet e kësaj shoqate?

Shoqata Kombëtare e Jetimëve të Shqipërisë hulumton në shoqërinë civile në vendin
tonë por me drejtuesit aktualë që ajo ka nuk e meriton atë reputacion që ajo duhet
të kishte dhe stadin e zhvillimit që duhet të kapim neve meqenëse jemi edhe në këto
axhendat e pranimit të Shqipërisë në organizmat e pranimit në organizmat Evropianë.
Pra në këtë drejtim kjo shoqatë është një organizëm që vlen shumë në vendin tonë,
dhe problemet e brendshme që ajo ka vlejnë për tu parë më thellë si nga ana juridike
apo legjislative, si nga ana e abuzimeve të ndryshme që kanë ndodhur në këtë
shoqatë. Për këtë pikërisht përgjegjësi kryesore mban kryetari aktual për të cilin
nuk dua të përmend se si ka ardhur në krye të kësaj shoqate, sepse është pjesë e të
kaluarës së kësaj shoqate. Po ky njeri vazhdon të jetë drejtues pranë kësaj shoqate
kur statusi thotë e se drejtuesi i një shoqate mund të zgjidhet jo më shumë se dy
herë në krye të shoqatës. Fakti që ky person përkatësisht kryetari i shoqatës
Kombëtare të Jetimëve të Shqipërisë Kadri Alia është edhe sot e kësaj ditë në krye
të shoqatës dhe mund të marrë edhe mandatin e katërt vlen për tu studiuar mirë me
vëmendje nga të gjitha organizmat, që operojnë në këtë drejtim. Konkretisht zoti
Kadri Alia dje më datë 1 nëntor pas shumë peripecive gjyqësore gjykata ka marrë një
vendim i cili e dënon me një gjobë për të gjitha aktivitetet e ndryshme të
konsideruar si shkelje.

- Meqenëse ju jeni edhe asistent avokat, e përderisa thatë më sipër që z. Kadri Alia
ka marrë edhe postin si kryetar në formë të padrejtë, konkretisht sipas jush nga ana
ligjore kush janë shkeljet që janë bërë?

Në konferencën e Durrësit  në kryesinë e Shoqatës Kombëtare të Shqipërisë u
përpiluan fletët e votimit me katër kandidatura, ditën e zgjedhjeve në konferencë u
zhdukën këto fletë votimi për kandidaturat e zgjedhura dhe të miratuara dhe u futën
fletët e votimit me vulë bosh nga kryesia e shoqatës dega Fier, një vulë e vogël dhe
ato fletë u quajtën fletë votimi ku secili delegat shkruante ku të donte, domethënë
gjë e cila paraqet shkeljen e pastër e të paramenduar të drejtuesit të shoqatës. Që
në këtë moment kur pashë këto shkelje kam dhënë dorëheqjen time të parevokueshme nga
Shoqata Kombëtare e Jetimëve të Shqipërisë. Kështu Kadri Alia u vet zgjodh në një
fare mënyre nëpërmjet manipulimit të votave kryetar sot e kësaj ditë vazhdon të jetë
në krye të shoqatës. Shprehet se kemi zhdukur e kemi hequr e zhdukur gjithë hajdutët
por në krye të këtyre hajdutëve kush komandon, mendoj se ka ardhur koha që ky njeri
të quhet kryehajdut, pa dashur të fyej askënd.

- Si e shikoni Shoqatën Kombëtare të Jetimëve sot, a vazhdoni të jeni në dijeni të
problemeve, shumë vite pasi ju keni dhënë dorëheqjen, çfarë problemesh ka shoqata
nën drejtimin e  këtij personi që sipas jush nuk është i duhuri ?

Shoqata nën drejtimin e këtij personi ka humbur imazhin e saj për të cilin është
krijuar,  është krijuar një gjendje shumë kaotike, propagandohet që është shtrirë
dhe ka ego në të gjitha qytetet e tjera të vendit, por unë ju garantoj  me bindjen
time të plotë juridike që ky njeri i bën konferencat me 10 rrethe me njerëz të cilët
quhen beniaminët e tij, madje në konferencat e tyre nga bashkëpunëtorët e mi, nga
shokët e mi që kam në këtë shoqatë më kanë thënë që zakonisht për çdo gjë votohet pa
votim të fshehtë ashtu siç ka thënë Kadri Alia, pra në këtë drejtim ky e ka çuar
shoqatën në minus, sepse i tillë është edhe intelektualiteti i tij pasi nuk ka
arsimin përkatës. Ai ka filluar punën e tij kundër që në degën e Durrësit në
konferencën e saj të parë, ku ikën intelektualë mjaft të nderuar që sot janë
avokatë, inxhinierë e profesorë të nderuar. Në këtë mënyrë u importua edhe vetë në
kryesinë e shoqatës. 

- A keni konstatuar ankesa nga vetë personat që janë afër shoqatës, si shprehen
jetimët, mund të na thoni diçka konkretisht?

Ka shumë nga personat që rrinë në shtëpinë e fëmijës që kur i pyesim personalisht
çfarë thotë shoqata, na thonë me dhimbje se “ç’të vemi në atë shoqatë, ne shkojmë
ankohemi në shoqatë, vetë kryetari na trajton sikur jemi persona në kërkim sikur
jemi njerëz me precedentë penalë. Plus kësaj ushtron edhe dhunë psikologjike ndaj
anëtarëve të shoqatës. Madje ka arritur që gjatë një seancë gjyqësore, ka arritur te
shprehet kundër meje dhe më ka ofenduar në mënyrën më t mundshme diskriminuese duke
thënë se ai ishte person publik dhe kërkonte ndihmën e trupit gjykues sepse në sallë
ishte një person në kërkim, e ky person në kërkim isha unë asistent avokati që me
cilësinë e dëgjuesit në këtë gjyq unë u habita dhe njëkohësisht u befasuan të tërë.
I kam kërkuar tre katër herë, të bisedojmë cilat janë interesat apo problemet ai nuk
ta ofron këtë por të sulmon me format nga më të ndryshmet e makinacionet. Këto janë
pjesë dhe metodë e stilit të tij e këtij njeriu të paaftë e këtij njeriu të
korruptuar që në emër të korrupsionit lufton njerëz që kanë kontribute dhe vlera por
në radhë të parë abuzon dhe shkel të drejtat e jetimëve në vend për të bërë
korrupsion vetë. 

- Ju po na paraqisni sot një dokument që kompromenton z. Kadri Alia si një person që
abuzon me detyrën e sipas materialit që po na servirni, thuhet se janë zhdukur për
11 vite me radhë dokumentet financiare të shoqatës, ç’mund të na thoni për këtë? 

Që në momentin që unë u largova nga shoqata duke dhënë dorëheqjen time u bënë
ndryshime në shoqatë e ky në atë kohë ishte kryetar i komanduar, që në atë moment me
cilësinë e sekretarit të përgjithshëm të shoqatës më është marrë vula, e cila mbahej
në çdo rast nga vetë ky person. Është ndryshuar edhe çelësi i shoqatës për ta
mbajtur vetë ai. Të njëjtën gjë që bëri në vitin 2000 me mua e ka bërë edhe sot duke
e mbajtur vetë vulën, madje unë kam protestuar nëpërmjet  shtypit te shkruar,  edhe
atëherë, për zhdukjen e kasafortës bashkë me dokumentacionin financiar të 11 viteve.
Ky problem është një nga problemet thelbësore të shoqatës. Dhe po të shohësh edhe
dokumentet që ne disponojmë ka një anomali të praktikave dhe regjistrimeve kontabile
në këtë shoqatë. Duke marrë vodafonin, njëherë e nxjerr në mars njëherë e nxjerr në
shtator. Në momentin që është zhdukur kasaforta apo materialet dokumentet për këtë
ngjarje menjëherë duhet të vepronte krimi ekonomik të bënte bllokimin e shoqatës të
lëshonte edhe një procesverbal që është zhdukur dokumentacioni. Pra ky njeri ka
shkelur statusin, ka shkelur rregulloren e brendshme të kësaj shoqate ka shkelur
gjithë ata njerëz që punojnë në mënyrë vullnetare në këtë shoqatë.

- Çfarë mund të na thoni tjetër nga ana ligjore ku bazoheni juve në bazë të
dokumentacionit në bazë të informacionit që keni si asistent avokat, për shkeljet e
kryera?

Statusi i  shoqatës Kombëtare të Jetimëve të Shqipërisë ka një klauzolë ku thotë që
kjo gjë është e ligjshme dhe jo e ligjshme. Përshembull në rastin konkret ai në
momentin që është gjobitur nga gjykata duhet të ndërmerrte vetë hapin që të linte
këtë detyrë nëse je person publik nuk mund të jesh me precedent penal, kjo çështje
gjyqësore ishte padi civile nëse do të ishte padi penale atëherë ky person duhet të
ishte prangosur. Nuk ka më dinjitet të drejtoje të përfaqësojë prandaj i bëj thirrje
të largohet menjëherë të largohet që shoqatës i bëj thirrje gjithashtu  thirrje
gjithë jetimëve të bashkohen që shoqatës ti kthehet dinjiteti e të jemi përsëri një
shoqatë e bashkuar e solide.

- Sipas ligjit ku janë shkeljet në procesverbal, ku janë kryer abuzimet e cilat janë
ato?

Dokumentacioni me numër protokolli datë 28.02.2008 me numër një flet sesi kryetari i
shoqatës se Jetimeve,  Kadri Alia legjitimon në mënyrë abuzive zhdukjen e arkivës në
13 vite që nga viti 1994-2007. Ndërkohë që nuk janë marrë masat për të zbardhur
zhdukjen e këtyre dokumenteve financiare. Ajo që bie në sy që të bën përshtypje për
zhdukjen e dokumenteve financiar për 13 vite me radhë  është fakti se në këtë
procesverbal nuk është firma e personit përgjegjës që duhet të administronte këtë
dokumentacion person që e ka refuzuar firmën në këtë procesverbal pasi ky dokument
nuk ka qenë komfort rregullave. Ky person ka qenë Ruzhdi Memaja financieri. Sipas
meje dhe ky procesverbal është bërë për të zhdukur gjurmët e abuzimeve me fondet
financiare të këtyre 13 viteve të fundit që shoqata, biznese, kompani tregtare,
fondacione i kanë dhënë si ndihma financiare shoqatës së jetimëve fonde të cilat
mund të shkojnë në shifrat mbi dhjetëra milionë lekë.
Ne vazhdim, do te bejme publike disa prej materialeve dhe dokumenat qe flasin per
abuzimet  ne kurriz te femijeve jetime, nga Kryetari i kesaj Shoqate Kadri Alia.

Intervistoi Arta AGOLLI

----------

